# 2008 NFL Thread



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky... Birth has been given...


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 10, 2008)

Tom Brady Sucks.




....c'mon, what did you expect?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Tom Brady Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Giants suck. Hard. 

The Eagles will crush the Browns at home this year. Is she even listening to this crap?

God I love this fresh new material. 

Thanks for this mszwebs. Only a girl could make this blessed event possible. Hope the birth was easy enough. :batting:

Whoever the father is, get the damn papers signed. It will need some financial support.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The Giants suck. Hard.
> 
> The Eagles will crush the Browns at home this year. Is she even listening to this crap?



And the Jets will crush...umm...nobody. Oh, hopes and dreams.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> And the Jets will crush...umm...nobody. Oh, hopes and dreams.



Only yours...and this guy that I work with. Only you guys are losery enough to love the J-E-t-S!

Just kidding Travis...lol. That's ok...I'm in charge of bringing something JETS home for my losery co-worker...and with the Giants winning the Super Bowl and the JETS sucking, I feel an impossible task coming on. Though...I'm sure that SOMEONE there, bwsides you, will like them


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The Giants suck. Hard.



The Giants are _*still*_ the Super Bowl Champs! A new thread won't change the facts so you better get used to it, Spanky-pants. The Giants and I have bragging rights until....well, _FOREVER_! wha ha ha ha!

View attachment 38105


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The Giants are _*still*_ the Super Bowl Champs! A new thread won't change the facts so you better get used to it, Spanky-pants. The Giants and I have bragging rights until....well, _FOREVER_! wha ha ha ha!
> 
> View attachment 38105



Henceforth your Delta Tau Chi name will be <burp>.......... Bride of SurfDUI. 

Gad, you sound like a bragging Packer fan. :doh:

Jets paraphernalia is probably about 120% off right now. <for those counting at home, they're PAYING people to take da shite>

Giants smell like poopy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2008)

That's Mrs. Eli Manning to you, Spankerella.

Oh, and by the way...The "Iggles" wish they were good enough to own Jets paraphernalia!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> That's Mrs. Eli Manning to you, Spankerella.
> 
> Oh, and by the way...The "Iggles" wish they were good enough to own Jets paraphernalia!



That really hurt. 

<goes to shoot self>

<remembers the Eagles get the NY Twerps twice in 2008>

<packs snowballs in anticipation>

<realizes NOBODY could be bad enough to own Jets paraphernalia, except Jets fans>

These are for you NY!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not to worry, Spanky. Your secret is safe with me....

View attachment 38113


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

ROFLMAO. Really. So sad. 

Thanks for not using the Packers helmet pic with the tongue hanging out, would have been too JETS-like. 

Just remember that it is all fun and games until "someone" puts "somebody else" in a Cowboys uniform. 

Then someone might wake up with a #5 McNabb uniform glued to them. 

And that doesn't look right in NYC.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> ROFLMAO. Really. So sad.
> 
> Thanks for not using the Packers helmet pic with the tongue hanging out, would have been too JETS-like.
> 
> ...




*Full body shudder* Ok, ok...dully noted. I'll behave.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Not to worry, Spanky. Your secret is safe with me....
> 
> View attachment 38113



Nancy, you are my fucking hero.:bow:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Nancy, you are my fucking hero.:bow:



Piling on aren't we?? Hardy har har. 

1. I saved the backdrop. 

2. I have your pretty little picture. 

3. Don't make me go there and put you in the Jets timeout room. 

As you were. 


<except without Brett now>


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> 3. Don't make me go there and put you in the Jets timeout room.




I agree. Being a Jets fan is some kind of grand cosmic punishment.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 10, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I agree. Being a Jets fan is some kind of grand cosmic punishment.



So this jail Nancy created is called "home" for you. 

<now get me outta here!!!>


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Piling on aren't we?? Hardy har har.
> 
> 1. I saved the backdrop.
> 
> ...





........


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 11, 2008)

if i didn't get this on the first page of the* 2008 *NFL thread ... i would've been so fucking pissed.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The Eagles will crush the Browns at home this year. Is she even listening to this crap?




did trav ever warn you about what happened the last time a boy made a silly sports bet with me and my hometown?!

yeah. ask him sometime. then get back to me, sugarpants. :kiss2:

BROWNS = SUPERBOWL.











... hahahahahahhahaha yeah i'm totally kidding.


----------



## J34 (Mar 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Only yours...and this guy that I work with. Only you guys are losery enough to love the J-E-t-S!
> 
> Just kidding Travis...lol. That's ok...I'm in charge of bringing something JETS home for my losery co-worker...and with the Giants winning the Super Bowl and the JETS sucking, I feel an impossible task coming on. Though...I'm sure that SOMEONE there, bwsides you, will like them



and me too!


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> did trav ever warn you about what happened the last time a boy made a silly sports bet with me and my hometown?!
> 
> yeah. ask him sometime. then get back to me, sugarpants. :kiss2:



OOOOHHHH!!! You HAD to go there didn't you?! Pfft! Haha, so did you mean option A or option B? (You soooo walked into that one!)  

But Spanky, let's just say: I hope you like pink.



cold comfort said:


> if i didn't get this on the first page of the* 2008 *NFL thread ... i would've been so fucking pissed.



And *I* would have been fucking pissed if I didn't post this: 
(hahaha, and you thought I wouldn't do it one more time)


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> So this jail Nancy created is called "home" for you.
> 
> <now get me outta here!!!>



Yes, when people ask about my childhood I tell them I came from a broken home.

"Oh I'm so sorry, what happened with your parents?"

"They raised me as a Jets fan."


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> OOOOHHHH!!! You HAD to go there didn't you?! Pfft! Haha, so did you mean option A or option B? (You soooo walked into that one!)
> 
> But Spanky, let's just say: I hope you like pink.




Now you've peaked my interest. Pink?? 

Pics will have to be issued. Unless the pink is on Trav. <brain clunking along>

You mean it IS on YOU? Uggggh. I thought it would be on Jen. So hooooold up on the pics there Chesterfield. 

Brown and Pink, isn't that the away colors for the Brownies?? 

The bet will be on. The Browns will be playing the Eagles. They have ZERO Superbowls between them. Bernie will NOT be playing, Donovan WILL be. 

Right now?? Eagles -4 would be the line. If Bernie was playing, Eagles +2. 

Well, that's if Bernie has a six-packer before the game. Otherwise it would be EVEN.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 11, 2008)

Did I mention that my NY Giants Super Bowl Champs t-shirt came and yes, it fits! A little tight but in the end its just perfect...sorta like the Giants Super Bowl win. 

PS...Donovan who?


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Now you've peaked my interest. Pink??
> 
> Pics will have to be issued. Unless the pink is on Trav. <brain clunking along>
> 
> You mean it IS on YOU? Uggggh. I thought it would be on Jen. So hooooold up on the pics there Chesterfield.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Ohhh maaan. Spanky, I love reading your entire thought process. Priceless. 

But I don't think she'd have been bragging about a bet if she was the one who lost, but...I..I..I don't want to talk about it. It's a very dark, dark memory...well more light pink, but still. 

Spanky, be careful with your bets! :bow:


...and how about how the Jets got crushed by both of your guys' teams last season? Oy!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2008)

i predict the rams will improve


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Did I mention that my NY Giants Super Bowl Champs t-shirt came and yes, it fits! A little tight but in the end its just perfect...sorta like the Giants Super Bowl win.
> 
> PS...Donovan who?



Picture, Ms Braggypants, we want a picture. Especially the "tight end".



<trying to think up humor like a Giants fan> 

And if you send a picture of that freak Shockey, I'm going off.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i predict the rams will improve



Larry, can you give us a prediction on the Dolphins chance of improving?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> But I don't think she'd have been bragging about a bet if she was the one who lost, but...I..I..I don't want to talk about it. It's a very dark, dark memory...well more light pink, but still.
> 
> Spanky, be careful with your bets! :bow:



Ok let me get this straight....

I am envisioning Jen in leather and heels with a whip in her hand and.......and you, well......hell, who gives a rip about you, Pink Boy. 

Jen will probably give up a pic of you in pink for a warm beer. A pic of her in leather and heels with a whip will cost a leetle beet extra. 

But now I am having to reconsider the bet. Pink makes me look fat.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 11, 2008)

HEY!!!!!



I love you guys...lol.

Carry on.

:kiss2:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ok let me get this straight....
> 
> I am envisioning Jen in leather and heels with a whip in her hand and.......and you, well......hell, who gives a rip about you, Pink Boy.
> 
> ...



I do not seem to recall this particular part of the wager... :blink:

Unless......wait, Spanky did you see the tape?!

I thought I said not to make copies dammit!!! :doh: 


...no seriously dudes, it was just a hat...a pink, women's hat.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Picture, Ms Braggypants, we want a picture. Especially the "tight end".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, Spankalicious...The NFL girls will have penty of pics for you after the Jersey Bash at the end of the month. Yes, I _am_ bringing the t-shirt _AND_ the hat. Oh, yeah...I'm that badass!



Spanky said:


> I am envisioning Jen in leather and heels with a whip in her hand and.......and you, well......hell, who gives a rip about you, Pink Boy.



Not that Jen in leather isn't a mouth watering idea...but I was picturing Travis in pink "Hello Kitty" undies posing for the Jen-ster and her friends or perhaps wearing a pink "I <3 Celine Dion" t-shirt while walking through his local mall on a Saturday.

*Envisioning* Oh, yes...either of those would have been fun.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Not that Jen in leather isn't a mouth watering idea...but I was picturing Travis in pink "Hello Kitty" undies posing for the Jen-ster and her friends or perhaps wearing a pink "I <3 Celine Dion" t-shirt while walking through his local mall on a Saturday.
> 
> *Envisioning* Oh, yes...either of those would have been fun.



You know <whispering in Nancy's ear> there is a shot of Trav in the thread here sans t-shirt, I bet you could doctor it up with some nice Hello Kitty undies. 



I'd put Dook paraphernalia all around the room and watch that boy go off. But that is me. I know you are not that evil. 

Do the Giants have tight leather numbers, you know, with pink numbers? Just wondering. 

<runs off to giants.com to check>


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You know <whispering in Nancy's ear> there is a shot of Trav in the thread here sans t-shirt, I bet you could doctor it up with some nice Hello Kitty undies.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put Dook paraphernalia all around the room and watch that boy go off. But that is me. I know you are not that evil.



Dude no.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You know <whispering in Nancy's ear> there is a shot of Trav in the thread here sans t-shirt, I bet you could doctor it up with some nice Hello Kitty undies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





themadhatter said:


> Dude no.



*NancyGirl74 ponders*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't worry, Spankalicious...The NFL girls will have penty of pics for you after the Jersey Bash at the end of the month. Yes, I _am_ bringing the t-shirt _AND_ the hat. Oh, yeah...I'm that badass!



Wow! Who is going? I think I heard mszwebs is going maybe?? And you. Lilly too?? 

<counting, one twoooo threeee> 

This is going to be a lot of Eagles hardhats. But if you all are willing, just tell me where to send them. 

But take lots of pics. That will be, sounds like, a huge amount of fun.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Wow! Who is going? I think I heard mszwebs is going maybe?? And you. Lilly too??
> 
> <counting, one twoooo threeee>
> 
> ...



i cannot BE-LIEEEEVE you forgot me in that count, spanksters. not. cool. *cracks whip*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i cannot BE-LIEEEEVE you forgot me in that count, spanksters. not. cool. *cracks whip*



You're going too?? Wow. Cleveland really does rock. 

Sounds like there will be a big NFL Girls contingent. If Trav goes, it will be huge!! 

That's four helmets and counting. Gad, and they ain't cheap. Should I send them to Nancy?? Now that she has a super bowl win, I don't think helmets go all the way up to "inflated super bowl win ego" size. She may have to fake it. 



But really, take lots of pics. Leather is optional of course, but highly recommended. Seriously, have you guys met each other before? That will be fun in of itself. :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You're going too?? Wow. Cleveland really does rock.
> 
> Sounds like there will be a big NFL Girls contingent. If Trav goes, it will be huge!!
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I am going. And I'll be sure to bring along my *leather* Chad Pennington jersey just for you Spanky.


....ummm, on second thought, that kind of came out wrong... :blink:

And I'm not sure how I feel about being, possibly unintentionally, lumped into the "NFL Girls" contingent...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> And I'm not sure how I feel about being, possibly unintentionally, lumped into the "NFL Girls" contingent...



After seeing the pic of you in the PINK hat, consider yourself an honorary member. 

I am now completely, totally jealous. Considering I used to live 75 miles from this place. Grrrrrr. 

<starts hatching a scheme to get to NJ>


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm into my *NFL* tieover, or as it's known NCAA TOURNEY TIME:bow:

BUT after that you know what- 







The man, the myth, the bonehead.

*Somebody's gots to start a draft thread! * We've beat the hell out of this horse pretty solid folks.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> I'm into my *NFL* tieover, or as it's known NCAA TOURNEY TIME:bow:
> 
> BUT after that you know what-
> 
> ...



Why not here, why not now?? Or after frickin Dook, UNC, OSU, Florida or some other boring big uni wins AGAIN. 

Go George Mason. Go Davidson.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Why not here, why not now?? Or after *UNC*, *THE awesome team* wins AGAIN.
> 
> Go *UNC*. Go *UNC*.



Fixed that for ya


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Why not here, why not now?? Or after frickin Dook, UNC, OSU, Florida or some other boring big uni wins AGAIN.
> 
> Go George Mason. Go Davidson.



gO Butler Bulldogs!

My *IUPUI *got beat by Oral Roberts, no one should get beat by a team named Oral bytheby.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 11, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You're going too?? Wow. Cleveland really does rock.
> 
> Sounds like there will be a big NFL Girls contingent. If Trav goes, it will be huge!!
> 
> Seriously, have you guys met each other before? That will be fun in of itself. :bow:



yeppers! i'm going, although i'm a little upset about how much the pennsylvania turnpike is about to OWN my ass. ugh. seriously. is that the only highway that goes through that state? bullshit.

and i'm still *crack* pissed *crack* that you forgot me in your initial headcount, spanksters. *crack*



Spanky said:


> <starts hatching a scheme to get to NJ>



oooooh, hatch hatch hatch! we'll all be there!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> yeppers! i'm going, although i'm a little upset about how much the pennslyvania turnpike is about to OWN my ass. ugh. seriously. is that the only highway that goes through that state? bullshit.
> 
> and i'm still *crack* pissed *crack* that you forgot me in your initial headcount, spanksters. *crack*
> 
> ...



As a former Pennsylvanian, unless they changed it, you can free yo' ass from the PA Turnpike by going I-80 all the way across the northern half of the state, just north of Penn State and through the Delaware Water Gap. I think this thing is in N. Jersey. Look at the map. Why would you take the Turnpike, silly?? 

Keep cracking. Just keeeep cracking. :batting:


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> As a former Pennsylvanian, unless they changed it, you can free yo' ass from the PA Turnpike by going I-80 all the way across the northern half of the state, just north of Penn State and through the Delaware Water Gap. I think this thing is in N. Jersey. Look at the map. Why would you take the Turnpike, silly??
> 
> Keep cracking. Just keeeep cracking. :batting:



Spanky. Get your ass to New Jersey.

Maybe I'll even bring the Freeman jersey...lol.

Come on...It'll be fuuuuuuuunnnn....


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> As a former Pennsylvanian, unless they changed it, you can free yo' ass from the PA Turnpike by going I-80 all the way across the northern half of the state, just north of Penn State and through the Delaware Water Gap. I think this thing is in N. Jersey. Look at the map. Why would you take the Turnpike, silly??
> 
> Keep cracking. Just keeeep cracking. :batting:



Yeah, I-80 all the way. So says google maps!

Well, since this is a football thread: I-80 could. go. all. the. waaaaay! lame. :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Yeah, I-80 all the way. So says google maps!
> 
> Well, since this is a football thread: I-80 could. go. all. the. waaaaay! lame. :doh:



Friday Dinner at the Bash: $12
Saturday Dinner and Dancing at the Bash: $20

cold comfort tooling down the Turnpike tossing ones out the window every 5 miles: PRICELESS


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Friday Dinner at the Bash: $12
> Saturday Dinner and Dancing at the Bash: $20
> 
> cold comfort tooling down the Turnpike tossing ones out the window every 5 miles: PRICELESS



stop talking about my finances. you're depressing me and this is supposed to be the football thread.

have i mentioned i have yet to book a room because i cannot afford that shit?! spaaaaaanky... :batting:


*crack*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> stop talking about my finances. you're depressing me and this is supposed to be the football thread.
> 
> have i mentioned i have yet to book a room because i cannot afford that shit?! spaaaaaanky... :batting:
> 
> ...



MadHat is checkin Google Maps for ya. Maybe he can find a room with a decent rate. 

<oh wait, a batting smilie> 

You want yer Uncle Spanky to get you a room? Or you want me to pay forward the future bet on the Browns and Iggles?? Keeping it NFL as requested. Is "cold comfort" a 503c? I want the damn donation tax deductible.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> MadHat is checkin Google Maps for ya. Maybe he can find a room with a decent rate.
> 
> <oh wait, a batting smilie>
> 
> You want yer Uncle Spanky to get you a room? Or you want me to pay forward the future bet on the Browns and Iggles?? Keeping it NFL as requested. Is "cold comfort" a 503c? I want the damn donation tax deductible.



I am? :blink:

On a side note, I think I-80 is more direct towards Springfield than the PA-Turnpike. They'll toll ya in NJ though....I hate jersey...

edit: Oh, just cause it's still a football thread: Tom Brady sucks. That is all.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> MadHat is checkin Google Maps for ya. Maybe he can find a room with a decent rate.
> 
> <oh wait, a batting smilie>
> 
> You want yer Uncle Spanky to get you a room? Or you want me to pay forward the future bet on the Browns and Iggles?? Keeping it NFL as requested. Is "cold comfort" a 503c? I want the damn donation tax deductible.



oh, you know, i was going to ask you out of the goodness of your heart, but you have a point. if you just want to forward the losses you're going to have on that bet a handful of months down the road - that'd be grrrreat. 

because, in all seriousness, you DO know you're going to lose, right? :batting:

can i get an advanced check? do you have those? that work?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> oh, you know, i was going to ask you out of the goodness of your heart, but you have a point. if you just want to forward the losses you're going to have on that bet a handful of months down the road - that'd be grrrreat.
> 
> because, in all seriousness, you DO know you're going to lose, right? :batting:
> 
> can i get an advanced check? do you have those? that work?




Oh, you know its gonna be on. Eagles don't lose at home. Especially to Brownies. Good luck on that road.  But we saved you probably $25 not taking the stoopid turnpike. Put that towards beer money. Screw the room. Who needs one anyway?

I don't think a check dated Dec. 2, 2008 and signed by Spanky is going to go far in NJ. 

<psst, maybe Trav will take it for cash, UNC boyz is kinda gullible>


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, you know its gonna be on. Eagles don't lose at home. Especially to Brownies. Good luck on that road.  But we saved you probably $25 not taking the stoopid turnpike. Put that towards beer money. Screw the room. Who needs one anyway?
> 
> I don't think a check dated Dec. 2, 2008 and signed by Spanky is going to go far in NJ.
> 
> <psst, maybe Trav will take it for cash, UNC boy*s* *are* kinda gullible>



UNC boys also know how to use proper English.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> UNC boys also know how to use proper English.



Oh, shit. I hate when people do that. You got me. :doh:

The joke at Nova was the numerator and denominator being called the "upstairs" and the "downstairs". But never grammar. <embarrassed for alma mater>

And I'll keep the "bed" comment in PM to myself "Mr. Editor".


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, shit. I hate when people do that. You got me. :doh:
> 
> The joke at Nova was the numerator and denominator being called the "upstairs" and the "downstairs". But never grammar. <embarrassed for alma mater>
> 
> And I'll keep the "bed" comment in PM to myself "Mr. Editor".



Spanky...if you have a man-crush on me, it's OK to admit it.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 12, 2008)

i'm too buzzed right now to really understand what you guys are getting at anymore. shoudl i just bring the bottle of jack, black tank, tight black pants, knee high boots and plan on passing out in the middle of the hallway like i originally planned?


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i'm too buzzed right now to really understand what you guys are getting at anymore. shoudl i just bring the bottle of jack, black tank, tight black pants, knee high boots and plan on passing out in the middle of the hallway like i originally planned?



YES






Why, you're in luck! Looks like he was also a vodka guy!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i'm too buzzed right now to really understand what you guys are getting at anymore. shoudl i just bring the bottle of jack, black tank, tight black pants, knee high boots and plan on passing out in the middle of the hallway like i originally planned?



Trav, can you handle this?? I am rumored to be a gentleman. 


OH! Tanks!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 12, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES. this is exactly what i had envisioned in my mind.

STOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! a man of fine taste. my idol. :batting:


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> YES. this is exactly what i had envisioned in my mind.
> 
> STOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! a man of fine taste. my idol. :batting:



Football people, FOOTBALL!!!



And you know you have a place to stay cause it's not like I'm gonna need the alone time with some hot guy...fuckin' duh. You're NOT sleeping in the hallway Jenka!!!!


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Football people, FOOTBALL!!!



Indeed-plz, I don't even mind the OTT stuff-except for some lowlife stud's picture big as day when I log on:doh:GRRRRR

Looks like the biggest movers on the front are the Browns and Jets so far. Two of our own:happy:-A reigning superbowl champ, and the A-Rod regime getting going. AND the Cowgirls think they can rally up w/ some recent aquisitions. Plus the Patriot ship is starting to sink  

DIMENSIONS FORUM KARMA BA-BIE


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 13, 2008)

Why they were @ Duke v. UNC I don't know, but hey they both got rangs:bow:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Why they were @ Duke v. UNC I don't know, but hey they both got rangs:bow:



WOULD YOU STOP DOING THAT?? 

The Colts should be playing in Baltimore and the Giants should be playing about 10 miles southeast of where they do. 

Check the map. Yeah, the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 13, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> except for some lowlife stud's picture big as day when I log on:doh:GRRRRR



two things.

first thing. i KNOW by "lowlife stud" you don't mean sidney crosby. if you're addressing sidney crosby by another name, i'd prefer it to be, "cold's future husband". kthxstopbeingsowhiny.

and dos. weren't you the one posting pictures of the hookers - i mean, cheerleaders, in the 2007 thread?

yeah. YEAH.

i'm too lazy to make sure. but i'm almost positive it was you. if it was, you totally lose here, dude.

*crack*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *crack*



Spanky has to stay up late and contemplate trips east, Superbowl tickets for Eagles v Browns 2009, bay bee. 

Can I have a quick gentle crack. 

Kthxbye.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 13, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Looks like the biggest movers on the front are the Browns and Jets so far. Two of our own:happy:-




Lol, clearly teams headed in two different directions.

I read the other day that the Jets' plan is to "win now." Uhh...what?  A 4-12 team is not in a position to say that the future is now...unless, you know, your future is 5-11.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Spanky has to stay up late and contemplate trips east, Superbowl tickets for Eagles v Browns 2009, bay bee.
> 
> Can I have a quick gentle crack.
> 
> Kthxbye.



if you go east, i will try to match your efforts, sir.

*light crack*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Lol, clearly teams headed in two different directions.
> 
> I read the other day that the Jets' plan is to "win now." Uhh...what?  A 4-12 team is not in a position to say that the future is now...unless, you know, your future is 5-11.



See "Chicago Bears" 2000 and 2004. Just tell Mangini to stay away from Sesame Street.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> if you go east, i will try to match your efforts, sir.
> 
> *light crack*



No, yer goin' east and you're gonna like it, little girl. And don't call me "sir". Sir is my father. 

Ma'am. 

Ow!

That whip is really getting broken in. owie.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> No, yer goin' east and you're gonna like it, little girl. And don't call me "sir". Sir is my father.
> 
> Ma'am.
> 
> ...



hahahahaha what -- are YOU paying for it, *BOY*?!

*CERRRRACK.*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahaha what -- are YOU paying for it, *BOY*?!
> 
> *CERRRRACK.*



Try this on for size. 

"Mrs. Kronika" (adapted from Mrs. Robinson, Simon/Garfunkel)

And here's to you, Mrs. Kronika,
Jesus loves you more than you will know.
God bless you, please Mrs. Kronika.
Heaven holds a place for those who pray,
Hey, hey, hey

We'd like to know a little bit about your for our files
We'd like to help you learn to help yourself.
Look around you all you see are sympathetic eyes,
Stroll around the grounds until you feel at home.

And here's to you, Mrs. Kronika,
Jesus loves you more than you will know.
God bless you, please, Mrs. Kronika.
Heaven holds a place for those who pray,
Hey, hey, hey

Hide in the hiding place where no one ever goes.
Put it in your pantry with your cupcakes.
It's a little secret just the Kronika's affair.
Most of all you've got to hide it from the kids.

Koo-koo-ka-choo, Mrs. Kronika,
Jesus loves you more than you will know.
God bless you, please, Mrs. Kronika.
Heaven holds a place for those who pray,
Hey, hey, hey

Sitting on a sofa on a Sunday afternoon.
Going to the Browns game late.
Laugh about it, shout about it
When you've got to choose
Every year you look at this you lose.

Where have you gone, Bernie Kosar,
Our city turns it's lonely eyes to you.
What's that you say, Mrs. Kronika.
Bernie Joe* has left and gone away,
Hey hey hey.







*Bernie Fuckin Kosar's real name IS Bernard Joseph Kosar, so Bernie Joe works. nyah!


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> See "Chicago Bears" 2000 and 2004. Just tell Mangini to stay away from Sesame Street.



Ooohhh...well at least we don't have 'sexy rexy' under center. 

Or Kevin Kolb for that matter  (oh it'll happen sooner than you think!)

...but I still want Quinn 

Also...*HOW DARE YOU* remove Joe Dimaggio's name from that song. That man is sacred! You hear me?! Sacred! 

Blasphemy Spanky...of the highest order! 


 actually that was kind of clever.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ooohhh...well at least we don't have 'sexy rexy' under center.
> 
> Or Kevin Kolb for that matter  (oh it'll happen sooner than you think!)
> 
> ...





First of all, I'll assume you're drunk. Second, I'll assume it is not gin, since you killed that soldier last night. 

Each year after those 5-11 years they went to the playoffs. Playoffs? PLAYOFFS? Yes Mr. Mora, playoffs. So buck up little trooper. 

Where the hell is Joltin' Joe?? I need a cup of coffee. Oh, he played baseball too. I'm half Italian son, my grandpappy told me all about DiMaggio, and he rooted for the stinkin' Phils his whole 95 year life. DiMaggio transcended the effin' stinkin gard dashed frippn Stankees. 

I'm ready for Kolb when McNabb is ready to go. Maybe. I like McNabb a lot. A guy who throws 4 touchdowns on a broken ankle will never need to prove heart to me (vs. Arizona 2000 or 2001 season). Eff T.O. you crying baby bastage. Grew up loving Randall, too. Still do. 

Jen will either love it or find me, shoot me, and then whip me. No wait, whip me, THEN shoot me. No no no, whip then shoot and then whip again. YES, that's it!


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm a Dolphins fan...things are finally looking up with Parcells in charge. No more wasting draft picks.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> I'm a Dolphins fan...things are finally looking up with Parcells in charge. No more wasting draft picks.



Sounds like he is pillaging the Cowgirls team and coaching staff. Go Bill!


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> WOULD YOU STOP DOING THAT??
> 
> The Colts should be playing in Baltimore




Were not the helmets made of leather then-
I make no recognition of any *COLTS *team before they came here. 
John Constantine Unitas is a SuperCharger thx.



cold comfort said:


> two things.
> 
> first thing. i KNOW by "lowlife stud" you don't mean sidney crosby. if you're addressing sidney crosby by another name, i'd prefer it to be, "cold's future husband".



.Supercold... How can he play Ho-key while still recording w/ Stills, Nash and Young?



cold comfort said:


> and dos. weren't you the one posting pictures of the hookers - i mean, cheerleaders, in the 2007 thread?
> 
> i'm too lazy to make sure. but i'm almost positive it was you. if it was, you totally lose here, dude.
> 
> *crack*



:smitten: Some of the NFL's fyneist.








Spanky said:


> Spanky has to stay up late and contemplate trips east, Superbowl tickets for Eagles v Browns 2009, bay bee.
> 
> Can I have a quick gentle crack.



Did the Jets switch Confrence's? AFC Champ is the COLTS, ore at least there's to lose:doh: YALL gots ta get past lil Romeo and the Browns and Steelers before dealin w/ the big tyme.



themadhatter said:


> Lol, clearly teams headed in two different directions.
> 
> I read the other day that the Jets' plan is to "win now." Uhh...what?  A 4-12 team is not in a position to say that the future is now...unless, you know, your future is 5-11.



6-10 is TOTALLY possible. That includes a Split w/ the Fins.


All this *crack* talk makes me thing that's the drug of choice here

*weed*


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 14, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> I'm a Dolphins fan...things are finally looking up with Parcells in charge. No more wasting draft picks.



Everything looks up when you've been at the bottom for so long.
_GO RICKY WILLIAMS_


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I'm ready for Kolb when McNabb is ready to go. Maybe. I like McNabb a lot. A guy who throws 4 touchdowns on a broken ankle will never need to prove heart to me (vs. Arizona 2000 or 2001 season). Eff T.O. you crying baby bastage. Grew up loving *QB EAGLES*, too. Still do.



That was a necessary fix. 







cold comfort said:


> and dos. weren't you the one posting pictures of the *hookers* - i mean, cheerleaders, in the 2007 thread?
> 
> yeah. YEAH.
> 
> ...





SurfDUI said:


> :smitten: Some of the NFL's fyneist.



I say...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

SurfDUI said:


> Were not the helmets made of leather then-
> I make no recognition of any *COLTS *team before they came here.
> John Constantine Unitas is a SuperCharger thx.
> 
> ...



Who is posting the Dook starting team on the NFL THREAD? 

Oh wait <listens to whispers in ear>, the new front seven for INDY?? Damn, that'll keep the defense "occupied".


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Who is posting the Dook starting team on the NFL THREAD?
> 
> Oh wait <listens to whispers in ear>, the new front seven for INDY?? Damn, that'll keep the defense "occupied".



If you've ever been to Dook, then you would clearly know that these women could not possibly have come from Dook.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Why look, actually football-like content!

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/don_banks/03/14/five.improved.teams/index.html?eref=T1


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Why look, actually football-like content!
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/don_banks/03/14/five.improved.teams/index.html?eref=T1



Like it. Like it a lot. 

Eagles are always so bad in free agency. They know that time is eating away at their chances for this generation of players (4 NFC Championship appearances).

Eagles v. Browns looks like a good match-up. Jets playing in the ACC or Big East this year?


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Jets playing in the ACC or Big East this year?



Pop-warner actually.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Pop-warner actually.



You are NO FUN, Jets Boy. I mean I understand why. But at least you didn't have a Dolphins year. 

By the way, what is your draft seed??


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You are NO FUN, Jets Boy. I mean I understand why. But at least you didn't have a Dolphins year.
> 
> By the way, what is your draft seed??



Ummm...6th. One AHEAD of the Patriots...WHOOO! WE BEAT THE PATRIOTS!! J-E-T-S! JETS! JETS! JETS! WHOOOO!!!!

Suck it Brady and Belichick! Pfft...7th pick. Chumps.

And why wouldn't I want the Jets in pop-warner? 

1) Instant dynasty.
2) The annual New York Jets vs. Little Giants game? Hello! Big ticket.
...now gimme your kid's lunch money.

The forum will not let me put enough of these  in one post...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Ummm...6th. One AHEAD of the Patriots...WHOOO! WE BEAT THE PATRIOTS!! J-E-T-S! JETS! JETS! JETS! WHOOOO!!!!
> 
> Suck it Brady and Belichick! Pfft...7th pick. Chumps.
> 
> ...



With Asanti Samuel in the Eagles org now ao Lito Sheppard is on the trade block to maybe move up in the draft for ANOTHER big name wide receiver in the draft. Good luck with that. Another two year wait just to know if the guy has hands. Need a great corner? 6th would be a nice pick. We like to be ahead of the Pats too. We got 19th. Yawn. Probably will pick a goddamned punter, or ANOTHER QB. QB EAGLES. Cunningham's agent should be killed over and over and over again.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> With Asanti Samuel in the Eagles org now ao Lito Sheppard is on the trade block to maybe move up in the draft for *ANOTHER big name wide receiver* in the draft.



Wait...what ever happened to that guy, what's his name? T something? Terrance? Terry? Terrel! That's it. What ever happened to him? I hear he was pretty good sometimes. 

...you had to see that coming.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Wait...what ever happened to that guy, what's his name? T something? Terrance? Terry? Terrel! That's it. What ever happened to him? I hear he was pretty good sometimes.
> 
> ...you had to see that coming.



PRESS CONFERENCE

ap - Terrell Owens will be in green again. He is headed to the NEW YORK FOOTBALL JETS for half of the starting team. 

Here is Owens upon hearing about the trade.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

America was polled on the question:

Besides the Giants, what other team plays for NY in the NFL. 

Red is for "I don't know"

Blue is for "JETS" 

Yeah, you reminded me right before the poll called.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> PRESS CONFERENCE
> 
> ap - Terrell Owens will be in green again. He is headed to the NEW YORK FOOTBALL JETS for half of the starting team.
> 
> Here is Owens upon hearing about the trade.



HAHAHAHA. Oh Spanky you did not disappoint. :bow:

Just saying though, don't mess with the Jets. Because your ass is...uhh...field-turf, and we are, quite literally, the big. red. *flying* lawnmower.

What's that about flying?

_1979. Flying Lawn Mower game.

This is something of a mystery that few Jets fans and media remember or even talk about. Jets and NFL front office have hushed this up over the years. Last Home regular season for Jets. Jets as per usual have been officially eliminated, but a win against today's opponent the Patriots will knock out the hated Bostonians from the playoffs. Result: Jets win the game and knock out the Patriots. But the real action in this game came at halftime. The halftime show featured an exhibition of flying remote controlled airplanes. These were large remote controlled airplanes, and the operators raced them down length of the Field using it as runway and landing strip. I was in the stands with my father. Thirteen at the time I was somewhat perplexed that these planes were flying, diving and zipping around the stands as it appeared to me somewhat dangerous. I asked my dad, a former Air Force Pilot, if this was dangerous. " Son, I am sure these are trained professionals, and they would not do this if it was dangerous to the fans." The finale of the flying exhibition at halftime was something called the "Flying Lawnmower". This contraption resembled a regular push lawnmower, which apparently was able to generate so much power from its blade that it could fly. The Flying Lawnmower to the roar of the crowd took off and was buzzing the stadium. Ultimately the flying lawn mower went into a dive, and never pulled up but crashed into the packed stands. The lawn mower careened into two fans both of whom were from New England. One fan later died from his injuries. Bizarre. If the Beatles were the high point for Shea in 1965 then this was the low point for Shea. The resulting bad Karma puts the Jets in Meadowlands 5 years later._

Carry on.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> America was polled on the question:
> 
> Besides the Giants, what other team plays for NY in the NFL.
> 
> ...



Oh great...so now we're also...REPUBLICANS!?!?!?! :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Oh great...so now we're also...REPUBLICANS!?!?!?! :doh:



shhhhhhhh.

Don't say that so loud. The libs over in Hyde park will be over with left leaning rubber diversity trained danger labeled pitch forks and torches (oops) scratch that, carbon producing, uh, solar powered battery pack fluorescent lighting. 

I thought you might be drunk enough to not read the fine print. UNC? Hell you're halfway there anyways.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> America was polled on the question:
> 
> Besides the Giants, what other team plays for NY in the NFL.
> 
> ...



so it's really weird ... i read this, i looked at the little picture thingy ... and i had this really... hearty ... laugh.

it was totally strange, being that spanksters made the post, and i was actually having a positive reaction to the content.

so i went to this little scale icon on the bottom left hand corner of this particular post ... because, shit, this is surely a day to note in history, right?

and when i go to click on it, it tells me i must spread rep around before giving it to spanky again!!!

excuse me?! AGAIN?! when have i EVER bothered to give rep to SPANKY?!?!

poppycock. 


someone help me out here and rep the man, kthx*crack*.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

Ahhh, the good ol' days. QB Eagles.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> By the way, what is your draft seed??



what's this "draft" you speak of? :huh:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> excuse me?! AGAIN?! when have i EVER bothered to give rep to SPANKY?!?!



You can say that again. 

You know I polled DIMS and got about the same response nationally.

Red = those who do NOT rep Spanky
Blue = those who do


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ahhh, the good ol' days. QB Eagles.



Dude, wrong QB Eagles:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> what's this "draft" you speak of? :huh:



Oh, and the Brownies are all set with the playas they already got. 

Talk to Trav, he's beggin for another first round. That Pop Warner league is looking mighty tough this year. Some 9th graders are comin up fast.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Dude, wrong QB Eagles:



No this one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQKHOMHKT00

91 yards. 

QB Eagles.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, and the Brownies are all set with the playas they already got.
> 
> Talk to Trav, he's beggin for another first round. That Pop Warner league is looking mighty tough this year. Some 9th graders are comin up fast.



It's all of that genetically enhanced beef they get in those school lunches. I tell ya man, those kids are JACKED!

...not that I look at little kids or anything...just sayin'...uhh...nothing to see here! move along! 

In lieu of an extra first round pick, the Jets will also accept...

can you feel it?

you know who's coming...

reeeadddyyyy....
....

just kidding, dead horses can only be beaten so much.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 14, 2008)

Shoshie is here on the 2008 thread. Fuckin ey!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Shoshie is here on the 2008 thread. Fuckin ey!



Yeah! Shoshie! :bow:

We play the Steelers this year too! Get yer bettin on!! 

Did you know that during WWII, the Eagles and Steelers had manpower shortages for obvious reasons and combined into the Philadelphia-Pittsburgh Steegles. I am serious. They played in 1943 as the same team. Since then. Eagles: 3 NFL Championships, 0 Superbowls, Steelers: 5 Superbowls


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yeah! Shoshie! :bow:
> 
> We play the Steelers this year too! Get yer bettin on!!
> 
> Did you know that during WWII, the Eagles and Steelers had manpower shortages for obvious reasons and combined into the Philadelphia-Pittsburgh Steegles. I am serious. They played in 1943 as the same team. Since then. Eagles: 3 NFL Championships, 0 Superbowls, Steelers: 5 Superbowls



Spanky...right now I am KICKING myself for not betting with you on the Jets-Eagles game last season.

Haha, though...considering my recent betting track record, it's probably better that I didn't!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2008)

View attachment 96610710_1493158.jpg



Hi Spanky, MzWebs, Nancy, Hatman, Cold Comfort, SurfDui and Lillybbbw,

My name is Marcus and I am here on the 2008 NFL thread Bitches!

I am too young to drink green beer and get hammered on St Patrick's Day, so I shall just stick to the boobies! Ha!

My Auntie Shoshie calls me Cookie Monster because I am so cute.

I am a Steelers boy!


Lots of love
Marcus


----------



## Spanky (Mar 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am a Steelers boy!
> 
> 
> Lots of love
> Marcus



No, Marcus, no!! Don't be tempted by the milk of swollen boo..........ah, feck it. Go for it kid, some of the best times in a man's life!! 

I personally don't think you are a Steelers boy. Why? Because boys that are not, get out of those diapers before age three. You can do it, kiddo, I know you can do it. 

And the Cookie Monster has nothing on you! Except more cookies maybe. 

And HE probably stole 'em.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2008)

View attachment 97428518_1252947.jpg




Thanks Uncle Spanky. I am going to be a pic whore now!

Hugs


Marcus


----------



## SurfDUI (Mar 17, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Why look, actually football-like content!
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/don_banks/03/14/five.improved.teams/index.html?eref=T1




Yea right, THe falcons & Saints as improving-ATL just got rid of D. Hall to the Raiders. They left out the Jets and Seattle.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2008)

You all fall asleep at the wheel or what?

Meanwhile I want to get me a Steelers ring. Anybody know where I can get one?

Shoshana


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2008)

Let's see.......bumping thread to start off. 

Who sucks? 

Jets
Browns
Packers
Patriots
any others I am forgetting?

yes.....the NEW YORK FOOTBALL GIANTS. 

You all looked like you had so much fun at the bash. Spanky is too jealous. 

Seriously, I hope you all had fun and got home safe and sound. :bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 1, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Let's see.......bumping thread to start off.
> 
> Who sucks?
> 
> ...




Don't worry...Travis, Nancy, Jen and myself ALL have a special pictoral message for you. As soon as I'm not lazy, it shall be posted.

And a group shot that inluded all the NFL-ers, including Miss Lilly.

You really missed out Spanks...lol


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Don't worry...Travis, Nancy, Jen and myself ALL have a special pictoral message for you. As soon as I'm not lazy, it shall be posted.
> 
> And a group shot that inluded all the NFL-ers, including Miss Lilly.
> 
> You really missed out Spanks...lol



I guess you got home ok. Flight went well?? The pics so far have been really fun to see. Hope you had fun. Everyone you met as you expected? Were they a lot different? I really wish I could have gone. But it didn't work out. Damn. Do tell. Me likes the stories. Thanky. :bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 6, 2008)

View attachment NFL Hotties.jpg


Awesome picture...but something's missing.

So...to honor that missing element, I give you:

The "F-U Spanky" Photo thread within a thread!

View attachment F Hank 4.jpg


View attachment F Hank 3.jpg


View attachment F Hank 2.jpg


View attachment F Hank 1.jpg



You really were missed. Next time... WORK IT OUT!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

That was just great. <wiping tear from eye> 

I have never been told to eff off by so many. 

Did you have to tell Trav and Jen which finger to use?? You're a good sport for helping them out, mszwebs!

NancyGirl?? That is the way Giants fans walk around all the time. Didn't see anything different there. 

You're a dear for arranging that. Thank you. 

<runs off to start plotting with posted pics>


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

That she did not represent in the effing off of poor lovable Spanky. 

Added personal LOLs cause I know what you were all thinkin' when the pics were taken. 

MY favorite Giants fan first.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

Staying in the NY area (is there another team there Trav??)


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, come on, this is just too damn easy.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

Last but not least. (yeah, I went easy on you) I have a whole state of Cheeseheads sitting right on the border. I gotta be careful.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 40102



^^^^^^^^^^^

That is a very nice pic. I could never do anything to it. Just fine the way it is. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> That she did not represent in the effing off of poor lovable Spanky.
> 
> Added personal LOLs cause I know what you were all thinkin' when the pics were taken.
> 
> MY favorite Giants fan first.



That is the second worst pic of me from that weekend. The first better stay on photobucket! :blink:

Anyway, you can defile my picture all you want, Spankster. Eli knows how I feel. 

PS: I missed ya, Spankalicious...I was all set to gloat all weekend but it was just no fun without an Eagles fan around.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> That is the second worst pic of me from that weekend. The first better stay on photobucket! :blink:
> 
> Anyway, you can defile my picture all you want, Spankster. Eli knows how I feel.
> 
> PS: I missed ya, Spankalicious...I was all set to gloat all weekend but it was just no fun without an Eagles fan around.



I would have enjoyed your gloating, dear. Sounds like you had a good time. You had a lot of nice photos I saw on the other pics thread. 

Defile, no. Add captioning, ABSOLUTELY!! Eli will be getting more than two of those when he visits Philly this season!!


----------



## SurfDUI (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d807c555e&template=without-video&confirm=true

Schedule came out today!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS: I missed ya, Spankalicious...I was all set to gloat all weekend but it was just no fun without an Eagles fan around.



My dear, NancyGirl.....dear dear girl. The news is not good, honey. And only an Eagles fan would bring it to you! 


JUST MARRIED. 

Just by the way. I still am awaiting a recount. I am sure the Pats won that game. There is no freaking way, 3 months later that the Giants won the %^&%$ @$$#!! Super FUDDING Bowl. Grrrrrrr. 

Oh, and have a nice day! Thank you for flying with us!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> My dear, NancyGirl.....dear dear girl. The news is not good, honey. And only an Eagles fan would bring it to you!
> 
> 
> JUST MARRIED.
> ...



*Cries* You are cruel man, Spanky............


But the Giants are STILL the champs, baby!!!!!


PS...Who is the Eagles quarterback, again? You don't hear much about him, do you? It's almost as if...dare I say it?....no one cares.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> But the Giants are STILL the champs, baby!!!!!



I'm sorry I made you.......uh.......wait :doh:, I'm an EAGLES FAN. I'm make people cry all the time. 

Another pic to enjoy.


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 21, 2008)

no worries nancy. they all get married at the top of their game. it'll only be a matter of years before he falls victim to booze and women once again ... like my dear love, mr. bernie fucking kosar.

and then eli too, will achieve legendary status. 

much like bernie fucking kosar. :wubu:

stop trying to wreck dreams spanksters.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> no worries nancy. they all get married at the top of their game. it'll only be a matter of years before he falls victim to booze and women once again ... like my dear love, mr. bernie fucking kosar.
> 
> and then eli too, will achieve legendary status.
> 
> ...



Da Da Da Da Duuuuuuuum, Monday Night Football. December 15th, 2008. Mark your calender little lady. The bet will be a public picture of somebody in something. 

Unless yer 'fraid. Think 'bout it. You have about 8 months, which is like 4 - 5 years in Cleveland-years. 

God, speaking of Bernie Effin' Kosar, I'm goin'and gettin' me a beer. Or six.


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Da Da Da Da Duuuuuuuum, Monday Night Football. December 15th, 2008. Mark your calender little lady. The bet will be a public picture of somebody in something.
> 
> Unless yer 'fraid. Think 'bout it. You have about 8 months, which is like 4 - 5 years in Cleveland-years.
> 
> God, speaking of Bernie Effin' Kosar, I'm goin'and gettin' me a beer. Or six.



spanksters. did you forget who you were speaking to? i ain't afraid of nothin' boyyy.

you name it. i'm game. i'm even gamer than game because i am thoroughly confident that your eagles are going to be humiliated. primetime. beautiful.

make it six. that's what bernie would want.

or a keg.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> spanksters. did you forget who you were speaking to? i ain't afraid of nothin' boyyy.
> 
> you name it. i'm game. i'm even gamer than game because i am thoroughly confident that your eagles are going to be humiliated. primetime. beautiful.
> 
> ...



Nice to get a little kick in the ass from you again. Hope you're doing well. :bow:

We have all summer and fall to talk smack. 

Keep an eye out on this thread. I think I googled onto a pic of Bernie K in a Tony Romo jersey. Not sure though.


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 22, 2008)

Draft on Saturday. Yay!

*commences drinking and practices booing and cursing at the TV*

...c'mon Blair Thomas!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 23, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Draft on Saturday. Yay!
> 
> *commences drinking and practices booing and cursing at the TV*
> 
> ...c'mon Blair Thomas!




Here's a formula for you "UNC Boy"


NEW YORK JETS + #1 DRAFT PICK = same ol' NEW YORK JETS!

Woo hoo!


----------



## SurfDUI (Apr 23, 2008)

BO-Yah:bow:

http://sports.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/mag/franchiseRanks?sport=nfl&year=2008

You all already knew that though.


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, soooo maybe the Jets front office is actually mentally retarded, or I'm missing something and Kellen Clemens IS the answer at QB. 

OOOORRRRR

"Clearly the Jets just don't understand what the draft is all about."

I'm not sold on Gholston...nope. I guess time will tell though.

Still need a QB.

Tannenbaum, get on the phone and make a damn trade.

Kthx.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 14, 2008)

A giant among Giants is leaving the field of battle...http://news.aol.com/story/_a/giants-michael-strahan-to-retire/n20080611071509990124

I knew it was coming but still it's a blow. He was more than an amazing player. Michael Strahan was huge part of the spirit and heart which makes the Giants such an amazing team. He will be sorely missed by teammates and fans alike.
View attachment 44031


----------



## Spanky (Jun 15, 2008)

FUD.

Stop doin' that, Nancy! I almost got it all out of my system. Then WHAM!

<stomping around> effin eff effity eff eff! 

/rant

When does the new season start??


----------



## ziggy22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay, so the Browns are yet to beat my boys in Pittsburgh in, I dunno, 9 meetings and as always they are predicted to be Superbowl Champs...LMAO!! The Steelers are a playoff contender most years because it has a strong core of players and they build through the draft. They will be contenders again this year and they will beat the Browns...twice. The Browns remind me of the Raiders of the East, they have an arsenal of players but the coaches don't know how to utilize them into being an annual contender. GO STEELERS!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 16, 2008)

Spanky said:


> FUD.
> 
> Stop doin' that, Nancy! I almost got it all out of my system. Then WHAM!
> 
> ...



Oh come on, Spanky! Even you can admit that Michael Stahan retiring is news/post worthy......Just because he was a member of the team that rock the football world is no reason to be all upset.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2008)

PASS

Uh.....I mean <bump>

Anyone ready to talk some football?? 

Anyone? 

Hello?

Lub,

Brett Favre (I beat up Spanky and stole his password)


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

Spanky said:


> PASS
> 
> Uh.....I mean <bump>
> 
> ...



Where have you been Spanky? I was just thinking about you yesterday actually.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 31, 2008)

HERE WE GO *BROWNIES*, HERE WE GO.

*SUPERBOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.
*
hahahahahahahahaha i'm sorry, but i have to. apparently just missing the playoffs last season undoubtedly means you're going to the superbowl this year. 

oh, cleveland. you silly, silly fools.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 31, 2008)

If only my beloved Bears could get their greedy little hands on Brett Favre the world would be rosy and happy.......

I need Favre to play or my fantasy teams will be worthless. I love football. 

Football = Big men + Tight pants


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> If only my beloved Bears could get their greedy little hands on Brett Favre the world would be rosy and happy.......
> 
> I need Favre to play or my fantasy teams will be worthless. I love football.
> 
> Football = Big men + Tight pants



Welcome, Pamela!

Forget Favre. Johnny Unitas could be dug up, cleaned off, put in the starting QB position, and STILL do no worse than Rexy Boy. 

And don't forget that we like to poke fun on each other.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 1, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Where have you been Spanky? I was just thinking about you yesterday actually.



You're sweet. 

I have been following your vacation reports and your other replies on threads. I have been keeping low, spending less time online and more time IRL. It is summer, so there is a lot of outdoor stuff, coaching soccer, skating, mountain biking, chasing two young sons around, gardening, house improvement work, the "honey do" list. 

It will be snowing soon here. Again. 

I hope you are feeling well and better. I see the Pies made the playoffs?? The Eagles were terrible this year. Ugh! I hope that doesn't happen to the Eagles on this side of the world.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You're sweet.
> 
> I have been following your vacation reports and your other replies on threads. I have been keeping low, spending less time online and more time IRL. It is summer, so there is a lot of outdoor stuff, coaching soccer, skating, mountain biking, chasing two young sons around, gardening, house improvement work, the "honey do" list.
> 
> ...



Mate I have to confess I haven't even been watching the footy this year.
My TV has a layer of dust an inch thick on it. Dims rules my spare time.

Go Steelers!


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Welcome, Pamela!
> 
> Forget Favre. Johnny Unitas could be dug up, cleaned off, put in the starting QB position, and STILL do no worse than Rexy Boy.
> 
> And don't forget that we like to poke fun on each other.


 
*I* could play better than Sexy Rexy, :doh: for that matter. He sucks, he's the one holding the Bears back. I think the Packers are being idiots not to let Favre come back


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 2, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> I think the Packers are being idiots not to let Favre come back



Don't get me started...


----------



## Specter (Aug 2, 2008)

The Patriots are going to come back and shit on everybody...*AGAIN*, and then theyre going to win the SuperBowl. The End.

*GO PATRIOTS!!!*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 2, 2008)

Specter said:


> The Patriots are going to come back and *cheat* on everybody...*AGAIN*, and then theyre going *to cheat and *win the SuperBowl. The End.
> 
> *GO PATRIOTS!!!*



Fixed that fer ya, Spec!


----------



## Spanky (Aug 2, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Don't get me started...



THERE YOU ARE! 

I am trying really hard not to post a pic of Brett in a Vikings uniform. I heard he is already learning the fight song, Skol Vikings....<giggle> <snort>

Oh, and I will get you started......


----------



## Spanky (Aug 2, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> *I* could play better than Sexy Rexy, :doh: for that matter. He sucks, he's the one holding the Bears back. I think the Packers are being idiots not to let Favre come back



What do they have in common?? ZERO POINT ZERO


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 2, 2008)

i am currently debating out whether or not i should boycott my second home, *the nfl thread*, because spanky SERIOUSLY just responded to everyone on this page except for me. 

AND I AM HURT, SPANKSTERS.

how dare you not address my obnoxious, annual, "browns are going to the superbowl" declaration.



for shame.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pardon me for just a moment.....



**basks in Super Bowl glory* *



Continue.........


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2008)

CC I wish to acknowledge your presence here. You are the style maven. Your running commentary on the game full of wit and humor.
Carry on.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 3, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i am currently debating out whether or not i should boycott my second home, *the nfl thread*, because spanky SERIOUSLY just responded to everyone on this page except for me.
> 
> AND I AM HURT, SPANKSTERS.
> 
> ...




I actually think the Brownies will go 12-4 this year.


And still miss the playoffs.......


I am still deciding on what stylin' leather Eagles thingy you will be taking pics in after your Brownies lay an egg in Philly. Mmmmmmmm, leather Eagles thingies........


----------



## Spanky (Aug 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Pardon me for just a moment.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OLD. ANCIENT. LONG OVER. DONE. STICK A FORK IN IT. 




And I don't just mean Eli's single life. 

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

The bill will make the playoffs this year and dethrone the patriots from the top of the AFC east.

I can not stand to hear another about the packers and favre.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> OLD. ANCIENT. LONG OVER. DONE. STICK A FORK IN IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww! Poor Spanky! Don't worry you'll team will win the Super Bowl some day.....maybe 



sprint45_45 said:


> The bill will make the playoffs this year and dethrone the patriots from the top of the AFC east.
> 
> I can not stand to hear another about the packers and favre.



You know, I totally thought it was great that Favre was still such awesome qb after so much time on the field. If he hadn't "retired" l'd likely still feel that way. Now its like he's another Michael Jordan, not able to let go...You're retired. Move on.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm sure Spanky has been waiting for this, so its time to weigh in. 

Ted Thompson has been trying to get rid of Favre for a while now. It became apparent when he wouldn't trust him enough to sign Moss last season that this was happening. 

While I don't think that Favre should have decided to put himself and the Packers organization in this fucked up position by deciding to come back, I feel that he was pressured into making the initial decision to retire in the first place...so I understand why he did. 
There really isn't a way for either side to come out of this looking like the winner here, in what has basically become a Favre/Thompson slap fest...especially since this situation changes by the minute. 
McCarthy is right though. My dearest love either needs to shit or get off the pot, as much as it pains me to say it. 

As one of the most beloved and one of, if not the best of all time...he needs to think about how this is going to impact not only this season, but the rest of his life as a future hall of fame quarterback. 

If he plays for another team and wins the Superbowl, Thompson is toast. If he plays for the packers and doesn't...his legacy is in even more trouble than it already is. 

This is a no win situation. 

Go Jets? (just kidding)


----------



## Spanky (Aug 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ok, I'm sure Spanky has been waiting for this, so its time to weigh in.
> 
> Ted Thompson has been trying to get rid of Favre for a while now. It became apparent when he wouldn't trust him enough to sign Moss last season that this was happening.
> 
> ...



Why not do the "T.O." thing the Eagles did two years ago? Favre is still getting his $12M. Make him inactive but on the roster and tell him to head his sorry, playoff chokin, SuperBowl lucky winnin', interception chuckin, azz back to Mississippi and pay for a free NFL Sunday Ticket for the 2008 season. The Packers can keep him on the roster and tell him to go home. See ya next season. 

Or trade him to the Vikings. Oh, I'd wait in line for THAT ticket vs the Packers.

How 'bouy them Brewers??


----------



## Spanky (Aug 6, 2008)

FAVRE going to the J-E-T-S???

Where is Madhatter? mszwebs and madhat rooting for the same quarterback?? Whooda thunk it? 

This is good shite.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> FAVRE going to the J-E-T-S???
> 
> Where is Madhatter? mszwebs and madhat rooting for the same quarterback?? Whooda thunk it?
> 
> This is good shite.



Hank,


I say this with ALL the love in the world. 

Fuck you. 

:wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Aug 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Hank,
> 
> 
> I say this with ALL the love in the world.
> ...



There obviously is not enough love in the world. 

And......yer makin' T.O. cry.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> There obviously is not enough love in the world.
> 
> And......yer makin' T.O. cry.



Laugh now love, but when I have my too tight JETS jersey with a big assed number 4, I'm gonna send the pics to everyone but you lol. 

Play nice or no ridiculous bets this season...


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Why not do the "T.O." thing the Eagles did two years ago? Favre is still getting his $12M. Make him inactive but on the roster and tell him to head his sorry, playoff chokin, SuperBowl lucky winnin', interception chuckin, azz back to Mississippi and pay for a free NFL Sunday Ticket for the 2008 season. The Packers can keep him on the roster and tell him to go home. See ya next season.
> 
> Or trade him to the Vikings. Oh, I'd wait in line for THAT ticket vs the Packers.
> 
> How 'bouy them Brewers??



or better yet, trade him to the bills.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 6, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> or better yet, trade him to the bills.



hahahahaha....no.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> hahahahaha....no.



That would guaranty the bills winning the afc east, which they are probably going to do any ways.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2008)

heh

I have nothing to contribute to the serious conversation about Mr Favre...only to say that when I was in California, I stopped by to visit one of my brothers...he LOVES...loves Favre....he had lived in Wisconsin for a while and still fancies himself a Cheesehead... He was telling me a story about how Favre leaves his garage door open in the house he has in Wisconsin ( I think my niece or nephew lives nearby ). My brother was all .." wow..I mean...he has his golf clubs...just........sitting there! "..*L*

He then told me that he just had to show me this gold plated football, signed by Favre...something like one of four made.......a friggin gold plated football..LOL


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Welcome, Pamela!
> 
> Forget Favre. Johnny Unitas could be dug up, cleaned off, put in the starting QB position, and STILL do no worse than Rexy Boy.
> 
> And don't forget that we like to poke fun on each other.




Haha, yeah isn't that the truth. Johnny U was the man. Only football player I have ever been excited to meet. I hate being a party pooper here, but this whole Favre/Packers things has already ruined the upcoming NFL season for me.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 6, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> That would guaranty the bills winning the afc east, which they are probably going to do any ways.



The Toronto Bills will NOT win the Super Bowl this year. Maybe the Grey Cup.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

Yoo hoo! mszwebs! Helloooooooo!

J-E-T-S! Jets Jets Jets!!!




JETT FAVRE


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yoo hoo! mszwebs! Helloooooooo!
> 
> J-E-T-S! Jets Jets Jets!!!
> 
> ...



Honestly? MUCH better choice than the Bucs.

This gets him out of the NFC and less likely to have to play GB...putting those that are still his fans in a tough spot.

I love him... and it will be easier for me, knowing that he's still wearing green...lol.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Honestly? MUCH better choice than the Bucs.
> 
> This gets him out of the NFC and less likely to have to play GB...putting those that are still his fans in a tough spot.
> 
> I love him... and it will be easier for me, knowing that he's still wearing green...lol.



NONONONONONO! NO!

Yer supposed to be upset, spouting all kinds of hatred for Brett-boy. He broke your heart and left without even a goodbye. Just like a man......

On another note.....you will get a #4 Jets uniform, size small and take pics. Lots of pics.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> NONONONONONO! NO!
> 
> Yer supposed to be upset, spouting all kinds of hatred for Brett-boy. He broke your heart and left without even a goodbye. Just like a man......
> 
> On another note.....you will get a #4 Jets uniform, size small and take pics. Lots of pics.



Actually... He kinda did say goodbye. He said that the GB fans were the best in the world... it is the FUCKING FRONT OFFICE (Fuck YOU Ted Thompson and Mark Murphy) that sucked.

I will not disparage Brett Favre...I am as loyal as they come.

And yes, I still love the Packers and I'm 100% behind Rogers...until he gets broken and they realize HOW FUCKING STOOOOOOOPID THEY ARE. And then I will laugh and hope that that one guy that is the back up knows what a football is. 

The only thing that will piss me off is a weekend trade to the Vikings...lol.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> The Toronto Bills will NOT win the Super Bowl this year. Maybe the Grey Cup.



The toronto bills are still at least 5 years away.

On a more important note, the bills will win the super bowl this year and crush the jets twice this year.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Actually... He kinda did say goodbye. He said that the GB fans were the best in the world... it is the FUCKING FRONT OFFICE (Fuck YOU Ted Thompson and Mark Murphy) that sucked.
> 
> I will not disparage Brett Favre...I am as loyal as they come.
> 
> ...



Brett favre ruined any chance of playing for the pack this year once he announced his retirement. The pack have been waiting two years to make arraon rogers the starter.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2008)

View attachment Pittsburgh_Steelers_helmet.jpg



'Nuff said!


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Actually... He kinda did say goodbye. He said that the GB fans were the best in the world... it is the FUCKING FRONT OFFICE (Fuck YOU Ted Thompson and Mark Murphy) that sucked.
> 
> I will not disparage Brett Favre...I am as loyal as they come.
> 
> ...





I can feel the hate building inside of you. Soon your training will be complete and you will join me on the dark side. Green. Dark green. 

Yes. A new Iggles fan. Let the hate flow.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Brett favre ruined any chance of playing for the pack this year once he announced his retirement. The pack have been waiting two years to make arraon rogers the starter.



I am going to say this only once more.

Brett Favre made a mistake by announcing his retirement, but the front office has been pushing him out for quite some time and that decision, which was demanded at the time, was probably rushed.

Kinda funny how basically everyone that was on the Packers when Ted Thompson arrived is pretty much gone... there are VERY few exceptions.

Thompson was ALL about getting a young team and getting rid of Favre was the last piece of that puzzle. If they had wanted him back, regardless of their commitment to A-Rod, they would have welcomed him back right away. WHY THE FUCK should he play for a place that DOES NOT WANT HIM?

And please. That is a rhetorical question if you're only going to spout nonsense and hatred.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2008)

This year.....we finish what we started.

There will be no miracle from the Giants.....TOM BRADY will get his 4th ring

FOXBORRO'S OWN NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS ALL THE WAY.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> This year.....we finish what we started.
> 
> There will be no miracle from the Giants.....TOM BRADY will get his 4th ring
> 
> ...



Psssssssssssssssssychic!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> This year.....we finish what we started.
> 
> There will be no miracle from the Giants.....TOM BRADY will get his 4th ring
> 
> FOXBORRO'S OWN NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS ALL THE WAY.



sorry, but you will not even win the afc east this year. The bills are standing in your way.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I am going to say this only once more.



Why do you and Jen have the same av sig?? I just noticed it. Kinda like "Boards Concentration".

Do tell.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky, the avatar, please.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Why do you and Jen have the same av sig?? I just noticed it. Kinda like "Boards Concentration".
> 
> Do tell.



Because we like to party in our panties, Spanks... 


Or at least we will be at Labor Day...lol.






Now remember: I said NO NONSENSE IN MY THREAD!!!  serious about the hatred though... unless it's directed at the packers front office or teams I don't like. ..lol


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> This year.....we finish what we started.
> 
> There will be no miracle from the Giants.....TOM BRADY will get his 4th ring
> 
> ...



Fixed that fer ya. 

<just so you don't think I'm ignoring you>


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Because we like to party in our panties, Spanks...




I.....errr.......uhhhhh.

Hmmmmmm. 

As you both......uh......were.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> CC I wish to acknowledge your presence here. You are the style maven. Your running commentary on the game full of wit and humor.
> Carry on.





Spanky said:


> I actually think the Brownies will go 12-4 this year.
> 
> 
> And still miss the playoffs.......
> ...





Spanky said:


> Fixed that fer ya.
> 
> <just so you don't think I'm ignoring you>




goodnezz i forgot how fast paced this thread is in the midst of 1+1=FOOTBALL season.

i just wanted to thank the spanksters for coming to his senses and choosing to address my presence here, and for shosie as well - that's some heart-warming words and a beautiful graphic, ma' dear.

thank you all for paying attention to my temper tantrum. 

:bow:

and hank, brownies don't lay eggs. clearly only eagles do. in fact ... i'm not entirely sure how "brownies" reproduce. but one thing remains clear: all egg-layin' will be YO' BOYS' JOB.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

Check it out!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Check it out!



mmmmm ... Kosar Brownies are quite delicious.



... i ... i don't even know what i'm talking about anymore. 

you know, on a serious note (as far serious as this metaphor can take me), i would really imagine that any recipe in that cookbook there would turn out a total failure, you know? you're whippin' it all together with enthusiasm and care, and then the thing like ... catches on fire when it's in the oven or something. i think that would be true to form for a brownies cookbook. jus' sayin'. 

OOOOH. I DIDN'T HAVE IT ON "BAKE". AHHHH.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

Anudder....(and he IS to die for)


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> OOOOH. I DIDN'T HAVE IT ON "BAKE". AHHHH.



No, more like, "She measured and mixed all of the dry ingredients, carefully added the liquid ingredients to the bowl and beat it all to a fine consistency, poured the ingredients perfectly into a buttered baking dish, walking to the properly preheated oven, just about to put on the middle rack, SHE DROPS THE PAN AND BROWNIE BATTER GOES EVERYWHERE!!!!"

More like that. Maybe. <giggle>

heck, were you even born then??


<feeling older than the last eagles championship>


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> No, more like, "She measured and mixed all of the dry ingredients, carefully added the liquid ingredients to the bowl and beat it all to a fine consistency, poured the ingredients perfectly into a buttered baking dish, walking to the properly preheated oven, just about to put on the middle rack, SHE DROPS THE PAN AND BROWNIE BATTER GOES EVERYWHERE!!!!"
> 
> More like that. Maybe. <giggle>
> 
> ...



Hank ... now ... I'm going to rep you, but I fear two posts down the line I'm going to want to rep you again. Basically, I'm using my rep far too early in the game, like Romeo and his red flags. But I wouldn't be a Browns fan if i wasn't THIS careless.

... and anyway ... THAT was fucking hilarious.

AND I WAS TOO BORN THEN. HMPH.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> Hank ... now ... I'm going to rep you, but I fear two posts down the line I'm going to want to rep you again. Basically, I'm using my rep far too early in the game, like Romeo and his red flags. But I wouldn't be a Browns fan if i wasn't THIS careless.
> 
> ... and anyway ... THAT was fucking hilarious.
> 
> AND I WAS TOO BORN THEN. HMPH.



at least teams from your cities win championships.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> at least teams from your cities win championships.



.......... *crickets*.

uhhhhhhh. yeah. we are uhm ... referring to cleveland, yes? 

:doh:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> .......... *crickets*.
> 
> uhhhhhhh. yeah. we are uhm ... referring to cleveland, yes?
> 
> :doh:



ahh, buffalo we get blown out or screwed in every championship opertunity.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> at least teams from your cities win championships.



sprint, you have a Brownies fan joking with an Iggles fan. We don't have a stinking Superbowl between us. 

Join the club. We'll need you around when more of the Pattycake fans, Baltimore Colt fans and (OMG) NY Jie-ants fans come sniffing around. 

Vikings fans, Bills fans, heck Seahawk and Saints fans are welcomed to the land of lovable losers.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> sprint, you have a Brownies fan joking with an Iggles fan. We don't have a stinking Superbowl between us.
> 
> Join the club. We'll need you around when more of the Pattycake fans, Baltimore Colt fans and (OMG) NY Jie-ants fans come sniffing around.
> 
> Vikings fans, Bills fans, heck Seahawk and Saints fans are welcomed to the land of lovable losers.



i meant your cities in general, not just football. Though i may be wrong about clevland, don't follow the nba.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> ahh, buffalo we get blown out or screwed in every championship opertunity.





Spanky said:


> sprint, you have a Brownies fan joking with an Iggles fan. We don't have a stinking Superbowl between us.
> 
> Join the club. We'll need you around when more of the Pattycake fans, Baltimore Colt fans and (OMG) NY Jie-ants fans come sniffing around.
> 
> Vikings fans, Bills fans, heck Seahawk and Saints fans are welcomed to the land of lovable losers.



ya know, it always cracks me up when these dudes come around our nfl threads trying to start a shit-stinking battle. MY SHIT STINKS MORE THAN YOURS, SO THERE. 

but guess what - ALL OF OUR SHIT STINKS. i'm from cleveland, he's from philly, you're from buffalo ... what the hell man. can't we losers just all get along? 

sprint. the browns haven't even made it INTO a superbowl yet. i mean, we haven't even had the pleasure of LOSING a superbowl yet. please do not tease me with the notion that i actually once KNEW what it was like to be a winner. 

cuz i don't. i'm a loveable (SOMETIMES) loser that cries into her beer most of the time. LEAVE ME IN PEACE.



sprint45_45 said:


> i meant your cities in general, not just football. Though i may be wrong about clevland, don't follow the nba.



research topics before making statements then. i haven't seen a national championship find it's way to cleveland *in my lifetime* and i'm on the brink of a quarter century.



ah, by the way, how you doin' sprint. i'm the feisty, kosar-era-obsessed browns fan on the thread.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

A side note, I don't have to get pissed as early as I thought...lol


If the J-E-T-S trade Favre to Minnesota, they have to give up THREE first round draft picks.


_"lol and i wouldn't worry too much. Age, the Madden Curse and being on the Jets is going to kill him...by week 4"_

We can thank Travis, our own themadhatter for that live remote from Erie.

Off to work... try not to mess up the thread while I'm gone.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> This year.....we finish what we started.
> 
> There will be no miracle from the Giants.....TOM BRADY will get his 4th ring
> 
> FOXBORRO'S OWN NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS ALL THE WAY.



Little boy, pleazzzze. I'm not saying the Pats ain't good. I _am_ saying they ain't all that. 

Case closed! Moving on...
View attachment 47366




mszwebs said:


> A side note, I don't have to get pissed as early as I thought...lol
> 
> 
> If the J-E-T-S trade Favre to Minnesota, they have to give up THREE first round draft picks.
> ...



I'm torn between wanting Favre to do well where ever he ends up or just being over him. I mean, he's good, he deserved better treatment, but the angst...He will retire/He won't retire. He is retired/He isn't retired. He will be traded/He won't be traded. Sheesh...Its more drama than a BBW bash.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

Enjoy it Nancy. 

There was no talk of retirement until Thompson came along. Obviously he and Favre were like oil and water. 

Thompson and the rest of the jackass front office will see that this was quite possibly the most ridiculous move in the history of sports lol


Just let him play and enjoy it.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> A side note, I don't have to get pissed as early as I thought...lol
> 
> 
> If the J-E-T-S trade Favre to Minnesota, they have to give up THREE first round draft picks.
> ...



IF there is a team that hands out first rounders like cheap wax paper wrapped Dum Dum lollipops, it would be the Jets......uh.....right AFTER the Vikings. Can you say Jimmy Johnson, the Dallas Cowboys and Hershal Walker?? 

And mszwebs, purple and gold look WAY better on you (with a big #4) than just plain green and white. Hell, Kermit can BARELY pull it off.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ya know, it always cracks me up when these dudes come around our nfl threads trying to start a shit-stinking battle. MY SHIT STINKS MORE THAN YOURS, SO THERE.
> 
> but guess what - ALL OF OUR SHIT STINKS. i'm from cleveland, he's from philly, you're from buffalo ... what the hell man. can't we losers just all get along?
> 
> ...



pretty much the football "experts" think all of teams are not going to win the superbowl this year, but they are wrong. one of them will break through this year.

I am a bills fan, that is praying trent edwards is the next jim kelly and that we don't have scott norwood doing the kicking.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

FYI


Appearances____Team__________WIN__LOSS___Winning percentage &#8595;
8__________Dallas Cowboys______5_____3__________.625
6__________Pittsburgh Steelers___5_____1__________833
6__________New England Patriots_3_____3__________.500
6__________Denver Broncos______2_____4__________.333
5__________San Francisco 49ers___5_____0__________1.000
5__________L.A./Oakland Raiders__3_____2__________.600
5__________Washington Redskins__3_____2__________.600
5__________Miami Dolphins_______2_____3__________.400
4__________Green Bay Packers____3_____1__________.750
4__________New York Giants______3_____1__________.750
*4_________Buffalo Bills________0____4_________.000*
*4_________Minnesota Vikings____0____4_________.000*
3__________Balt./Indy Colts_______2_____1__________.667
3__________LA/St. Louis Rams_____1_____2__________.333
2__________Chicago Bears________1_____1__________.500
2__________Kansas City Chiefs_____1_____1__________.500
*2_________Cincinnati Bengals____0____2_________.000*
*2_________Philadelphia Eagles___0____2_________.000*
1__________Baltimore Ravens______1_____0__________1.000
1__________New York Jets________1_____0__________1.000
1__________Tampa Bay Buccaneers_1_____0__________1.000
*1_________Atlanta Falcons______0____1_________.000
1_________Carolina Panthers____0____1_________.000
1_________San Diego Chargers___0____1_________.000
1_________Seattle Seahawks____0____1_________.000
1_________Tennessee Titans_____0____1_________.000
0_________Arizona Cardinals_____0____0_________---
0_________Detroit Lions_________0____0_________---
0_________Cleveland Browns_____0____0_________---
0_________New Orleans Saints____0____0_________---
0_________Jacksonville Jaguars____0____0_________---
0_________Houston Texans_______0____0_________---*


My guess is for this year, the Jaguars and the Brownies have the best chances to get to the Super Bowl of the list of "no shows". Still, it is a long road to hoe. 

15 of 32 teams have never won a SuperBowl. Of those 15, SIX have never appeared. 


And this is no socialized league. The "haves" do have it all. Let's take the 8 teams that have won 3+ Super Bowls, combined, they have a full 30 of the 42 Super Bowls won. If you go to 2+ Super Bowls, a full 36 of the 42 Super Bowls have been won by a scant 11 teams.

Ugh.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Little boy, pleazzzze. I'm not saying the Pats ain't good. I _am_ saying they ain't all that.
> 
> Case closed! Moving on...
> View attachment 47366
> ...



The Giants used 10 years of luck to win that game, but no matter. We'll be seeing this image in about what, 5 months?








:-D


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

nightmares for me tonight.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

SO THAT'S HOW HE DOES IT. 

How many draft picks did they lose for cheating??


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> nightmares for me tonight.



<note to self> don't piss off Brownies fans


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> <note to self> don't piss off Brownies fans



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! THAT PICTURE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BURIED BY NOW! *crawls into hole*

spanksters. you best not be pulling that gem out whenever i get feisty on this thread. that happens too many times and you're gonna ruin my reputation as being a halfway decent lookin' broad.



for the record, i think i was saying something about bill belichick being a douchebag or something.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

What?

The Super Bowl champs were just beaten by the DETROIT LIONS???


Um, Nancy... I demand a full _*what the fuck!?!*_ report immediately.

:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> What?
> 
> The Super Bowl champs were just beaten by the DETROIT LIONS???
> 
> ...




I see it in your future.......


"The NY Jets are going to their first Super Bowl in 40 years."

"Broadway Brett will be appearing in Beautymist panty hose commercials"



Note to mszwebs, dear, the Giants suck, Eli is married now. It is all over for a long long time.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I see it in your future.......
> 
> 
> "The NY Jets are going to their first Super Bowl in 40 years."
> ...




Well... they beat the Brownies...off to a good start? 

Sorry Jenka...


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Well... they beat the Brownies...off to a good start?
> 
> Sorry Jenka...



WHAT???

I figured you ignore the first statement and then need a few minutes to yourself thinking of Brett in pantyhose all stretched out across the camera.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> WHAT???
> 
> I figured you ignore the first statement and then need a few minutes to yourself thinking of Brett in pantyhose all stretched out across the camera.



You know very well I'm not going to ignore anything that involves Brett Favre and a Superbowl title.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

Brett's next commercial?? 

Joe Namath in hosery


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Brett's next commercial??
> 
> Joe Namath in hosery



I AM however, ignoring YOU...

Starting now.

*stamps foot and pouts*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> You know very well I'm not going to ignore anything that involves Brett Favre and a Superbowl title.



He will ignore for both of you. 

Happy Halloween !!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> What?
> 
> The Super Bowl champs were just beaten by the DETROIT LIONS???
> 
> ...



Oy....:doh:


*I STILL HAVE BRAGGING RIGHTS UNTIL THE NEXT CHAMPS ARE CROWNED!* I don't care if the Giants suck all season (_they better freaking not_) I'm not giving up bragging rights. I'm just not!



Spanky said:


> Note to mszwebs, dear, the Giants suck, Eli is married now. It is all over for a long long time.



You're obsession with Eli being married has me concerned, Spankster. I mean he's totally cute but.....*raises eyebrow*



mszwebs said:


> I AM however, ignoring YOU...
> 
> Starting now.
> 
> *stamps foot and pouts*



I am ignoring the both of you AND the fact that Eli is married. So there!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 8, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oy....:doh:
> 
> 
> *I STILL HAVE BRAGGING RIGHTS UNTIL THE NEXT CHAMPS ARE CROWNED!* I don't care if the Giants suck all season (_they better freaking not_) I'm not giving up bragging rights. I'm just not!
> ...




All I did was ask a question... I'm not the one with man-crushes on hosiery wearing football players.

You best not be ignoring me. We gotts ta stick together.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 8, 2008)

Already being ignored?? Hell, must be pre-season, I haven't even been trying.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if favre turned out to be a down grade at QB for the jets.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone interested in McNabb???


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Well... they beat the Brownies...off to a good start?
> 
> Sorry Jenka...



THE SHIT LIST FOR YOU, WOMAN.

eh, preseason. never a good gauge on jack-shit.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> All I did was ask a question... I'm not the one with man-crushes on hosiery wearing football players.
> 
> You best not be ignoring me. We gotts ta stick together.



You're right. I just panicked. 

Back to picking on Spanky and KHayes. The good thing about picking on them....You don't even really need a reason! :happy:



Spanky said:


> Already being ignored?? Hell, must be pre-season, I haven't even been trying.



Did you hear something???? 

PS: The Favre kinda looks good in green.....The Jets, though? We shall see, we shall see. *reserving judgement*



cold comfort said:


> eh, preseason. never a good gauge on jack-shit.



So true! So true! Listen to the girl! Common sense has been spoken!


----------



## Spanky (Aug 8, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Back to picking on Spanky and KHayes. The good thing about picking on them....You don't even really need a reason! :happy:



Are you sure you are not a Cowboys fan? I mean really sure??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Are you sure you are not a Cowboys fan? I mean really sure??




BITE

YOUR

TONGUE!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 8, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if favre turned out to be a down grade at QB for the jets.



Not as great as if the Bills faded into anonymity like they usually do.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Not as great as if the Bills faded into anonymity like they usually do.



Ooooo, I mean that was a burn. 70s style. Like Lynn Dickey. Ahhhh, the good ol' Packer days.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Not as great as if the Bills faded into anonymity like they usually do.



The packers just faded there for there next twenty years by trading favre.

The bills will be back to the winning ways of the early 90's.

The browns will come into the ralph on monday night and get destroyed by bills in front of the wildest fans in football.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm about to head to work but I just want to say....

It's good to have the NFL Thead back again!


----------



## J34 (Aug 8, 2008)

Woot!! We got Favre! Now where is MadHatter, if that is his name? He must be ecstatic about getting Favre!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ooooo, I mean that was a burn. 70s style. Like Lynn Dickey. Ahhhh, the good ol' Packer days.



I come into this thread to make fun of ya'll all good natured and shit...lol...but if someone is not going to play nice, then Fcuk pulling punches.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I come into this thread to make fun of ya'll all good natured and shit...lol...but if someone is not going to play nice, then Fcuk pulling punches.



Do you know where Madhatter is?? I thought you mentioned a note he sent you. 

Inquiring minds.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 8, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> The packers just faded there for there next twenty years by trading favre.
> 
> The bills will be back to the winning ways of the early 90's.
> 
> The browns will come into the ralph on monday night and get destroyed by bills in front of the wildest fans in football.



How is trading him any different than him retiring?

Seriously little boy...you're pissing me off. 

Regardless of Favre, The Packers are always going to be the Packers and the Bills are alwa- wait...who was I talking about?


Well, must not be worth remembering. 


Look out Jenka, he seems to be headed your way.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Do you know where Madhatter is?? I thought you mentioned a note he sent you.
> 
> Inquiring minds.



Travis is off playing grown up. 

I have no idea if he will return...he pretty much deleted himself from most of the internet...I happened to catch him on AIM But send him a PM and yet to drag his obnoxious ass back here...if for no other reason than to play in this esteemed thread. 

In fact, EVERYONE should PM him lol


*except he seems to have deleted himself on here too...unless I'm just on crack*

**i am on crack. I just sent him a PM**


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> How is trading him any different than him retiring?
> 
> Seriously little boy...you're pissing me off.
> 
> ...



Looks like the packers were headed back to the bottom of the league anyways this year.

Everyone real football fan knows wide right, buffalo is known for loosing after all that is what we do best.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Travis is off playing grown up.



Sigh, they grow up.....so fast!


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 15, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if favre turned out to be a down grade at QB for the jets.



Not a downgrade, but I think it won't help them at all. That's typical Jets football: Make a move that doesn't help the team at all, while at the same time, make a division rival better.

The Favre trade helped two teams: The Packers and the Miami Dolphins.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 16, 2008)

ESPN said the bills are going to contend for the wild card this year. I must be dreaming.


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 22, 2008)

This thread is going nowhere. Guess everyone's waiting for the games to count.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 24, 2008)

good gawd my fantasy team SUCKS.

Matt Ryan
Brian Westbrook
Rudi Johnson
Larry Fitzgerald
Wes Welker
Kellen Winslow
Stephen Gostkowski
Titans Defense.....

I don't even wanna mention my bench, AGOOBWA


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 24, 2008)

How is Matt Ryan your best option at quarterback?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 24, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> How is Matt Ryan your best option at quarterback?



Matt Leinart is the other.......Ryan's better by default lol


----------



## Spanky (Aug 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Matt Leinart is the other.......Ryan's better by default lol



Brian Westbrook is probably the best all around running back in the league! 

.....except when he runs to the one yard line and lays up. See he understands the game and the value to Eagles fans of watching the Cowboys stand on their own one yard line in front of their spoiled ass fans seeing the last 2 minutes run out without being able to do a damn thing about it. 

Priceless. Effing priceless.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 27, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Brian Westbrook is probably the best all around running back in the league!
> 
> .....except when he runs to the one yard line and lays up. See he understands the game and the value to Eagles fans of watching the Cowboys stand on their own one yard line in front of their spoiled ass fans seeing the last 2 minutes run out without being able to do a damn thing about it.
> 
> Priceless. Effing priceless.



Maybe we should get a league going for dims.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually, there generally is not enough interest to do a fantasy league. 

Just wait until the season starts. Then the reg'lurs start stopping by and dropping bombs on each other. 

And there will be pictures. Lots of pictures of a certain Brownies fan in mid-December. I just know she'll look good in green. With a funny smirk on her face. 

Otherwise I just take crap from a certain Giants fan. Heard they won a SB waaaaay back in history. Can't remember exactly when though. 

She'll stop in and remind me though. I just know it......


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember when the bills almost won a superbowl, they will do better then that this year.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I remember when the bills almost won a superbowl, they will do better then that this year.
> I remember when the bills almost won a superbowl, they will do better then that this year.
> I remember when the bills almost won a superbowl, they will do better then that this year.
> I remember when the bills almost won a superbowl, they will do better then that this year.



Fixed that for ya! Did I get the number right??


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 28, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Fixed that for ya! Did I get the number right??



i was actually refearing to one kick.


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> i was actually refearing to one kick.



I was referring to Jim Kelly.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 28, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I was referring to Jim Kelly.



The second coming of jim kelly has started.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I was referring to Jim Kelly.



Don't forget Frank Reich lol


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hank...

I think we have a lot of work to do with this thread this season...

~Off to the Labor Day Bash,

Jess

PS. Travis says hi


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Hank...
> 
> I think we have a lot of work to do with this thread this season...
> 
> ...



There's nothings that a couple of pics of you in a tight Jets #4 jersey wouldn't fix. 

Have fun at the bash.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

Spanky said:


> There's nothings that a couple of pics of you in a tight Jets #4 jersey wouldn't fix.
> 
> Have fun at the bash.



I'd rather see her in a tight #12 Patriots jersey


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'd rather see her in a tight #12 Patriots jersey



You better hope for Tom Brady in a #12 Patriots jersey for the opener to start out. Then work your way up to hot BBW in your favorite quarterback jersey. 

BTW, did cold comfort get my #5 McNabb jersey in the mail yet??


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You better hope for Tom Brady in a #12 Patriots jersey for the opener to start out. Then work your way up to hot BBW in your favorite quarterback jersey.
> 
> BTW, did cold comfort get my #5 McNabb jersey in the mail yet??



yeah no kiddin...lol my first rule of fantasy football is never draft last year's MVP in the first round because 9 times out of 10 they have a bad year. If Brady is indeed hurt, then I hate it when I'm right lol


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 28, 2008)

Spanky said:


> And there will be pictures. Lots of pictures of a certain Brownies fan in mid-December. I just know she'll look good in green. With a funny smirk on her face.





Spanky said:


> BTW, did cold comfort get my #5 McNabb jersey in the mail yet??



Hank, I really just wanted to thank you for the consideration in getting a size small.












This will make a perfect dish rag. Again, I appreciate it.






*oh, it is so on buddy. it is SO ON.* 

*YOU* + *A HUMILIATING EAGLES LOSS TO THE BROWNS* =


----------



## Spanky (Aug 28, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> Hank, I really just wanted to thank you for the consideration in getting a size small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, that picture is just a little disturbing. 

I don't think Bernie would approve......

At least while sober. 



And you should try a McNabb jersey. "Go wid da fro". 

See below, ya know? Cho.


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 28, 2008)

Go Dolphins! Oh shit, I thought this was the 2010 thread. :doh: At least we will win more than 1 this year, lol.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 29, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You better hope for Tom Brady in a #12 Patriots jersey for the opener to start out. Then work your way up to hot BBW in your favorite quarterback jersey.
> 
> BTW, did cold comfort get my #5 McNabb jersey in the mail yet??



no one wants to see brady in a #12 patriots jersey this year.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 29, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ok, that picture is just a little disturbing.
> 
> I don't think Bernie would approve......
> 
> ...



This just reminded me, that last year me and my friend bet on who would have the most losses at the end of the year bills or the eagles. Loser having to wear other teams city jerseys and hats for a weak.

Saddest i have ever been to win a bet.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 29, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ok, that picture is just a little disturbing.
> 
> I don't think Bernie would approve......
> 
> ...



.... alright spanksters. i won't use the jersey on the dishes YET. 

but i'll be damned if you're gonna get anything more out of me than that statement right there.

... and seriously hank. when _exactly_ is bernie ever sober???


----------



## Spanky (Aug 29, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ... and seriously hank. when _exactly_ is bernie ever sober???



.....and this is why you lub him.

I get it. 

How are the Brownies looking in the preseason?? Hmmmmmm??


----------



## Spanky (Sep 4, 2008)

To answer my own question, I went to ESPN for predictions. I laughed at this one. Especially the last line. Gad.

----------------------------------------
*Prediction No. 4: Cleveland will stink.
*
I'm not a big fan of this formula: Artificially high expectations + too many nationally televised games (five in all) + brutal schedule + too much luck last season (what are the odds of them getting 32 games from Kellen Winslow and Braylon Edwards again?) + brewing QB controversy + horrible preseason = Yikes.

Also, their two biggest offseason moves were fundamentally illogical: Trading for Shaun Rogers and keeping Derek Anderson. In the salary-cap era, you can't keep Anderson (who had two good months and tailed off) after dealing a future No. 1 and committing all that money to Brady Quinn. It's like drafting QBs in the first two rounds of a fantasy draft -- yeah, you can do it, but it never works. Why not trade Anderson for two draft picks and back the guy who you loved so much a year before? And why compound the error by trading your 2nd and 3rd round picks plus a valuable cornerback (Leigh Bodden) for expensive and possibly shaky defensive linemen (Corey Williams and Shaun Rogers). That's a swing of four draft picks plus Bodden! Didn't they see what happened with the Giants last year? If you made a "How to win the Super Bowl" formula, would "Pay two quarterbacks big money" and "Don't get anything from your draft" be two of the pieces? OF COURSE NOT!!! *On the bright side, "taking the Browns to the Super Bowl" remains my favorite euphemism for making a doody.*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 4, 2008)

For Nancy, just cause.....

----------------------
*Prediction No. 9: The Giants finish either 7-9, 6-10 or 5-11.*

Every Giants fan I know is saying the same thing: "I don't even care what happens this season!" And you can't blame them -- they're only eight months removed from watching their team pull off one of the memorable sports upsets of all time. But if the fans are saying that, imagine how the players feel? Everything points to a textbook Rocky Balboa-memorial "Adrian, how did everything that was so good get so bad?" season for the G-Men. Whatever. They just won a Super Bowl in which they toppled an 18-0 team after its quarterback, who famously turtled any time he felt pressure during his entire career, somehow broke away from two potential sacks, bought himself two extra seconds while his offensive line committed a variety of holding infractions that the NFL keeps forgetting to digitally erase from the replay, then heaved a pseudo-Hail Mary to his fourth-string receiver, who had four catches in the regular season, only for this one play, that same receiver somehow found the strength to haul in the game-saving catch even though it was three feet over his head, trap the football against his helmet as he fell backward with a safety molesting him from behind, maintain control of the football even as he was crashing on his back, and somehow avoid ever having the football touch the turf. I think the Giants fans will be fine.

(Important note: I finally snapped after watching the Helmet Catch for the 322nd time on YouTube this summer. It ranks right up there with the clips of Bill Buckner bending over for that grounder and Len Bias smiling in that cream suit. I can't handle it. Let's just move on.)


----------



## Spanky (Sep 4, 2008)

On ESPN, NFC Predictions. I kinda like where things end up except for right at the end. 

---------------------
NFC PREDICTIONS

NFC PLAYOFF TEAMS
1. Dallas, 12-4
2. Green Bay, 11-5
3. New Orleans, 10-6
4. Seattle, 9-7
5. Philly, 11-5
6. Carolina, 10-6

NFC ALSO-RANS
7. Tampa Bay, 9-7
8. Minnesota, 8-8
9. N.Y. Giants, 7-9
10. Chicago, 7-9
11. Detroit, 6-10
12. Washington, 6-10
13. San Francisco, 6-10 14. Arizona, 5-11
15. St. Louis, 5-11
16. Atlanta, 2-14

Round 1: Carolina over New Orleans; Philly over Seattle
Round 2: Dallas over Carolina; Philly over Green Bay
*NFC Title Game: Dallas over Philly*
---------------------------------------------------

WORNG!! WORNG! And DUBBLE WORNG!

Iggles beat Dallas in Dallas. We gots Jessica Simpson on our side. Always have, always will. Keep boinkin Tony, dear, keeeep boinkin.


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Spanky (Sep 4, 2008)

I always thought the Brownies should have a symbol on their helmets. 

How's this??


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 4, 2008)

the super bowl is in tampa i just hope my buccaneers will be there too i know it's a long shot but it could happen


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 4, 2008)

yoyoyoyo said:


>



oooooooh... i like youuuu. :wubu:




Spanky said:


> .....and this is why you lub him.
> 
> I get it.
> 
> How are the Brownies looking in the preseason?? Hmmmmmm??





Spanky said:


> To answer my own question, I went to ESPN for predictions. I laughed at this one. Especially the last line. Gad.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> *Prediction No. 4: Cleveland will stink.
> ...



.... liking you has yet to happen.

... 




Spanky said:


> I always thought the Brownies should have a symbol on their helmets.
> 
> How's this??



considering the use of tasty baked goods combined with my love of football, you have very mildly increased on the "like" scale to a rating of "tolerable," spanksters.

just. tolerable.



on a more serious note, i have to say that while i was hopeful for a better season than last year (i mainly say hopeful because our schedule for '08 is considerably harder than our '07 schedule was) ... i was definitely not involved in the "THIS YEAR WE'RE GOIN' TO THE SUPERBOWL" declarations.

and i will say that the continued association between shit and anything cleveland somewhat bothers me (i.e. cleveland steamer and aforementioned favorite quote of hanks).


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Sep 4, 2008)

I long for the days when my 49ers are once again relevant in the NFL. 

On that note, go 49ers, go Titans.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 4, 2008)

More than enough firepower for Brady ;-)


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 4, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> More than enough firepower for Brady ;-)



uuuugh, well i was supposed to go have dinner just about now but i fear i've lost my appetite.

BLEH, I SAY. BLEH.


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Sep 4, 2008)

So here comes German power... LOL

Susannah, I didn´t know you are a Steelers fan... and that Down Under!

Well, so I hope you feel pleased that I join you regarding PIT support!

To be honest, i don´t know anything about recent trades and such but PIT will make the Playoffs and everything can happen there.

If PIT gets eliminated I prefer any team winning SB but the Pats and the Cows!

I´d also say San Diego has great chances...

And one thing about Favre:
Well I don´t think he can help the Jets in any way. He had a great post-season but his time is over... He should retire before the season starts and go home and working on a rose garden at home... If he stays with the Jets he will ruin his reputation like many other great sportsmen did before (Ali, Foreman, Holyfield etc.). 

But now to all you foes whether you come from New York, Buffalo, Baltimore, Frisco, Dallas or Anyplaceelse:

YOU WILL EAT SOME STEEL FOR SURE! LOL

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the likes. 

the browns are just too good this year.

stallworth, edwards, winslow, lewis, cribbs. i won't even mention anderson, he is a good QB but i don't even need to mention him because the names listed above are more than enough.

their defense is ok. better than average. especially their DL.

needless to say i will be very surprised and letdown if they don't make the playoffs, they should've last year.

has anyone ever thought about this? the dolphins logo, is a dolphin wearing a helmet, not just that but the dolphin wearing the helmet is on their helmets. i wonder if the dolphin wearing a helmet on their helmets also has a dolphin on his helmet and so on.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2008)

yoyoyoyo said:


> has anyone ever thought about this? the dolphins logo, is a dolphin wearing a helmet, not just that but the dolphin wearing the helmet is on their helmets. i wonder if the dolphin wearing a helmet on their helmets also has a dolphin on his helmet and so on.



Ok, ok, OKAY!!!!

We get it. You are from Cleveland. You pass the test. All A's. 

He's all yours coldy. Aaaaaallllll yours.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 5, 2008)

You already can pencil in a lost to the bills on monday night at the ralph.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> On ESPN, NFC Predictions. I kinda like where things end up except for right at the end.
> 
> ---------------------
> NFC PREDICTIONS
> ...




I don't buy that Romo/Simpson jinx for a second. It's something created to get a story. The Cowboys did beat the Eagles in Dallas in 2005.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I don't buy that Romo/Simpson jinx for a second. It's something created to get a story. The Cowboys did beat the Eagles in Dallas in 2005.



2005? 

I think that late season game in 2007, when a beat up Eagles team with one of the most brutal schedules in the NFL, went to Dallas for yet another coronation of the newest coming for Cowboys fans. 

The Cowboys had Romo, an NFC home field advantage in their sights. The Eagles had an 8 - 8 season coming, string tight dangling playoff hopes and a slowly resurgent McNabb. 

The Cowboys had Jessica watching over her man like the queen of Cowboy-land that she was and is. 

Result?? Iggles whoop ass. And Westbrook's improbable team-first play at the end of the game. Two minutes of Cowboys standing around with puds in their hands. 

It was one of THE BEST beatings of the Cowboys by my team ever exacted down in Tex-ass. 

A healthy Eagles team will be THE contest for the Cowboys this year. I think the match-ups are excellent and will make for two very good games. Go Jessica.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 5, 2008)

all i have to say is the browns play the cowboys right out of the gate so we will definetly see how good this browns team is but my buccaneers play the saints which is gonna be a hard one for us but hey we beat them twice last year minus shockey god i can't wait for sunday


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 5, 2008)

Spanky said:


> 2005?
> 
> I think that late season game in 2007, when a beat up Eagles team with one of the most brutal schedules in the NFL, went to Dallas for yet another coronation of the newest coming for Cowboys fans.
> 
> ...



I agree that the Eagles will be a very tough battle for the Cowboys. But if the Eagles win, a real possibility, it will have nothing to do with Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 6, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I agree that the Eagles will be a very tough battle for the Cowboys. But if the Eagles win, a real possibility, it will have nothing to do with Jessica Simpson.



If Tony-boy calls four timeouts in a half and in the huddle calls for a screen on fifth down, it definitely will be! 

She is looking a little rough though.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 7, 2008)

well my buccs start off 0-1 but they still looked pretty good even though the loss i'm proud of them congrats to the saints


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not good for talking shop, but my FF team is kicking ass today with 99 points and 9 players remaining. My QB (Drew Brees) and RB (Michael Turner) both had a pretty good day. :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 7, 2008)

I will give my official stamp of approval to Bretty and the Jets...though the Dolphins aren't exactly the most intense team in the league 

Good luck to A-Rod tomorrow night against the Vikings.

Fingers crossed that we won't get our ass handed to us TOO badly.

Hank... I'm workin on that Jersey, I promise


----------



## Spanky (Sep 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I will give my official stamp of approval to Bretty and the Jets...though the Dolphins aren't exactly the most intense team in the league
> 
> Good luck to A-Rod tomorrow night against the Vikings.
> 
> ...




I got a dinner bet with a Cheesehead buddy across the river regarding which quarterback will start longer consecutively this season, Donovan McNabb or Aaron Rodgers. He took Rodgers, and wasn't drunk when he did it. Actually, both have a history of injuries. It is just that Rodgers has a string of injuries over a no start career. Will be an interesting side show. 

oooooooo, the Brownies played the SECOND OR THIRD BEST team in the NFC East yesterday and at home. I am just thinking of the pics to be posted here on teh innernetz in December! <somebody's gonna look reaaaal nice in green and the closest thing she is ever gonna get to wearing wings!> 

I feel real sorry for the Pats. Real sorry. I mean really (giggle). It is a shame (chuckle, chortle). I hope Cassel does well, (falls on the ground laughing meany ass off). 

Favre did well. If Miami had a secondary...... that injured lame duck he chucked to the end zone was total luck. A real secondary would have jumped all over it. Otherwise, typical Favre, fighting hard, no injuries, does what he can to help the team win. J-E-T-S Farve Favre Favre!! Wait, thaat wasn't right...


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 8, 2008)

Brady done for the year and the bills looking like they will win the afc east(laughs at everyone thinking i am crazy for saying the bills will be in tampa).

Dolphins still suck and jets still do, all favre does is make espn show them at the beginning of the show instead of the end.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 8, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Brady done for the year and the bills looking like they will win the afc east(laughs at everyone thinking i am crazy for saying the bills will be in tampa).
> 
> Dolphins still suck and jets still do, all favre does is make espn show them at the beginning of the show instead of the end.



I can't deny that the Patriots less Brady are very vulnerable. Still a very powerful team. Cassel can be plugged in and they still could ride the WEAKEST ASSED SCHEDULE IN THE NFL to the playoffs. The Bills look like a possibility to knock them off in one of their meetings. They just need to get the job done with 4 wins versus the Jets and Dolphins, then maybe Toronto can get a playoff team when they move there in the dark of night next year.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 8, 2008)

Weakest schedule? I'm not sure about that. They do play in the tough AFC East and have to play the Steelers, Colts and Chargers. That rating is based off last year and means nothing.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 8, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Weakest schedule? I'm not sure about that. They do play in the tough AFC East and have to play the Steelers, Colts and Chargers. That rating is based off last year and means nothing.



Tough AFC east. Tough? TOUGH? 

Jets 4-12
Dolphins 1-15
Bills 7-9

I don't deny the Steelers, Colts and Chargers are tough teams, but when you are have a division from last year with those records, and their alignment with the weakest NFC division (WEST), it just means on paper that it stands to chance the teams they play will still not be that much better. And if you can't define the new schedule toughness based on the teams' performances 8 months earlier, what can you base it on??


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Tough AFC east. Tough? TOUGH?
> 
> Jets 4-12
> Dolphins 1-15
> ...



The Bills are a good team. It'd be foolish to deny it. If the Jets can legitimately compete for the division as some expect, they have to be considered a good team as well. That's 3 good teams out of 4, and the Dolphins are now at least competent.

You can't base it off last year because so much is different. Coaches change, players change, mindsets change, just about everything. You can't really define it, but if you could, it would only be on speculation. That speculation is the best way to define it says that you really shouldn't define how tough a schedule is.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 8, 2008)

blah

brady out for the year

I have no faith in Matt Cassell.....where's Vinny SeetheBirdie these days?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 8, 2008)

"STAR" DATE 91508: POST GAME NEWS CONFERENCE NEXT MONDAY NIGHT IN DALLAS.

Terrell Owens. Speaking to the press...OH, WAIT.....


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Tough AFC east. Tough? TOUGH?
> 
> Jets 4-12
> Dolphins 1-15
> ...




I noticed you forgot to put the patriots on there, but that was just to emphasize you point. The bills won 7 games with a second string defense. The jets have a quarterback this year and the dolphins are not the worst team in the nfl anymore. The AFC east is a lot better then you think.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 8, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I noticed you forgot to put the patriots on there, but that was just to emphasize you point. The bills won 7 games with a second string defense. The jets have a quarterback this year and the dolphins are not the worst team in the nfl anymore. The AFC east is a lot better then you think.



I guess I define a tough division where the last place team is 8 - 8. There was one in the NFC and one in the AFC. The one in the NFC produced the SB Champion. So I am talking tough from top to bottom. 

Maybe they are better. I guess we'll see.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I guess I define a tough division where the last place team is 8 - 8. There was one in the NFC and one in the AFC. The one in the NFC produced the SB Champion. So I am talking tough from top to bottom.
> 
> Maybe they are better. I guess we'll see.



The dolphins can't be worse.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 8, 2008)

So I atteneded my first NFL game ever last night. I am a dire hard Bears fan and they were playing the Colts last night in the new Lucas Oil Stadium which BTW is very impressive. Being an Indianapolis resident I get a lot of flack for rooting for Da Bears. Last night was awesome. To see my team win 1. on the road 2. in my hometown
3. week 1 of the season 4. against the Colts who beat them in the Superbowl was amazing!!!! It was the best experience of my life. What would have made it even better would have been if I could have met my dream boat Brian Urlacher :wubu: Anywho, GO BEARS!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 8, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> So I atteneded my first NFL game ever last night. I am a dire hard Bears fan and they were playing the Colts last night in the new Lucas Oil Stadium which BTW is very impressive. Being an Indianapolis resident I get a lot of flack for rooting for Da Bears. Last night was awesome. To see my team win 1. on the road 2. in my hometown
> 3. week 1 of the season 4. against the Colts who beat them in the Superbowl was amazing!!!! It was the best experience of my life. What would have made it even better would have been if I could have met my dream boat Brian Urlacher :wubu: Anywho, GO BEARS!!!!



You never forget your first time, Indy! 

Sounds like a perfect alignment of the stars last night (sans Mr. Urlacher).

Looks like he is....well.....just look at the picture.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 8, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> So I atteneded my first NFL game ever last night. I am a dire hard Bears fan and they were playing the Colts last night in the new Lucas Oil Stadium which BTW is very impressive. Being an Indianapolis resident I get a lot of flack for rooting for Da Bears. Last night was awesome. To see my team win 1. on the road 2. in my hometown
> 3. week 1 of the season 4. against the Colts who beat them in the Superbowl was amazing!!!! It was the best experience of my life. What would have made it even better would have been if I could have met my dream boat Brian Urlacher :wubu: Anywho, GO BEARS!!!!



The only question is how drunk did you get tailgating.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 8, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> The only question is how drunk did you get tailgating.



Didn't drink a drop. Can't drink anymore b/c of the meds I take. Only Sprite and lemonade for me.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 8, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Didn't drink a drop. Can't drink anymore b/c of the meds I take. Only Sprite and lemonade for me.



that sucks, half the fun is drinking before the game


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 9, 2008)

........


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, so just have to say...HOW ABOUT THEM BRONCOS?!? WOO HOO!!! They beat the Raiders 41-14 last night. Jay Cutler threw for 328 yds and 2 touchdowns. That's the way to start the season!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Spanky (Sep 10, 2008)

How about showing love for your favorite team.

Who is your favorite player on your team this year?? You can even go as far as favorite offensive and defensive player. Explain why. 

Eagles:

Brian Westbrook, Offense: class act on and off the field, went to my college alma mater, great all-purpose back, major reason for their successes.

Brian Dawkins, Defense: All that a strong safety should be. hits hard, plays hard, wins and loses hard. Found great love and success in a city that eats its young for breakfast. HOF bound.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 10, 2008)

Da Bears! Gotta stay true to the home team!

Offense........ offense........ um, yeah. Next question!

Defense: I love our DL, and Hunter Hillenmeyer is growing on me. He's been the unsung hero of quite a few games.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 11, 2008)

The bills

Offense: Marshawn lynch, the offense goes as he goes.
Defense: Paul Posluszny, last years new england game where the bills were winning untill he got hurt is enough to show the importance to the team.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 11, 2008)

tampa bay buccaneers
offense i'm at a tie with warrick dunn great to see you back in tampa and earnest graham now what you know about that vern lol
defense probablly the best linebacker in the league derrick brooks noticed bush didn't get that touchdown till after brooks went out with an injury

but with poor quaterback play sadly it is gonna be a long year


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 14, 2008)

The bills are looking damn good this year. 2-0, playoffs here we come.

NE will not win the east this year.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> The bills are looking damn good this year. 2-0, playoffs here we come.
> 
> NE will not win the east this year.



2 down, 4 to go my friend


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 14, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> tampa bay buccaneers
> offense i'm at a tie with warrick dunn great to see you back in tampa and earnest graham now what you know about that vern lol
> defense probablly the best linebacker in the league derrick brooks noticed bush didn't get that touchdown till after brooks went out with an injury
> 
> but with poor quaterback play sadly it is gonna be a long year



Earnie Graham, representing Mariner High in Cape Coral Fl. Why he went to the Gators is beyond me, but its all gravy now!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 14, 2008)

oh yea baby what about those bucs


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 21, 2008)

well i had to come by and show love for my bucs today come on griese it is revenge time beat those bears


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> well i had to come by and show love for my bucs today come on griese it is revenge time beat those bears









There ya go. Don't say I never post stuff for ya!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 21, 2008)

my Week 3 prediction: the Rams will suck


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 21, 2008)

i apologize, i have to come here to verify ... i believe there may be something wrong with my television screen. there seems to be a score of 38 - 13, miami over new england that keeps popping up during my bengals/giants showdown (and what an awesome showdown it is). 

anyway, i just had to say .... 

well, nothing really ... i'm laughing too hard!!!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i apologize, i have to come here to verify ... i believe there may be something wrong with my television screen. there seems to be a score of 38 - 13, miami over new england that keeps popping up during my bengals/giants showdown (and what an awesome showdown it is).
> 
> anyway, i just had to say ....
> 
> well, nothing really ... i'm laughing too hard!!!



Yeah, I couldn't believe it either. Def didn't expect my boys to show and kick ass like that. Ronnie Brown hit em for 4 rushing and 1 throwing. Maybe this will jumpstart our season, but I doubt it. 

On a side note, I wish I was up in Bmore for the game today. Always a good time when your Browns come play the Ravens!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> There ya go. Don't say I never post stuff for ya!




thank you that was much appreciated how about those bucs with the overtime win over da bears lol 2-1 baby


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 21, 2008)

BILLS are 3-0, new england lost, and the bills are in control of the afc east. Take that you talking heads on espn.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i apologize, i have to come here to verify ... i believe there may be something wrong with my television screen. there seems to be a score of 38 - 13, miami over new england that keeps popping up during my bengals/giants showdown (and what an awesome showdown it is).
> 
> anyway, i just had to say ....
> 
> well, nothing really ... i'm laughing too hard!!!



The Cleveland Browns Professional Football Team is 0 - 3 and I feel fine. 

Waiting for December. Monday night. 

Just a reminder, that is all.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> There ya go. Don't say I never post stuff for ya!



*SHOSHIE!!! *

I am not sure you heard about the game, but.....

Honey, it was a hard fought game but the Steelers are currently the second best football team in their own state of Pennsylvania. 

Iggles - 15, Steelers - 6

Ben Rothlisberger called the Eagles front office this morning asking for his head back. The Eagles front defensive line took it off with his left arm and then beat him with his own right leg. 

The Steelers offensive line was not available for comment after the game. Hell, they weren't available for comment for most of the game. 

So when you are ready to come over to the Dark Side, we will welcome you with open arms. E-A-G-L-E-S. 

Lub,

Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> BILLS are 3-0, new england lost, and the bills are in control of the afc east. Take that you talking heads on espn.



Sprint! I'm rooting for you. I'd love to see the Bills stay ahead of Belicheat and the Cheatriots. 

They haven't faced stiff comp yet, so we'll see where it goes. So far, they have won the games they should, that alone is the sign of the good team.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Sprint! I'm rooting for you. I'd love to see the Bills stay ahead of Belicheat and the Cheatriots.
> 
> They haven't faced stiff comp yet, so we'll see where it goes. So far, they have won the games they should, that alone is the sign of the good team.



The belicheats have no chance to win anything till they go out and get a real backup quarterback to play for them.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 28, 2008)

oh yea what about those bucs baby but it's definetly time to bench griese if it wasn't for our d we would of got crushed oh yea tampa bay 30-21


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 28, 2008)

thank you cleveland browns for finally showing a sign of life thus far this season.

on a sidenote, please. brady quinn. please.

that is all.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 29, 2008)

oh almost forgot thank you redskins for shutting up the cowboys fans for atleast a week lol


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 29, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> oh almost forgot *thank you redskins* for shutting up the cowboys fans for atleast a week lol



A-MEN good sir.


On a side note... can the Packers please tell the offensive line to get their collective heads out of their asses?

Because seriously? Possible seperated shoulder? Come ON. I have been talking about A-Rod and his general, all around glass body...but apparently no one has paid attention to this, since there is NO ONE TO BACK HIM UP.

Matt Flynn? Please. One MORE reason NOT to have traded a man who had 6 touchdowns today.

The Packers have managed to turn themselves into the friggin METS, by having a "closer" so to speak (Billy...Wagner?) who is hurt and shit to back them up with.

I'm going to stop now, before I get REALLY angry...lol

And Hank...

THE BEARS????


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

There ya go Hank. Don't say I never post anything for ya! Gosh that sounds familiar.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> And Hank...
> 
> THE BEARS????





Efffity eff eff. 

I got a dinner bet on who will get knocked out of a start first, McNabb or Rodgers. 

This week it looks like a nail biter for my Packers buddy this week. 

I am hungry. I want meat. Steak. Com'on Aaron! Show us you're the fragile flower we all thought you were.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Sep 29, 2008)

bills are 4-0, Alabama beat the shit out of Georgia, what could be better.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 14, 2008)

*YOU ARE DAMN STRAIGHT I AM DUSTING THE THREAD OFF OF THIS MOTHERLOVING THREAD TO DECLARE MY INSANE STATE OF EUPHORIA AFTER WATCHING (AND DRINKING DURING) THAT FUCKING GAME. THAT NATIONALLY TELEVISED OH MY GOD THIS IS GOING TO BE MANSLAUGHTER HOW ARE THEY EVER GOING TO STAND UP TO THE UNDEFEATED SUPERBOWL CHAMPS POOR CLEVELAND GAME. POOR CLEVELAND BROWNS.

THE GIANTS. HAH. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

GO BROWNS.*

i love bernie kosar.

this post was over the top. i would apologize but i still can't comprehend really anything that has happened in the past 24 hours now... 

(sorry nancy)


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *YOU ARE DAMN STRAIGHT I AM DUSTING THE THREAD OFF OF THIS MOTHERLOVING THREAD TO DECLARE MY INSANE STATE OF EUPHORIA AFTER WATCHING (AND DRINKING DURING) THAT FUCKING GAME. THAT NATIONALLY TELEVISED OH MY GOD THIS IS GOING TO BE MANSLAUGHTER HOW ARE THEY EVER GOING TO STAND UP TO THE UNDEFEATED SUPERBOWL CHAMPS POOR CLEVELAND GAME. POOR CLEVELAND BROWNS.
> 
> THE GIANTS. HAH.
> 
> ...



R-O-F-L-M-A-O...-O-L


----------



## Spanky (Oct 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *YOU ARE DAMN STRAIGHT I AM DUSTING THE THREAD OFF OF THIS MOTHERLOVING THREAD TO DECLARE MY INSANE STATE OF EUPHORIA AFTER WATCHING (AND DRINKING DURING) THAT FUCKING GAME. THAT NATIONALLY TELEVISED OH MY GOD THIS IS GOING TO BE MANSLAUGHTER HOW ARE THEY EVER GOING TO STAND UP TO THE UNDEFEATED SUPERBOWL CHAMPS POOR CLEVELAND GAME. POOR CLEVELAND BROWNS.
> 
> THE GIANTS. HAH.
> 
> ...





I R SCARED. 

....really scared..... 


And I would like to take this moment to welcome the Cleveland Browns BACK to the NFL and a pickled posting Cold Comfort to the NFL thread. 



Kind hearted note to Coldy: December, babe. Don't ferget it. They're waiting for yer Brownies in South Philly.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 14, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> thank you cleveland browns for finally showing a sign of life thus far this season.
> 
> on a sidenote, please. brady quinn. please.
> 
> that is all.



Still want brady quin now?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> There ya go Hank. Don't say I never post anything for ya! Gosh that sounds familiar.




You're welcome Hank. I shall never post anything for you again.
I am taking my ball and going home now.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 14, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You're welcome Hank. I shall never post anything for you again.
> I am taking my ball and going home now.



Oh, boo hoo. You know I loves ya like a sista!! But that Steelers thing still has me stumped. Thanks, dear! :bow:

Just never grow up and be a Cowboys fan. Please. Can't luv ya anymore if ya do that!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 19, 2008)

Clearly the bills are winning the superbowl.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Oct 20, 2008)

tampa is looking untouchable could it be tampa with a home game super bowl


----------



## lovessbbw (Oct 20, 2008)

And Cincy still waits to get a professional team.


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, just pleging aligence to my team, who will not be mentioned... 

ok fine, they friging [email protected]#K


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 20, 2008)

_broshe_ said:


> Ok, just pleging aligence to my team, who will not be mentioned...
> 
> ok fine, they friging [email protected]#K



cheer up......Deltha O'Neal = Duane Starks, he'll be cut soon and we can move on with our lives


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 20, 2008)

It's been a while since I've peeked in on the NFL thread. I've missed it! 

Quick update on Eli and I. We are still engaged but it was iffy after three interceptions...We have agreed not to discuss it. However, Plaxico needs an attitude adjustment if he wants to be best man. 

Otherwise, the boys are looking rough around the edges but that's the Giants for ya. I don't care if it's messy as long as they get the job done, which is what they did this past weekend. I know no one is really thinking Big Blue will repeat but don't count the lads out yet. They do better with the odds stacked against them anyway. 

Spankalicious, one of my co-workers is an Eagles fan. I've been trying to talk her into a little wager but she's just no fun...well, that's an Eagles fan for ya.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> It's been a while since I've peeked in on the NFL thread. I've missed it!
> 
> Quick update on Eli and I. We are still engaged but it was iffy after three interceptions...We have agreed not to discuss it. However, Plaxico needs an attitude adjustment if he wants to be best man.
> 
> ...



Hey, my favorite Giants fan. <wow, I used "favorite" and "Giants" in the same sentence>.

The group sessions seem to be working. 

You and I may need to figger out a wager for the first game in Philly. 

I think you would look great in green. And I don't mean that sissy Jets green, but real he-man Iggles green. 

<off to think up wagers>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 20, 2008)

Spanky!!!

Don't get your hopes up, Spankster. I look horrible in green. Red, white, and blue are my best colors. On the other hand, I think you would look amazing with a "NY GIANTS RULE" tattoo right across your forehead.

OK, maybe not a tattoo...Sharpie markers work well.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky!!!
> 
> Don't get your hopes up, Spankster. I look horrible in green. Red, white, and blue are my best colors. On the other hand, I think you would look amazing with a "NY GIANTS RULE" tattoo right across your forehead.
> 
> OK, maybe not a tattoo...Sharpie markers work well.



Long time, long time. Hope you are well. 


Some things aren't right in the NFL. 

1. Buffalo in anything but LAST place?? 
2. Brett Favre is a Jet?? 
3. Eli is actually BETTER than Peyton?

4. Tampa Bay looks like a contender? AGAIN?
5. The NFC South is better than the NFC East?
6. T.O. hasn't blown up his team yet?? Ooops. Wait, already happened.

7. Belichik is 2 - 4 and hasn't re-instituted a "video study group" for his team to prepare for the next team?

8. The Giants lost to Cleveland?
9. CLEVELAND??

10. I mean, really, Cleveland??? 

11. The Dallas Cowboys aren't in first? Or second?? Third maybe? Anyone?

12. The Green Bay Packers. I mean really. 


I hope you and Eli can patch it up.


----------



## Crystal (Oct 20, 2008)

Can I just say "Woot" for the Titans?

...<_<

>_>

Woot!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Long time, long time. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> Some things aren't right in the NFL.
> ...



SERIOUSLY spanksters, do we have to be 8, 9 *AND* 10?!?!?!

BRING ON THE EAGLES, YOU JERK.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> SERIOUSLY spanksters, do we have to be 8, 9 *AND* 10?!?!?!
> 
> BRING ON THE EAGLES, YOU JERK.



I do know how to bait a hook, dear......

I am hoping the Brownies win a few more. Waaaay too little SMACK coming from the Ohio area. 

Being that I am not a big college FB fan, but still root for the home state, I hope you have fun with Joe Pa and Penn State this weekend. None of those low plunging numbers and leather. Joe is 82 now. You'll kill him.


Well, maybe he'd die a happy man......but don't do it. We need him 'til the end of the year.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Long time, long time. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> Some things aren't right in the NFL.
> ...



Buffalo hasn't been in last place in years. You seem to forgot the dolphins and jets blow even more.

Lets see, the cowboys suck. The giants gave the browns a bit of hope. Brett favre is overrated. Belichik is a cheater. To isn't the reason dallas blows. Tampa looked good last year, no suprise. Who cares about the nfc anyways, the bills are winning the superbowl.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Oct 20, 2008)

tampa bay at raymond james nobody is beating us this is our year go bucs go rays and gooooooo gators


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 20, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Buffalo hasn't been in last place in years. You seem to forgot the dolphins and jets blow even more.
> 
> Lets see, the cowboys suck. The giants gave the browns a bit of hope. Brett favre is overrated. Belichik is a cheater. To isn't the reason dallas blows. Tampa looked good last year, no suprise. Who cares about the nfc anyways, the bills are winning the superbowl.



You are an angry, angry football fan Sprinty.

This thread is supposed to be FUCKING FUN, GOD DAMN IT!!!!!

Yes. Your Bills are great this season. You can stop eating the bitter pie for now and smile once in a while. Make jokes. Laugh. ie, Not take things so seriously, huh?

I mean really. You can't have a serious discussion when Cleveland and the Eagles are mentioned together anyway.

We ALL KNOW who is going to win.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I mean really. You can't have a serious discussion when Cleveland and the Eagles are mentioned together anyway.
> 
> We ALL KNOW who is going to win.




Ok, I'll snap at that bait. Don't compare Brownies and Eagles EVER. I mean we have lost TWO whole Superbowls. How many have the Brownies lost? Hmmmm? 

The 'Sconies are having a tough football year. I mean I saw people weeping in Hayward last weekend while Iowa was offering a "Penn State"- like smackdown on the Badgers. 

How's that Rodgers thing workin' out for ya? 

ps/I like your pic in the av. Vera nice.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ok, I'll snap at that bait. Don't compare Brownies and Eagles EVER. I mean we have lost TWO whole Superbowls. How many have the Brownies lost? Hmmmm?
> 
> The 'Sconies are having a tough football year. I mean I saw people weeping in Hayward last weekend while Iowa was offering a "Penn State"- like smackdown on the Badgers.
> 
> ...



I'm just rolling my eyes at your eagles commentary.
Oh please. I don't give a fuck about College ball, so the Badgers can kiss my ass.

And Rodgers is working out just fine thank you. Ask Peyton Manning...lol. I'm sure he'll tell you all about it.


And thank YOU for the compliment


----------



## runnerman (Oct 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> SERIOUSLY spanksters, do we have to be 8, 9 *AND* 10?!?!?!
> 
> BRING ON THE EAGLES, YOU JERK.




Hey, watch out Eagles. The Browns are not as bad as you think. They almost beat the Redskins. Almost.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 21, 2008)

Fer Brownies fans. The difference for this game is yer "goin back to Philly".

Good effin' luck, Cleve-lump. 



Goin' Back to Philly


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Oct 21, 2008)

it's all about the bucs... next victim the cowboys we have one destination and that is raymond james in february


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 21, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> You are an angry, angry football fan Sprinty.
> 
> This thread is supposed to be FUCKING FUN, GOD DAMN IT!!!!!
> 
> ...



The bills are going to finsih off 0-10 and miss the playoffs.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Fer Brownies fans. The difference for this game is yer "goin back to Philly".
> 
> Good effin' luck, Cleve-lump.
> 
> ...



They are going to drunk at paddy's pub, show up still drunk for the game and win.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 21, 2008)

I just wish to comment that seeing this thread sit right below the "Feeling so Low" thread seems appropriate for me.

Bears have the worst 4-3 record in the NFL... Too many problems. LoL but I guess if they're winning...


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> How many have the Brownies lost? Hmmmm?



the correct answer to this question is none, spanky. the browns have not lost even ONE superbowl.

thus, we are less loser-ish than the eagles. 

HUZZAH.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Fer Brownies fans. The difference for this game is yer "goin back to Philly".
> 
> Good effin' luck, Cleve-lump.
> 
> ...



spanksters, listen closely here.

are you listening?

do not EVAR combine my favorite show on television with an insult toward the football team whose colors i bleed. do not everrrr.

un-freaking-believeable, you are.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I hope you and Eli can patch it up.



Like I said...the wedding is still on. I'll send you an invite. Be prepared to wear Giants colors. 

:happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> un-freaking-believeable, you are.



You know what's un-freaking-believeable, dontcha?!?!?!? Cleveland beating the Giants. What the?!?!?! Hell froze that day. Angels cried. The planet reversed on its axis. Pigs flew. NancyGirl74 almost broke up with Eli. It was a bad, bad day.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 21, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You know what's un-freaking-believeable, dontcha?!?!?!? Cleveland beating the Giants. What the?!?!?! Hell froze that day. Angels cried. The planet reversed on its axis. Pigs flew. NancyGirl74 almost broke up with Eli. It was a bad, bad day.



it is SO STRANGE how one's geographic location can completely re-evaluate that entire statement.

i could've sworn in cleveland, ohio, that was a glorious, GLORIOUS DAY. 

... i won't negate the whole pigs flew thing though. it was all pretty remarkable.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> it is SO STRANGE how one's geographic location can completely re-evaluate that entire statement.
> 
> i could've sworn in cleveland, ohio, that was a glorious, GLORIOUS DAY.
> 
> ... i won't negate the whole pigs flew thing though. it was all pretty remarkable.



I might could forgive your team beating my Giants...but I'm having a hard time getting over you not coming to Jersey Bash. 

You too, Bellzie

I will just have to carry on some how.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 21, 2008)

it's become sort of fun in a twisted way to watch the raiders attempt to embarrass themselves further every week. though now i think we've hit the bottom and can only sort of skip along sideways. at least we're in the most laughable division in football. divisional title here we come!


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 21, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I might could forgive your team beating my Giants...but I'm having a hard time getting over you not coming to Jersey Bash.
> 
> You too, Bellzie
> 
> I will just have to carry on some how.



nancy... i'm still trying to get over how upset i am that i couldn't come! the dirty jerz will always have a place in my heart! 

... and you know, i am entirely honored that a feisty football fan such as yourself has actually come thisclose to forgiving a team for beating their own. thank you, nancy. :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahem, uh ladies? 

This exchange above is like....

-crying in baseball
-hugging in the penalty box
-kissing before the start of a basketball game

You twooz iz like Chip and Dale. "No you. No after you. No I insist, you must go first." 

Now please, proceed with the smackdown. But not on me. Please not on me. 


Oh, and CC? THAT show is my favorite, too. Thus the song. And I can tell you that every last damn scene is shot in town. Even the real trashy ones. The garbage-y, stinky, old pissy on a wall scenes? Yep, Philly. The power of the dark side. 

They have cheesesteaks on the dark side. 

Really, 9th and Christian. Check it out.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 22, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> it's become sort of fun in a twisted way to watch the raiders attempt to embarrass themselves further every week. though now i think we've hit the bottom and can only sort of skip along sideways. at least we're in the most laughable division in football. divisional title here we come!



You would think that some lovely Raiders fans would have figured out by now how to off Al Davis. 

I mean Al "fraking stinking" Davis. Fish rot from the head.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You would think that some lovely Raiders fans would have figured out by now how to off Al Davis.
> 
> I mean Al "fraking stinking" Davis. Fish rot from the head.



oh trust me. the man belongs in a resting home. he's lost his ability to do anything except leer.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ahem, uh ladies?
> 
> This exchange above is like....
> 
> ...



*Spankster.*

Leave my girls alone, or I will curse your team. Also, Cheesesteaks are gross. 

*Nancy, *I am very sorry I couldn't make it to Jersey... It was too close to Labor Day to make it work. You'll just have to pop my Coldstone cherry next time 

*Jenka,* I was going to answer Spank's Super Bowl loss question myself, with the same answer... but I thought I'd let you have the glory.

*Doomy,* Oakland sucks...yes...but you did beat Big Mouth Bretty and his J-E-T-S...lol.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *Spankster.*
> 
> Leave my girls alone, or I will curse your team. Also, Cheesesteaks are gross.
> 
> ...




If you tell me you don't like Old Milwaukee too, I will have to alert the Wisconsin authorities to send you back to West Virginia or Mississippi or wherever the hell you lived and grew up loving Bretty-pie. 

Remember him?? #4. "Mr. I called the Detroit Lions to give up at my own free will all of my Packers secrets"

Messy stuff.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> If you tell me you don't like Old Milwaukee too, I will have to alert the Wisconsin authorities to send you back to West Virginia or Mississippi or wherever the hell you lived and grew up loving Bretty-pie.
> 
> Remember him?? #4. "Mr. I called the Detroit Lions to give up at my own free will all of my Packers secrets"
> 
> Messy stuff.



I don't drink beer.

Also, yes. Messy, Messy stuff. However, it's not illegal... and honestly, with the way he was treated by the Packers front office...lol I don't blame him.

And he told the LIONS for fucks sake. They're 0-6. Obviously he knew that telling them wasn't going to help...if you can't win when someone gives you the other team's plays, you don't deserve to be a team.

Whatever. I don't care. My sense of ridiculous lets me see the humor and stupidity in this, but my out of control, blind love for him will be strong forever...lol. 

No comments from the rest of the peanut gallery either.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I don't drink beer.
> 
> Also, yes. Messy, Messy stuff. However, it's not illegal... and honestly, with the way he was treated by the Packers front office...lol I don't blame him.
> 
> ...



Number 4 already has at least 2 more losses penciled in for the year. both of them to the superbowl champion bills.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 22, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Number 4 already has at least 2 more losses penciled in for the year. both of them to the superbowl champion bills.



I can always count on you for a laugh, Sprinty. 


Actually, I don't doubt you, but feel an uncontrollable urge to give you shit lol


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 22, 2008)

go for it


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2008)

This week's observations. 

1. The New York Football Giants really do have a team. I fear them. 

2. Brownies are 3 - 4? OMG, maybe we will have a game in December.

3. Super Bowl Champs DO NOT lose to the Miami Dolphins. Evah. 

4. Packers have broken into the Top 10 in the BCS rankings. 

5. Are the Titans for real?? 

6. Ph-or this week, Ph-uck Ph-ootball, it looks like the Ph-illies in Ph-ive. 

Wow, I was 12 when they won their first WS championship.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Oct 27, 2008)

Spanky said:


> This week's observations.
> 
> 1. The New York Football Giants really do have a team. I fear them.
> 
> ...



Shh, no one saw the worst announced/brodcasted game in years. CBS really needs to get its act together.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Oct 27, 2008)

Can somebody tell me how my bucs lost to a cowboys team lead by our former quaterback brad johnson freaking brad johnson............oh yea go rays we still believe


----------



## Spanky (Oct 27, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> oh yea go rays we still believe



The Rays are babies. Young'ens. IF (and I say IF) the Phillies can close this sucker out, they will be averaging a WS every 5000 losses or 1 WS every 62 or so years in their 125 year history. 

Pain. 

I just wish my grandfather had lived long enough to see this. Up until the week he died (2003) he would always talk Phillies. In 95 years he got 1 WS to enjoy. I might be lucky enough to get to see a second. I was twelve watching the winning game in 1980 on my 12" B/W TV set in my room. Tugger jumped up with the last out. Won't forget that. 

History. More pain and the Rays will get theirs. Hey, any Phillies fan never rules out the Phillies choking on the last three games. The Rays are a great team of young players. Wow!


BACK TO FOOTBALL! (Tomorrow if the Phillies win).


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah, yeah... the Packers lost in an extremely close game to an undefeated team...


But whose score was 26-17????

BOO-YA!!!


Love ya Sprinty


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 2, 2008)

Man...I almost feel sorry for the Cowboys. 


ALMOST


Bring on the Eagles!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 2, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> yeah, yeah... the Packers lost in an extremely close game to an undefeated team...
> 
> 
> But whose score was 26-17????
> ...



I will take it like a man, and blame it on the refs.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 3, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Man...I almost feel sorry for the Cowboys.
> 
> 
> ALMOST
> ...



It is tough loving the Gaints whoop ass this week. Then inviting then to South Philly for some ass kicking. 

Actually, the Giants are damn good. Best in the NFC at least right now. The Eagles will show whether they are for real or not. 

Bring.....it......on!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> yeah, yeah... the Packers lost in an extremely close game to an undefeated team...
> 
> 
> But whose score was 26-17????
> ...





MORE excuses?? 

Wow, imagine how good the Packers would be WITH Favre. I mean they might be 5 - 3 right now.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 3, 2008)

Spanky said:


> MORE excuses??
> 
> Wow, imagine how good the Packers would be WITH Favre. I mean they might be 5 - 3 right now.



I wasn't making excuses Hank... I was STATING A FACT.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I wasn't making excuses Hank... I was STATING A FACT.



Touchy. 

Damn 'Sconies are so thin skinned after a close overtime loss. Hmmmmmm. Reminds me of 4th and 26 so many years ago. I couldn't even joke with the Cheeseheads about that until......well.........uh....

oops, forget I even brought that up. 
































Uh, and sorry about the pic. I hit <send> before I could remove it. :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd like to quote this for emphasis:



Spanky said:


> Actually, the Giants are damn good. Best in the NFC at least right now.



and...



Spanky said:


> Bring.....it......on!



Oh, it's already been broughtin'!!! 

PS...Stop picking on Bellzie! This is a healing year for Green Bay. Just wait, next season it'll be 'Brett who?' (Look at me sticking up for another team. Bonus niceness points for me!)


----------



## Spanky (Nov 4, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh, it's already been broughtin'!!!



Broughtin >THIS< my little pugnacious Midgets fan. They lost to the BROWNIES. And it wasn't just a loss. It was an old school butt rompin ass whoopin good time down there on the lake. 35 - 14. To the Brownies. The Brownies. 

Image what is in store for them in South Philly. 

I mean 35 - 14 ? Really?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you ready, Spanky? Got your Eagles cap and t-shirt on? Got your football munchies? Got your favorite football watching spot on the couch? Good....

Now, do you have your tissues for when you are weeping in misery? Do you have your Tums to fight off the indigestion from the stress? Do you have your favorite stuffed animal for comfort?

No? Well, you better get them, my Eagles loving friend, because you are going to need them..._big time_. 

The GIANTS are about educate your little hatchlings on what it is like to fly with the big boys in the NFL.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you ready, Spanky? Got your Eagles cap and t-shirt on? Got your football munchies? Got your favorite football watching spot on the couch? Good....
> 
> Now, do you have your tissues for when you are weeping in misery? Do you have your Tums to fight off the indigestion from the stress? Do you have your favorite stuffed animal for comfort?
> 
> ...




Oooooooh.. Look out...DEM'S FIGHTIN' WERDZ!!!!!!FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


On a side note...Excellent sass in your post Nancy. That definitely ranks with the best. Rep forthcoming


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 9, 2008)

Welp.....1 down 2 to go.

Buffallo....check

Jets are next, this thursday they're goin down.

and if the Giants are lucky enough to win the conference, they'll be last in the Superbowl.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> On a side note...Excellent sass in your post Nancy. That definitely ranks with the best. Rep forthcoming



Thanks, Bellz! I'm quite pleased with it myself. Usually my idea of trash talk consists of, "Oh yeah? Well, your team is gonna...umm...LOSE!" This time around Spanky and his Eagles brought out the sass in me.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> and if the Giants are lucky enough to win the conference, they'll be last in the Superbowl.




And just who is your team again? I can't seem to recall. Must not be noteworthy....


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is crying in shame over the bills performence.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 9, 2008)

*Crickets Crickets Crickets*


Um...Did the GIANTS just beat the Eagles?????

:kiss2:Talk your way out of THAT, Spanks...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 10, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *Crickets Crickets Crickets*
> 
> 
> Um...Did the GIANTS just beat the Eagles?????
> ...





Uh, the freaking Vi-queens?? 


Let's see, Favre wins 47 - 3 and the Pack loses, get trounced, killed, ground up and spit out....28 - 27. 

At least our game was close.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 10, 2008)

I are a-fraid and a-scared when Nancy gets 'hold of me. 

<gulp>


If you would clip Eli's damn TOENAILS after a "doin" maybe he would have been over the line. What a freakin jip! 

Round two is up in Jersey in a few weeks. It was close. Iggles can take them Midgets. Uh and McNabb never got touched. Some pass rush. 


Crap. 


<Actually, I had to work on hanging a door in the bathroom, mortising hinges, etc etc.> 

I got to watch the important calls like the hair of his crappy-assed foot not over the scrimmage line and third and two and not getting a first down in TWO TRIES.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I are a-fraid and a-scared when Nancy gets 'hold of me.
> 
> <gulp>
> 
> ...



my, oh my ... if he cries like this over losing to the *giants *...

i cannot wait to see the reaction when the *browns* (the browns, the BROWNS -- since there seems to be a rule of three there ) strip him of all remaining dignity, however small all that remains may be ...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> my, oh my ... if he cries like this over losing to the *giants *...
> 
> i cannot wait to see the reaction when the *browns* (the browns, the BROWNS -- since there seems to be a rule of three there ) strip him of all remaining dignity, however small all that remains may be ...



And where were YOU last Thursday evening, honey bunch?? Didn't even check in and say, "HI! The Brownies are 3 - 6." 


Yer not so bad. Nancy is really aggressive. I mean Eli gets a real leather whippin' when he loses or throws more than 2 INTs in a game or goes home to his wife.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I are a-fraid and a-scared when Nancy gets 'hold of me.
> 
> <gulp>



As well you should be, Spankalicious. 




Spanky said:


> If you would clip Eli's damn TOENAILS after a "doin" maybe he would have been over the line. What a freakin jip!



LOL @ toenails! The funny thing is, I thought that challenge was a total waste at the time. Coughlin either has godlike powers of sight or the Giants eye-in-the-sky watches their games with a ruler and a magnifier. 

LMAO @ "doin"......Jealous?



Spanky said:


> Round two is up in Jersey in a few weeks. It was close. Iggles can take them Midgets. Uh and McNabb never got touched. Some pass rush.
> 
> 
> Crap.



It was close...close but no cigar for the Hatchlings. Heh!

And just what the hell was up with no sacks?!?!? I was looking for blood and the boys let me down. Next time I want to see McNibblet's ass planted!




Spanky said:


> Yer not so bad. Nancy is really aggressive.



You know you like it. :batting:


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> And where were YOU last Thursday evening, honey bunch?? Didn't even check in and say, "HI! The Brownies are 3 - 6."
> 
> 
> Yer not so bad. Nancy is really aggressive. I mean Eli gets a real leather whippin' when he loses or throws more than 2 INTs in a game or goes home to his wife.



yeah, we suck, blah blah blah the usual. at least now i have a chance of scoring decent tickets to games now as opposed to last year about this time.

and, of course ... i'd just like to remind everyone that that number one, on the right side of the giants record, is courtesy of us. 

chew on that, spanksters.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> and, of course ... i'd just like to remind everyone that that number one, on the right side of the giants record, is courtesy of us.
> 
> chew on that, spanksters.




I am suddenly liking the Brownies...........:wubu:


<looks at watch>

Whew! That's over. On to December 15th. But another match with the Midgets before that. 

Prediction. Mark 11.10.08, 10:46PM. Brownies 6, Iggles 35. 

Care to make a counter offer?


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> yeah, we suck, blah blah blah the usual. at least now i have a chance of scoring decent tickets to games now as opposed to last year about this time.
> 
> and, of course ... i'd just like to remind everyone that that number one, on the right side of the giants record, is courtesy of us.
> 
> chew on that, spanksters.



You know you get another loss monday at the hands of the bills in the ralph, damn i wish i had tickets.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 12, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> You know you get another loss monday at the hands of the bills in the ralph, damn i wish i had tickets.



When the Bills and the Browns play, in the history of their two teams, when added all up together, they have been to FOUR Superbowls. 

I bet coldy wasn't aware of that amazing fact!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> When the Bills and the Browns play, in the history of their two teams, when added all up together, they have been to FOUR Superbowls.
> 
> I bet coldy wasn't aware of that amazing fact!



she probably actually thought they all belonged to the browns, but that is clearly wrong.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 12, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> she probably actually thought they all belonged to the browns, but that is clearly wrong.



Thus her reason for stating that the Brownies are "Less Loserish".


----------



## Spanky (Nov 13, 2008)

What I've been thinking all week.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 13, 2008)

That's not fair!!! I refuse to feel bad for the Eagles or their fans! Refuse! Refuse! Refuse!



*mutters: Stupid sad little American Icon...poor thing...*

Darn it, Spanky!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> What I've been thinking all week.



I can't feel bad for anyone untill the bills have won a superbowl, so you are all probably out of luck forever.


----------



## nygiants11 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think my screen name says it all.............the GIANTS are #1 and will defend their championship status after winning it again this year baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 13, 2008)

nygiants11 said:


> I think my screen name says it all.............the GIANTS are #1 and will defend their championship status after winning it again this year baby!!!!!!!!!!!!




Who are you and how do you feel about short engagements?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 13, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Who are you and how do you feel about short engagements?



Oh, Nancy. That is just me under a different handle joking with you. Under every loyal Giant fan is a Eagle fan playing a joke. Or IS IT??


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just remember what I said it's all about the buccs I know we are 6-3 but the way we came back in kc plus williams being added back to the roster watch out a tampa bay home game superbowl is very possible


----------



## Spanky (Nov 15, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Just remember what I said it's all about the buccs I know we are 6-3 but the way we came back in kc plus williams being added back to the roster watch out a tampa bay home game superbowl is very possible



If you keep AP under 200 yards, you have the win this week. If not?? Seeeyaaaa!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> If you keep AP under 200 yards, you have the win this week. If not?? Seeeyaaaa!



Well I think the bye week helped us out a lot I mean the defense which has been banged up got some much needed rest because if you saw the kansas city game they ran at us like nothing so there is a good chance we can do that


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 15, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> she probably actually thought they all belonged to the browns, but that is clearly wrong.





Spanky said:


> Thus her reason for stating that the Brownies are "Less Loserish".



this is just a direct insult to my intelligence. 

clevelanders know first thing, out of the WOMB, that we haven't been to a "superbowl" yet. 

c'mon. seriously.

anyway i'd ramble on more about how unfortunate we are, but still ultimately less loser-ish than the eagles ... but it's early, my head is pounding ... and it's actually before 10am so i'm crawling out to my car in my pajamas and gold robe and picking up some mcdonalds breakfast. PANCAKES AND SAUSAGE YA HEARRRRD. 

*spanky*, if i waste my 1000th post directed towards you in any way whatsoever, i might have to shed a tear of sorrow and disappointment.

just saying.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 15, 2008)

it's certainly been an psychotically absurd ride for this Raiders fan. so much for the future of the franchise .. or any other thing we've done in the last 5 years. i mean, i'm already used to this pain and suffering but the light at the end of tunnel is being blotted out by our zombified owner being fed small children during halftime .. and the greatest part is we're almost never QUITE horrid enough to get the first overall pick. just still really shitty so we get like, pick 2-7. (aside of course from JaMarcus "i can throw hard but couldn't hit the ground if i fell out of a Cessna" Russell) .. WHEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 16, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> this is just a direct insult to my intelligence.
> 
> clevelanders know first thing, out of the WOMB, that we haven't been to a "superbowl" yet.
> 
> ...




Don't worry you will waste it yelling at me about how the browns shouldn't have gotten blown out by bills monday night.


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 16, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> it's certainly been an psychotically absurd ride for this Raiders fan. so much for the future of the franchise .. or any other thing we've done in the last 5 years. i mean, i'm already used to this pain and suffering but the light at the end of tunnel is being blotted out by our zombified owner being fed small children during halftime .. and the greatest part is we're almost never QUITE horrid enough to get the first overall pick. just still really shitty so we get like, pick 2-7. (aside of course from JaMarcus "i can throw hard but couldn't hit the ground if i fell out of a Cessna" Russell) .. WHEEEEEEEE!!



jamarcus is the least of the raiders worries, any young quarterback in oakland will fail, no matter how good they are. The front office and dysfunctional locker room environment defeats the team before they even take the field.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea my buccs win again hold peterson under 100 yards I should be on cloud nine right now but I'm not and the reason being is earnest graham going out in the first quarter with either an ankle or foot injury which led to our red zone offense struggiling well hopefully everything will be alright because as he goes the bucs go so it seems


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 16, 2008)

A tie????? Spanky, explanation please. Even McNabb looked like he was chuckling over the strange turn of events. 


PS: Giants won....again!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 16, 2008)

The best monday night game of the year is tomorrow, y'all better be watching.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 16, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> A tie????? Spanky, explanation please. Even McNabb looked like he was chuckling over the strange turn of events.
> 
> 
> PS: Giants won....again!



lol... I was thinking the SAME DAMN THING.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 16, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol... I was thinking the SAME DAMN THING.



Okay. OKAY! 

I get it. 

The Eagles are in last place in the NFC East. 

Over yonder in the NFL 1AA league, otherwise known as the NFC North we have:

Chicago 5-5
Minnesota 5-5
Greenie Weenies 5-5
Lions 0-whatever

The Eagles at a SCORCHING 5-4-1 would be in the following position:

EAGLES 5-4-1
Chicago 5-5
Minnesota 5-5
Greenie Weenies 5-5
Lions 0-whatever

I mean get a REAL DIVISON. 

Oh, and on another note:































BRETTY AND THE JETS ARE 7-3.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> A tie????? Spanky, explanation please. Even McNabb looked like he was chuckling over the strange turn of events.
> 
> 
> PS: Giants won....again!





Being quoted next to Dumbledore, Emily Dickinson and Dr. Seuss, I ......I just can't be mad or smart-assed.  

A TIE.

*tie:* noun; pron. ti; _definition_: a long thin clothing accessory made of silk or silk-like material designed to be worn around the neck along with a collared shirt and jacket or suit; _alternate: _a long thin clothes accessory made of silk or silk-like material designed to be worn around the neck and the dangling end, when attached to a strong structural support serves nicely for hanging yourself after your team pulls a FREAKING NFL DRAW.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Okay. OKAY!
> 
> I get it.
> 
> ...



Spanks, 

How the hell am I getting the brunt of your jealousy? Just because you're in a conference with the Giants, who CLEARLY dominated you, DOESN'T mean you have to get snippy...lol

and waaaaaaaait a minute...

this was a *1-8 team!!!*granted, this means that the Packers will now lose to the Lions at the end of the season, but well...Karma, it was worth it.

Good for Bretty. Him having a successful season not only shoves it in Ted Thompson's face, but also gets us a higher draft pick...lol.

And as far as the NFC North... well...ok. But shit... today, Da Bears looked like Da Lions...lol. Honestly? A-Rod did a hell of a lot better than Bretty would have done 


You be careful Spanks. Sprinty likes me now (well, at least part of me...lol...thank you belly hang thread)...I may have to stop being mean to him and really start being mean to you. 

Granted, this may only apply until tomorrow night when I may have to spring to my Jenka's side.

:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Spanks,
> 
> How the hell am I getting the brunt of your jealousy? Just because you're in a conference with the Giants, who CLEARLY dominated you, DOESN'T mean you have to get snippy...lol
> 
> ...





I am TRYING REAL HARD to make up a post to MAKE *coldy* pop her 1000th post cherry. 

........and if you think I am going to get jealous cause you are warmin' up to a fan of a 4-TIME Super Bowl loser, you....have....got....another....thing....coming. I'll take my two SB losses and pitch my tent somewheres else (hmpff!!) 

The question is what to do if the Eagles and Brownies TIE in December?? Jen probably won't take pics in ANYTHING I picked out!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

Double post (I'm a bit excited)


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am TRYING REAL HARD to make up a post to MAKE *coldy* pop her 1000th post cherry.
> 
> ........and if you think I am going to get jealous cause you are warmin' up to a fan of a 4-TIME Super Bowl loser, you....have....got....another....thing....coming. I'll take my two SB losses and pitch my tent somewheres else (hmpff!!)
> 
> The question is what to do if the Eagles and Brownies TIE in December?? Jen probably won't take pics in ANYTHING I picked out!



All right now Double Post...

No one wants to know about tent pitching...in WHATEVER Jen takes pics in


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> this is just a direct insult to my intelligence.
> 
> clevelanders know first thing, out of the WOMB, that we haven't been to a "superbowl" yet.
> 
> ...





Since we are getting to the 10th anniversary of the new and less loser-ish Cleveland Browns, here is a re-listing of their NUMBER ONE draft pick in 1999. It shows the top 20 draft picks. 


1 Cleveland Browns *Tim Couch * Quarterback
2 Philadelphia Eagles *Donovan McNabb* Quarterback
3 Cincinnati Bengals Akili Smith Quarterback
4 Indianapolis Colts Edgerrin James Running Back
5 New Orleans Saints	Ricky Williams Running Back
6 St. Louis Rams Torry Holt Wide Receiver
7 Washington Redskins Champ Bailey Cornerback
8 Arizona Cardinals David Boston Wide Receiver 
9 Detroit Lions Chris Claiborne Linebacker
10 Baltimore Ravens Chris McAlister Defensive Back
11 Minnesota Vikings Daunte Culpepper Quarterback
12 Chicago Bears Cade McNown Quarterback
13 Pittsburgh Steelers Troy Edwards Wide Receiver
14 Kansas City Chiefs John Tait Tackle
15 Tampa Bay Buccaneers Anthony McFarland Defensive Tackle
16 Tennessee Titans Jevon Kearse Defensive End
17 New England Patriots Damien Woody Center
18 Oakland Raiders Matt Stinchcomb Tackle
19 New York Giants Luke Petitgout Tackle
20 Dallas Cowboys Ebenezer Ekuban Defensive End


Helluva pick. You should have picked one down. I mean with McNabb, if we can TIE the Bengals, just IMAGINE what we can do against the Brownies. 

I R scareds nows.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> No one wants to know about *tent pitching*...in WHATEVER Jen takes pics in



Okay, your Delta pledge name is "GEF Jr".


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Since we are getting to the 10th anniversary of the new and less loser-ish Cleveland Browns, here is a re-listing of their NUMBER ONE draft pick in 1999. It shows the top 20 draft picks.
> 
> 
> 1 Cleveland Browns *Tim Couch * Quarterback
> ...





Funny how the Bengals drafted a quarterback that year too.  Granted...it's not the same one...but since your relatively good one () can't out throw their shitty one (McNabb's yardage today is negated by the interceptions, yo...)...I'd say it doesn't really matter who has kept their job...lol


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Okay, your Delta pledge name is "GEF Jr".



lol Why do I feel like this is the second Delta pledge name I've gotten from you? Serious Deja vu.

And I rather thought the same thing myself.lol


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Spanks,
> 
> How the hell am I getting the brunt of your jealousy? Just because you're in a conference with the Giants, who CLEARLY dominated you, DOESN'T mean you have to get snippy...lol
> 
> ...



thanks, i hope you enjoy the bills victory tomorrow night.

any one whose teams ties a game deserves to be mocked and stop bitching because you are not in crappy division. Next year, that division could be the best and you could be in the crapiest one.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> thanks, i hope you enjoy the bills victory tomorrow night.
> 
> any one whose teams ties a game deserves to be mocked and stop bitching because you are not in crappy division. Next year, that division could be the best and you could be in the crapiest one.



w00t!

:batting:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Funny how the Bengals drafted a quarterback that year too.  Granted...it's not the same one...but since your relatively good one () can't out throw their shitty one (McNabb's yardage today is negated by the interceptions, yo...)...I'd say it doesn't really matter who has kept their job...lol





WHAAAAAAT??? 

No smart-assed comment as to WHY we were sandwiched between the best of OHIO?? 

Two words.......Ray Rhodes. 

We finally sent him away......faaaaaaaar away. 

To Green Bay. 

<giggle>


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am TRYING REAL HARD to make up a post to MAKE *coldy* pop her 1000th post cherry.
> 
> ........and if you think I am going to get jealous cause you are warmin' up to a fan of a 4-TIME Super Bowl loser, you....have....got....another....thing....coming. I'll take my two SB losses and pitch my tent somewheres else (hmpff!!)
> 
> The question is what to do if the Eagles and Brownies TIE in December?? Jen probably won't take pics in ANYTHING I picked out!



She has a wear a bills jersey if that happens.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> w00t!
> 
> :batting:





I see you two are ganging up.....


It's like one against....well.....one-and-a-half. Maybe one-and-three-quarters on a good day. 



......and as long as you have the Detroit Lions in your division, the strength of that division will always be anchored down. Sorry. EPIC FAIL.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I see you two are ganging up.....
> 
> 
> It's like one against....well.....one-and-a-half. Maybe one-and-three-quarters on a good day.
> ...



Maybe you should learn not to tie games.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> WHAAAAAAT???
> 
> No smart-assed comment as to WHY we were sandwiched between the best of OHIO??
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> I see you two are ganging up.....
> 
> 
> It's like one against....well.....one-and-a-half. Maybe one-and-three-quarters on a good day.
> ...



Oh. My. How you hurt me. Worry not. I still like you.
View attachment Flip off 1.jpg


Look. I shall blow you a kiss.
View attachment Flip off 2.jpg


Or not.
View attachment Flip off 3.jpg




:wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL'ing, I am. Rolling and LOL'ing. 


Very cute and very funny. 






I really thought that last one was going to be you blowing a kiss.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oh. My. How you hurt me. Worry not. I still like you.
> View attachment 53728
> 
> 
> ...



f'ing awesome


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> LOL'ing, I am. Rolling and LOL'ing.
> 
> 
> Very cute and very funny.
> ...



It was pretty inspired if I do say so myself. Don't worry Spanks...I was blowing you a kiss in my head...it just didn't come out that way on film  

*edit* FILM? What the fuck, am I 12?


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> It was pretty inspired if I do say so myself. Don't worry Spanks...I was blowing you a kiss in my head...it just didn't come out that way on film



It must be because you are feeling sorry for his team doing tone of the most embarrassing things ever and the fact he can't stop whining.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> It must be because you are feeling sorry for his team doing tone of the most embarrassing things ever and the fact he can't stop whining.



Down Sprinty!

Leave poor Spanks alone...for now...lol.

Now don't make me turn this thread around, boys!

:batting:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Down Sprinty!
> 
> Leave poor Spanks alone...for now...lol.
> 
> ...



If the bills loose tomorrow feel free to mock me all you want, i deserve it more so then what spanky is getting. I have been gloating about them not sucking all year.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> If the bills loose tomorrow feel free to mock me all you want, i deserve it more so then what spanky is getting. I have been gloating about them not sucking all year.



hahahaha true 

but what if...*dun dun dun*...they *TIE* *Thunderclap/Organ chord*


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> hahahaha true
> 
> but what if...*dun dun dun*...they *TIE* *Thunderclap/Organ chord*



Take me out back and shoot me please.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Take me out back and shoot me please.



lol Sweetheart, I won't have to. The wolves will tear you to bits long before my fat ass gets over here...lol.

Either way, you'll be out of your misery


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol Sweetheart, I won't have to. The wolves will tear you to bits long before my fat ass gets over here...lol.
> 
> Either way, you'll be out of your misery



you just need a rascal. lol


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> you just need a rascal. lol



You and Spanks are rascals enough for me, thank you very much


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> You and Spanks are rascals enough for me, thank you very much



You could ride me, but i doubt i would be very fast.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> You could ride me, but i doubt i would be very fast.



HEY-O lol This is the NFL Football thread Sprinty!!! Not whatever kind of sporting event YOU'RE planning...though if you can't keep up...

Anyway. *cough*

Please confine such activities, and things like the afore mentioned tent pitching to other threads or PMs please.

This is a fuckin' family show.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> HEY-O lol This is the NFL Football thread Sprinty!!! Not whatever kind of sporting event YOU'RE planning...though if you can't keep up...
> 
> Anyway. *cough*
> 
> ...



if it is a f'ing family show, we have the right idea.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Just remember what I said it's all about the buccs I know we are 6-3 but the way we came back in kc plus williams being added back to the roster watch out a tampa bay home game superbowl is very possible





This is for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsbumWecCjc

Enjoy.

Put a sock in it Spanky.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2008)

....well, at least the Bills didn't tie......




EPIC FAIL


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 17, 2008)

*tiptoes in...*

OUCH!

*hides*


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

fucking kill me


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

as soon as i heard scott norwood i knew we lost.

i knew it, i called it. fuckking hell i need to yell at the tv more.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *tiptoes in...*
> 
> OUCH!
> 
> *hides*



Another one for mszwebs. 


Epic Fail 2004


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

Coldy


Post fer Dog's sake. Show that av. 

Or are you busy giving Brady his first NFL victory "dessert" ??




Himz gonna look goooooood smushed up in the green grass at Lincoln Financial Field in December. 



By the way, the Brownies WON, they WON. They scored a few more points than the other team so they get a win. 

<these things need to be explained to Cleveland fans.....they don't know exactly how to react>


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Another one for mszwebs.
> 
> 
> Epic Fail 2004



lol Was that ouch even to YOU?

NOOOOOOOOOOO.

I'm not going to follow some damn link to your "4th and 26" or whatever the hell it is...lol...and I'm SURE that's what it is, because that's all it EVER IS...lol.

I don't need youtube to link your ass to the GIANT ass whooping you recently took...I'm sure the pain is fresh enough. And I will refrain from mentioning last night's fiasco again out of respect and love.

Now shut up and come get coffee.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Coldy
> 
> 
> Post fer Dog's sake. Show that av.
> ...



Please post, i want to see how bad you rip me. i deserve everybit of it and more.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol Was that ouch even to YOU?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> ...





Stay in YER OWN DIVISION with yer viqueens, bearcubs and kitty cats. 
I mean in a division of real teams, 5-5 is last place. 5-4-1 is a half a game to second place. 

gad, fekkin Giants. Move over sprint_45_45, Ima gonna puke. 

Coffee? December 22 or 23. I am being forced to Milwaukee again. Deepinaheartascony. I'm not askin for fear of another epic rejection.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Please post, i want to see how bad you rip me. i deserve everybit of it and more.



She is holding off for some end of the world 1000th post. I am hoping for a really tight Eagles jersey, #5, though #20 or #36 would be better. But I am NOT holding my breath. 


Maybe a special finger pointed at you or me. 

We are waiting............


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> She is holding off for some end of the world 1000th post. I am hoping for a really tight Eagles jersey, #5, though #20 or #36 would be better. But I am NOT holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Maybe a special finger pointed at you or me.
> ...



She should use it me, i mean i have been saying how the browns willl be raped on monday in buffalo all year.

Maybe more beer would help me get over scott norwoood.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Stay in YER OWN DIVISION with yer viqueens, bearcubs and kitty cats.
> I mean in a division of real teams, 5-5 is last place. 5-4-1 is a half a game to second place.
> 
> gad, fekkin Giants. Move over sprint_45_45, Ima gonna puke.
> ...



lol Regardless... My team is still in first place till Sunday... where is yours, Spanks? 

As for coffee...I will get back to ya about that. I have to consult my calendar of magic and see what I can see.

On a side note, it was not an epic rejection. It was a "I waited till the last minute to do something important, like a stereotypical male and now that it didn't work out I am mourning on the inside and putting on a grand show of bravado about the ordeal"


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol Regardless... My team is still in first place till Sunday... where is yours, Spanks?
> 
> As for coffee...I will get back to ya about that. I have to consult my calendar of magic and see what I can see.
> 
> On a side note, it was not an epic rejection. It was a "I waited till the last minute to do something important, like a stereotypical male and now that it didn't work out I am mourning on the inside and putting on a grand show of bravado about the ordeal"



Thanks for not using any effenheimers in your explanation. This is a family show......at least until coldy arrives and shits all over sprinty-man and his Bills. 

I think he needs an e-hug. And you are just the one to offer the hug. 

And where the hell is Travis. I mean is he on a secret mission never to return? His Jets are in First Place (which at 7-3 would have CLINCHED the NFC North). And we don't hear a thing.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Thanks for not using any effenheimers in your explanation. This is a family show......at least until coldy arrives and shits all over sprinty-man and his Bills.
> 
> I think he needs an e-hug. And you are just the one to offer the hug.
> 
> And where the hell is Travis. I mean is he on a secret mission never to return? His Jets are in First Place (which at 7-3 would have CLINCHED the NFC North). And we don't hear a thing.



Yes i am prepared to be shit on and i probably deserve it. I am actually waiting to see what happens.

An e-hug would help, but i doubt it would help as much as banning scott norwood from the english language.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Thanks for not using any effenheimers in your explanation. This is a family show......at least until coldy arrives and shits all over sprinty-man and his Bills.
> 
> I think he needs an e-hug. And you are just the one to offer the hug.
> 
> And where the hell is Travis. I mean is he on a secret mission never to return? His Jets are in First Place (which at 7-3 would have CLINCHED the NFC North). And we don't hear a thing.




I like effenheimers, thank you very much. How did you get to be so lucky as to have TWO teams to torment me with, by the way???

And Sprinty...consider yourself E-hugged. But only if Jen didn't shit on you by the time I get this posted. Cause sorry, but I'm not touching you if you smell like poop.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I like effenheimers, thank you very much. How did you get to be so lucky as to have TWO teams to torment me with, by the way???
> 
> And Sprinty...consider yourself E-hugged. But only if Jen didn't shit on you by the time I get this posted. Cause sorry, but I'm not touching you if you smell like poop.



thanks for hugging me before i get shit on, i will probably smell like it for a month after she is through.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Coldy
> 
> Post fer Dog's sake. Show that av.
> 
> ...





sprint45_45 said:


> Please post, i want to see how bad you rip me. i deserve everybit of it and more.





Spanky said:


> She is holding off for some end of the world 1000th post. I am hoping for a really tight Eagles jersey, #5, though #20 or #36 would be better. But I am NOT holding my breath.
> 
> Maybe a special finger pointed at you or me.
> 
> We are waiting............





sprint45_45 said:


> She should use it me, i mean i have been saying how the browns willl be raped on monday in buffalo all year.
> 
> Maybe more beer would help me get over scott norwoood.





Spanky said:


> Thanks for not using any effenheimers in your explanation. This is a family show......at least until coldy arrives and shits all over sprinty-man and his Bills.





sprint45_45 said:


> Yes i am prepared to be shit on and i probably deserve it. I am actually waiting to see what happens.
> 
> An e-hug would help, but i doubt it would help as much as banning scott norwood from the english language.





mszwebs said:


> I like effenheimers, thank you very much. How did you get to be so lucky as to have TWO teams to torment me with, by the way???
> 
> And Sprinty...consider yourself E-hugged. But only if Jen didn't shit on you by the time I get this posted. Cause sorry, but I'm not touching you if you smell like poop.





sprint45_45 said:


> thanks for hugging me before i get shit on, i will probably smell like it for a month after she is through.





dear GOD, the last time there was this much built up anticipation surrounding me i was naked and an erection was involved.


settle down boys. just ... settle down. the way these *MONDAY NIGHT GAMES *(cough, spanky, cough) seem to be going i will not be needing to make any effort to squeeze my fatness into any of your pathetically lame jerseys anytime soon.


but i digress... i hate to be so anti-climatic on the big 1-0-0-0 but i don't really have anything to say except:








and for clarification purposes, that is for both spanksters and sprinty "i don't need cold to shit all over me because i talked enough of it all season long prior to this game to cover an entire village including every inch of my body" sprinsters.


but if you really need a hug, sprinty, i know someone that could help you out.







OH SHE OF FRIGID LUXURY, MANY A DRUNKEN NIGHTS AND EXTREME KOSAR FANDOM HATH SPOKEN.

:bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> dear GOD, the last time there was this much built up anticipation surrounding me i was naked and an erection was involved.
> 
> 
> settle down boys. just ... settle down. the way these *MONDAY NIGHT GAMES *(cough, spanky, cough) seem to be going i will not be needing to make any effort to squeeze my fatness into any of your pathetically lame jerseys anytime soon.
> ...



I love this thread. And Jenka. And Jesus and the good ole USA.

 YEE HAW!!!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> dear GOD, the last time there was this much built up anticipation surrounding me i was naked and an erection was involved.
> 
> 
> settle down boys. just ... settle down. the way these *MONDAY NIGHT GAMES *(cough, spanky, cough) seem to be going i will not be needing to make any effort to squeeze my fatness into any of your pathetically lame jerseys anytime soon.
> ...



You really didn't need to say anything, i kinda put my foot so far down my throat you had to do nothing. I deserve more but thanks for taking the high road.

Yes, a hug from a some famous guy i don't know would help.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I love this thread. And Jenka. And Jesus and the good ole USA.
> 
> YEE HAW!!!



we love you too. yes, we. i talked to them. they agree. let's embrace in a circle of love now. :smitten:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> we love you too. yes, we. i talked to them. they agree. let's embrace in a circle of love now. :smitten:



You own me, just like the browns owned the bills.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> You own me, just like the browns owned the bills.



Hey...back up off my girl... 

There's a famous guy you don't know with open arms, right over there...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I love this thread. And Jenka. And Jesus and the good ole USA.
> 
> YEE HAW!!!





Ya fergot erections. Can't ferget dem. 


Her spelling was good. Punctuation, check. 

This Brownies fan is NOT DRUNK. 

Very surprising. And congrats on your 1000th post cherry popping. I know it was satisfying. 


Brady McQuinn Nuggets. Monday Nite Futboll in Filly. Get ready.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> You own me, just like the browns owned the bills.



observe and take notes, women. observe and take some fucking notes. :happy:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> we love you too. yes, we. i talked to them. they agree. let's embrace in a circle of love now. :smitten:



with out you this thread would be so much less good.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ya fergot erections. Can't ferget dem.
> 
> 
> Her spelling was good. Punctuation, check.
> ...



in my defense, i did go through a lovely bout of food poisoning today. so that was a thrill ride. surpisingly, the vomiting ended BEFORE the browns took the field. and here, one would most likely presume it would happen during.

spanky, i urge you to take precaution and note the browns' monday night records. i also urge you to take note of your game this past sunday, of which your opponent WAS THE CINCINNASTY BENGALS. SERIOUSLY SPANKY. SRSLY.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

Jen, I think that you mesmerized him with the :smitten: face.

He's quoted it twice now.

And on a side note...OUCH, SPRINTY.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> with out you this thread would be so much less good.



Sprinty, don't do it. Don't go into the abyss. 

It was once much worse for Bills fans. Waaaaaay back when you were barely born yet, the Bills lost a Superbowl........and then another........and then another.......and then another. .......and then a.....wait....<one, two, three....uh.....four> Yup. Four. 

This is a little less depressing. But until tomorrow. 


pwned <------------------yes, that is Brownie orange.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Sprinty, don't do it. Don't go into the abyss.
> 
> It was once much worse for Bills fans. Waaaaaay back when you were barely born yet, the Bills lost a Superbowl........and then another........and then another.......and then another. .......and then a.....wait....<one, two, three....uh.....four> Yup. Four.
> 
> ...



mszwebs needs to get that shotgun ready.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> with out you this thread would be so much less good.





mszwebs said:


> Jen, I think that you mesmerized him with the :smitten: face.
> 
> He's quoted it twice now.
> 
> And on a side note...OUCH, SPRINTY.





Spanky said:


> Sprinty, don't do it. Don't go into the abyss.
> 
> It was once much worse for Bills fans. Waaaaaay back when you were barely born yet, the Bills lost a Superbowl........and then another........and then another.......and then another. .......and then a.....wait....<one, two, three....uh.....four> Yup. Four.
> 
> ...



too late, lovelies. sprinty is now officially in the palm of my hand. 

and don't be perverted, spanky. i didn't mean it like that.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> too late, lovelies. sprinty is now officially in the palm of my hand.
> 
> and don't be perverted, spanky. i didn't mean it like that.



yes, i will listen to what my owner tells me to do.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> in my defense, i did go through a lovely bout of food poisoning today. so that was a thrill ride. surpisingly, the vomiting ended BEFORE the browns took the field. and here, one would most likely presume it would happen during.
> 
> spanky, i urge you to take precaution and note the browns' monday night records. i also urge you to take note of your game this past sunday, of which your opponent WAS THE CINCINNASTY BENGALS. SERIOUSLY SPANKY. SRSLY.



Oh, you saw that? <urp> :doh:

Well I always thought of them as the best team in OHIO. I mean they went to TWO Super Bowls. Yes, less loser-ish.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> yes, i will listen to what my owner tells me to do.



oh my god that is amazing. DO YOU GUYS SEE THIS?!?!?! DO YOU!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> too late, lovelies. sprinty is now officially in the palm of my hand.
> 
> and don't be perverted, spanky. i didn't mean it like that.





Yer a "tuffy" from Cleveland. OF COURSE YOU DID. 

sprinty doesn't know about your collection of leather, boots and whips. If he did, he may have submitted much much earlier and even if the Bills had won........by 45. <whack>


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> oh my god that is amazing. DO YOU GUYS SEE THIS?!?!?! DO YOU!



Unfortunately...lol.

Man-up Sprinty...MAN UP!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, you saw that? <urp> :doh:
> 
> Well I always thought of them as the best team in OHIO. I mean they went to TWO Super Bowls. Yes, less loser-ish.



the bengals have made it abundantly clear this season that in no way, shape or form should any remotely successful prior season have any relation to them whatsoever.

that team is more embarrassing than an al davis interview. or maybe a tie in the nfl.

oh wait.

right.

bring it on spanky. yes. less loser-ish.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yer a "tuffy" from Cleveland. OF COURSE YOU DID.
> 
> sprinty doesn't know about your collection of leather, boots and whips. If he did, he may have submitted much much earlier and even if the Bills had won........by 45. <whack>



lol, i might have kept going had i know that


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yer a "tuffy" from Cleveland. *OF COURSE YOU DID. *
> 
> sprinty doesn't know about your collection of leather, boots and whips. If he did, he may have submitted much much earlier and even if the Bills had won........by 45. <whack>



correct, sir.

... and i only have a few whips, honestly.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

Sprinty NOOOOOOO, don't do it man!


Sprinty's Respect


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Unfortunately...lol.
> 
> Man-up Sprinty...MAN UP!!!



I am trying, it isn't working very good. I am to blinded by the rage.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Sprinty NOOOOOOO, don't do it man!
> 
> 
> Sprinty's Respect



It woulda had to go counter clockwise for that


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2008)

i just watched a handful of videos on people exposing the truth behind which way australia's toilets swirl. apparently the holes are too big to create much of a swirling effect, because much like sprinty, australians are full of shit.

and on that, i conclude my evening, hopefully with chance to revert back to thoughts about whips and erections and not swirling toilets. goodnight you poor saps.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i just watched a handful of videos on people exposing the truth behind which way australia's toilets swirl. apparently the holes are too big to create much of a swirling effect, because much like sprinty, australians are full of shit.
> 
> and on that, i conclude my evening, hopefully with chance to revert back to thoughts about whips and erections and not swirling toilets. goodnight you poor saps.




<snort> 

<giggle>

coldy's gonna learn enough here by accident than she ever did in college. 

Toiletology: now here at the leather BDSM erectile dysfunctional thread known as the NFL THREAD.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> <snort>
> 
> <giggle>
> 
> ...



English please?


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i just watched a handful of videos on people exposing the truth behind which way australia's toilets swirl. apparently the holes are too big to create much of a swirling effect, because much like sprinty, australians are full of shit.
> 
> and on that, i conclude my evening, hopefully with chance to revert back to thoughts about whips and erections and not swirling toilets. goodnight you poor saps.



I might be full of shit, but at least my team has been in the superbowl.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 18, 2008)

All I have to say is 7-3 with a date with detroit next what about those bucs


----------



## runningman (Nov 18, 2008)

Hands up anyone who honestly thought at the start of the season that the Dolphins would be above the Patriots in the AFC East 11 weeks in. Anyone? 

The Pats haven't turned into a bad team overnight and the Dolphins haven't turned into a good team but you gotta love how fast the NFL can change. I know that both teams are 6-4 at the minute and because I've highlighted this turnaround the Pats will now probably end their season 12-4 and the Dolphins 6-10 but that would only be because I've jinxed them.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 18, 2008)

I turn my back for one second and crazy things happen in the NFL thread!

*Lugs in the Commandments of The NFL Thread and points to commandments #3, #8 and #10*

3. Thou shalt not covet other NFL Thread posters by becoming their dopey eyed love slaveths

8. Thou shalt not giveth thy sucky team lameth excuses for being sucky. 

10. Thou shalt never forgeteth the Giants are the Super Bowleth champs and rankethed best in the NFC easteth.

Thank you.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I turn my back for one second and crazy things happen in the NFL thread!
> 
> *Lugs in the Commandments of The NFL Thread and points to commandments #3, #8 and #10*
> 
> ...





AND you forgot (listen up Iggles offense, all of you). 

11. If, after 4 full quarters are played and the game is tied, a fifth full quarter will be played until one team scores, thus ending the game. *IF, when this quarter ends, there has been no score, the game ends in a tie. *


Might light a couple of fires under asses next time. Oh and there will be a next time.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2008)

For Nancy. Just a reminder.....

Giants Fans, a Bunch of Rabid Amminals


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I turn my back for one second and crazy things happen in the NFL thread!
> 
> *Lugs in the Commandments of The NFL Thread and points to commandments #3, #8 and #10*
> 
> ...



I am guilty of all three and probably the other 7 too.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 23, 2008)

It seems i don't have to worry about becoming any ones bitch this week.

Don't let me down again this week bills.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 23, 2008)

Bretty...Bretty and the J-E-T-S!


And that, my friends...was that.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bills are back to their superbowl champion form this week*


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 23, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> *Bills are back to their superbowl champion form this week*



Um...

You were playing Kansas City...a 1-9 team that STILL managed to get 31 points off you.

 :kiss2:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 23, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Um...
> 
> You were playing Kansas City...a 1-9 team that STILL managed to get 31 points off you.
> 
> :kiss2:



Thanks for bringing me down.

It's alright, your jets will lose them soon enough.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 23, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Thanks for bringing me down.
> 
> It's alright, your jets will lose them soon enough.



You're so much more fun now that you know how to play along, Sprinty. 

BRING IT ON!!!

:batting:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 23, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> You're so much more fun now that you know how to play along, Sprinty.
> 
> BRING IT ON!!!
> 
> :batting:



Playing around is the fun

Trent Edwards, will have a better game then he had today


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 23, 2008)

woohoo no earnest graham and the bucs still rolled even if it was against the lions tied for 1st in the nfc south 8-3 now what do you know about that


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 23, 2008)

Giants still rule!

But hows about dem Eagles??? *shakes head*

Spanky, its time. Just switch teams. The Giants will welcome you. Even McNabb would understand at this point.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 24, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Giants still rule!
> 
> But hows about dem Eagles??? *shakes head*
> 
> Spanky, its time. Just switch teams. The Giants will welcome you. Even McNabb would understand at this point.



Lalalalalalalal, I don't hear you, lalalalalalalalala.......

I think we need to start a NFL Compassion Thread. This taunting is too Hyde Park - ish. Actually it is not but I am feeling like a fragile and wilting flower here. Kinda like my team. Day-ummmm. 

-------------------------------------
I had an interesting learning experience with my wife this evening. We were in a bar and ordered tap beer and got the beer served in pint glasses with the Coors Light logo and then all of the NFL team logos arranged in columns of four teams in each division around the glass. So I challenged her to name the city for each logo. Didn't even ask for the team's name. So here is how it went. 

*NFC North*: Duh, she grew up in this division, got them all.
*NFC East*: She's married to a fan in this division, no problem except for thinking a second about Dallas. And that was fine with me. 
*NFC South*: Tampa, check; New Orleans, check; Atlanta, FAIL, and Carolina, FAIL.
*NFC West*: She got San Fran, Seattle, Los Angeles (OOPS, uh, St.Louis) and could not get Arizona (she kept saying St. Louis). 

*AFC East*: Boston  Patriots, Jets, ok; Miami, check; and Buffalo, check. 
*AFC South*: ALL FAIL. Funny guesses were the Orlando Jaguars, Texas Texans, and the Baltimore Colts. I mean really, Baltimore Colts?? 
*AFC West*: She got them all except the "lightning bolts". Luckily, the Colts-Bolts game was coming on and she cheated to figure it out (after I told her to look at the TV). Women .

*AFC North*: Ok, here is where it got funny. She went through the list of Pittsburgh, Baltimore (which is funny she knew that), Cincinnati (with help from our 12 yr old son). I wasn't paying full attention or my attention was diverted and I asked about the Browns, because I didn't hear her answer. I mean the Browns have THE MOST DIFFICULT LOGO. An orange helmet. That is all. NO WAY she would get that one. 

Her: "Oh, that is Cleveland."
Me: "How would you know that by looking at the helmet?"
Her: "I don't know, it's just Cleveland."

Go figure. 

So she passed with a D+. So she can stay Mrs. Spanky until the next round of teams leaving towns and expansion.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mrs. Spanky sounds pretty cool. You're alright too, Spankster. *punches Spanky on the arm*

My invite to the Giants side was not intended to be mean but I can see how a die hard Eagles fan might see it that way.

Anyway, we have cupcakes and Eli worshiping at 4pm every afternoon....if you ever change your mind.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 24, 2008)

I know how you feel after last week spanky.

Hopefully i don't feel that way agian this sunday.

Mrs.spanky got the most important team right, the buffalo bills.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 24, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Mrs. Spanky sounds pretty cool. You're alright too, Spankster. *punches Spanky on the arm*
> 
> My invite to the Giants side was not intended to be mean but I can see how a die hard Eagles fan might see it that way.
> 
> Anyway, we have cupcakes and Eli worshiping at 4pm every afternoon....if you ever change your mind.




Stop gettin' mushy. I cannot become a Giants fan anymore than detach a part of my body. I will live and die with my team and hope for an upset in a few weeks to save face. 

I am scared now about the Brownies game. I mean I am glad I did not bet some naked azz pics or something in pink. 

Here is that glass. The NFC North happens to be in the front.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Her: "I don't know, it's just Cleveland."



... truer words have never been spoken.

spanky... now, i know my side of the failed bet but seriously... what is yours? 

am i suddenly having a loss of memory here or are you losing only your dignity if the eagles go down to the brownies?


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

This Sunday the Steelers will feel the wrath of Prince Cassel


----------



## furious styles (Nov 24, 2008)

the raiders ... WON .. a game. and handily. i'm not sure what i'm going to do. 

not beat my wife, i guess.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ... truer words have never been spoken.
> 
> spanky... now, i know my side of the failed bet but seriously... what is yours?
> 
> am i suddenly having a loss of memory here or are you losing only your dignity if the eagles go down to the brownies?



Oh, yer a day-um riot, girlie. 

I don't remember your side of the bet......You may need to explain....in detail.....with Barry White singing in the background........yeah......

Me? I need suggestions. But we have to come up with some bet. I mean the Eagles have made this a lot closer than in weeks past. They could romp at home or lay an egg. The teams are true old school teams and don't play each other much. Who will be less loser-ish. 


Like the quote. I mean, really, she just KNEW the Browns?? Whaaaat?? The BROWNS? She could hardly name the Cowboys. I mean the STAR. But a fekkin....orange.....helmet. That could be ANYBODY.....

.....maybe she had a crush for Drew Carey back in the nineties. 
And don't suggest yellow. I look fat in yellow.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 24, 2008)

....and a leeetle arithmetic note to "you know whooooooo"

5 - 6 is a worserer record than.....


5 - 5 - 1 which is a betterer record. 


"....where have you gone Brett D'Favreio, a backwater state turns its cheesy eyes to yooooooooooooou. Wooo wooo wooo."


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> ....and a leeetle arithmetic note to "you know whooooooo"
> 
> 5 - 6 is a worserer record than.....
> 
> ...




Yes, yes.  FAIL.

Bu I don't go shootin' my mouth off like a...mouth shooter offer...either.

And Effenheimer You!!!...backwater state my ass...You're in MINNESOTA. Oh YA? YA, ya sure arrrrrrrre.

And since Bretty beat the Titans, I still have my pride...lol.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 25, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Yes, yes.  FAIL.
> 
> Bu I don't go shootin' my mouth off like a...mouth shooter offer...either.
> 
> ...



Oh, noes you donts. No jumpin' off! 

<trying to pick up mszwebs and throw her back on the bandwagon.....Aaron's Magical Mystery Tour Wagon....cheese wagon.....free cheese....>

You can't go living vicariously through the Jets. Even if they are 8 - 3. Not fair, not fair, not fair. Nyaaaaaah. 

YER 5 - 6. FIVE AND SIX. NO TIES. (though you'd probably like one right about now) 

As my Packer friends were telling me yesterday, "When we're planning a snowmobile weekend, we'll assume your January will be WIDE OPEN this year." 

Right back atchya, 'Scony!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Oh, noes you donts. No jumpin' off!
> 
> <trying to pick up mszwebs and throw her back on the bandwagon.....Aaron's Magical Mystery Tour Wagon....cheese wagon.....free cheese....>
> 
> ...



Hey... Aaron Rodgers played the game ALL BY HIMSELF tonight. Passing, running AND playing tackle? Come ON guys!!!

It's unfortunate that the only thing he was left holding at the end was his ass....

If the rest of the damn team had shown up, this would not even be up for discussion. However, as they did not...I again give them the FAIL!!! that they deserve.

I bet you hate it when you can't get my goat...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 25, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Hey... Aaron Rodgers played the game ALL BY HIMSELF tonight. Passing, running AND playing tackle? Come ON guys!!!
> 
> It's unfortunate that the only thing he was left holding at the end was his ass....
> 
> ...





Yer sounding very "sprinty-ish" in your assessment. 


And did you LIKE seeing Aaron holding his ass?? Some women like that stuff. 

I am not laughing at you, I am laughing near you.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yer sounding very "sprinty-ish" in your assessment.
> 
> 
> And did you LIKE seeing Aaron holding his ass?? Some women like that stuff.
> ...



I'm not even going to dignify this with a response tonight... I'm too busy doing important things in my busy, important life.

You will just have to wait until I can fit you into my extremely tight schedule.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yer sounding very "sprinty-ish" in your assessment.
> 
> 
> And did you LIKE seeing Aaron holding his ass?? Some women like that stuff.
> ...



Sweet, saying your team failed after they lose a game is being known as sprint-ish, Thankyou buffalo.

If Jim Kelly ever did what bret did, i would become a huge fan of his new team, even if it was those damn pats.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Thanks for bringing me down.
> 
> It's alright, your jets will lose them soon enough.



It's ok dude, I'm with you. Buffalo can be so hard to love. Still, dream and believe or whatever. 

Jets can suck it, there's only one REAL New York team. :batting:


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> It's ok dude, I'm with you. Buffalo can be so hard to love. Still, dream and believe or whatever.
> 
> Jets can suck it, there's only one REAL New York team. :batting:



LOL, Jess, I'm sure that Eli Manning (and Nancy) would agree with you.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 25, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> LOL, Jess, I'm sure that Eli Manning (and Nancy) would agree with you.



Eli Manning: 2008 Summer's Eve spokesperson. :batting:

I do love Nancy, though. :kiss2:

ANYWAY.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> It's ok dude, I'm with you. Buffalo can be so hard to love. Still, dream and believe or whatever.
> 
> Jets can suck it, there's only one REAL New York team. :batting:



I will never stop loving my Buffalo Bills.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Sweet, saying your team failed after they lose a game is being known as sprint-ish, Thankyou buffalo.
> 
> If Jim Kelly ever did what bret did, i would become a huge fan of his new team, even if it was those damn pats.



"Buffalo" is the reason that Vikings fans can saying losing 4 Superbowls is bad.....but losing four IN A ROW, well, I guess there is a way it CAN be worse. I mean I remember after they lost the first three, I think everyone was rooting for a fourth loss. I mean it was getting tiring. Move on. 

Imagine if they (Bills or Vikes) did make it to the SB again. 0-4. Tell me that isn't pressure. To be the first five time loser. Pressure squared. Really. 

So much pain in sport over generations. I think Tampa suffered long enough from 1976 to get a win and the fans deserving it. Houston would deserve one based on the Oilers owies, losing the team. The Bills and Vikes fans would all deserve one. 

The old school teams like the Browns and Eagles are the last of the long lived teams with nothing. It grates on fans. It really does. Don't blame us for chucking beer bottles at the refs or snowballs at Santa Claus. We were doing that BEFORE Super Bowl was even coined. I knew Browns and Steelers fans in my fraternity that literally hated each other up to the games and at least one week after. One has great success and the other nothing. Eagles fans watch Dallas, Washington and NY pile up the SB wins like cord wood. More SB wins in their division than any other and that is spread out amongst 3 teams. When it is rivalry of feast and famine, the starving will just about kill Santa freaking Claus trying to spread joy when the team is down at home by 3 touchdowns. 

excuse me while I go and cry.  ....and look for sad eagle pics to make Nancy feel bad. I think she is having Eli over tonight again.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> "Buffalo" is the reason that Vikings fans can saying losing 4 Superbowls is bad.....but losing four IN A ROW, well, I guess there is a way it CAN be worse. I mean I remember after they lost the first three, I think everyone was rooting for a fourth loss. I mean it was getting tiring. Move on.
> 
> Imagine if they (Bills or Vikes) did make it to the SB again. 0-4. Tell me that isn't pressure. To be the first five time loser. Pressure squared. Really.
> 
> ...



I agree with whole post, except for the fact you forgot to metnion that when the afc has been mentioned for the past like 5 year, all you hear is tom brady this, tom brady, patriots this, patriots that. F*** the god damn patriots, there are three other teams in the damn division.

You lost some of your ability to bitch about loosing, since the philles are the world series champs.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I will never stop loving my Buffalo Bills.



Exactly. I love my Buffalo teams.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Exactly. I love my Buffalo teams.



Glad i am no longer alone here.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I agree with whole post, except for the fact you forgot to metnion that when the afc has been mentioned for the past like 5 year, all you hear is tom brady this, tom brady, patriots this, patriots that. F*** the god damn patriots, there are three other teams in the damn division.
> 
> You lost some of your ability to bitch about loosing, since the philles are the world series champs.



Yeah, that is right. Team has been around since the 1800's, lost 10,000 games and won one WS in 1980. Now two in 125 years. Our cup runneth over. 

And I am not bitching......well maybe a little. Just making an observation for the group-think that goes on around frustrated fans. I mean the Eagles went to FOUR NFC championships, three of which they were the STRONG favorite. They lost three of four, got to the SB and lost. 

I can't imagine how Bills fans felt after going and losing the SB FOUR times. And I am not joking on the point, I am really saying that it has to be a bash on the psyche of a city. 

Cleveland was a powerhouse unlike seen in NFL history in the early 60s. The Eagles handed Lombardi his only playoff loss in the 1960 championship. Now 40 years later, only Super Bowls are the history. Truth be told, the Packers won their first SB in 1996. Before that, they won two AFL-NFL Championships. Oh, but now they are called SBs. So they got three. 

The loser-est team has to be the Detroit Lions. I think they are the Cubs of the NFL. This is a sad franchise that Eagles and Browns fans could never understand. When your team is a loser, there are always more loser-ish teams out there. Wow. 

And keep rooting for your team, Tooz. Loyalty always pays off when they finally win it all.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Glad i am no longer alone here.



I think Tooz was poking her nose in the 2007 NFL thread. I think she is glad SHE is no longer alone here. 

Maybe.....


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, that is right. Team has been around since the 1800's, lost 10,000 games and won one WS in 1980. Now two in 125 years. Our cup runneth over.
> 
> And I am not bitching......well maybe a little. Just making an observation for the group-think that goes on around frustrated fans. I mean the Eagles went to FOUR NFC championships, three of which they were the STRONG favorite. They lost three of four, got to the SB and lost.
> 
> ...



Yes you are bitching, but is ok.

Yes loosing 4 superbowls is devistating. So is loosing on a bullshit call in the stanly cup finals(i was there). So is the god damn music city miracle.

Losing big games is always devistating, you clearly know that.

Detroit is by far the saddest excuse for a pro team in any league right now.



> I think Tooz was poking her nose in the 2007 NFL thread. I think she is glad SHE is no longer alone here.
> 
> Maybe.....



The maybe is because i talk a lot of trash, and it has already resulted my ass in getting bitten once.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Yes you are bitching, but is ok.
> 
> Yes loosing 4 superbowls is devistating. So is loosing on a bullshit call in the stanly cup finals(i was there). So is the god damn music city miracle.
> 
> ...



Sprinty love, we've all been burned by our trash talking. 

Case in point: me having to write * I <3 Eli* across my bewbies after Bretty's spectacular interception in overtime during last year's NFC chapmionship game- AND post the picture on the 2007 NFL thread. 

It happens...and we move on to the next trash talker 

I'm sure that by the end of the season I'll make some sort of ridiculous bet that I will regret and the rest of you will reap the benefit of. 

All's fair in the NFL thread lol


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 25, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Sprinty love, we've all been burned by our trash talking.
> 
> Case in point: me having to write * I <3 Eli* across my bewbies after Bretty's spectacular interception in overtime during last year's NFC chapmionship game- AND post the picture on the 2007 NFL thread.
> 
> ...



I have no problem making some sort of ridiculous bet on the bills jets game.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I have no problem making some sort of ridiculous bet on the bills jets game.



LOL of course you don't... you think you're going to win.

If you're interested in making a bet... I'm potentially down...but I think that our compadres should make suggestions as to the winnings and or losings...we can pick from there.

Unless you're scared...lol


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 25, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> LOL of course you don't... you think you're going to win.
> 
> If you're interested in making a bet... I'm potentially down...but I think that our compadres should make suggestions as to the winnings and or losings...we can pick from there.
> 
> Unless you're scared...lol



sounds like a plan, i am sure they can think of some good ideas.

yes, i am shaking in my boots.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 25, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> sounds like a plan, i am sure they can think of some good ideas.
> 
> yes, i am shaking in my boots.




haha... 

Okie Dokie.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 26, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> haha...
> 
> Okie Dokie.



enjoy doing something embarrassing


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 26, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> enjoy doing something embarrassing




Oh Please.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 26, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oh Please.



we shall see


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 26, 2008)

... i'm sorry i *thought* this was the nfl thread i stumbled on.

didn't mean to interrupt, carry on lovebirds.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 26, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ... i'm sorry i *thought* this was the nfl thread i stumbled on.
> 
> didn't mean to interrupt, carry on lovebirds.



Lol the only reason I'm not telling you to bite my ass is because you (yes you...personally) beat the Bills. 


Well that and I love you lol. 



:batting:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 26, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ... i'm sorry i *thought* this was the nfl thread i stumbled on.
> 
> didn't mean to interrupt, carry on lovebirds.



We were talking about the nfl, and the bills not blowing it a second time.(please don't say scott norwood announcers)


----------



## Tooz (Nov 26, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I think Tooz was poking her nose in the 2007 NFL thread. I think she is glad SHE is no longer alone here.
> 
> Maybe.....



This is correct, sir.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tooz said:


> This is correct, sir.



glad i could help


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 27, 2008)

Whatever Bellz makes you do Sprinty I hope it involves body paint, a public shopping mall, and FOX news.....

Just a suggestion. 


PS...HAPPY THANKSGIVING NFL THREAD. This girl has lots to be thankfull for!!!

View attachment 54303


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, that is right. Team has been around since the 1800's, lost 10,000 games and won one WS in 1980. Now two in 125 years. Our cup runneth over.
> 
> And I am not bitching......well maybe a little. Just making an observation for the group-think that goes on around frustrated fans. I mean the Eagles went to FOUR NFC championships, three of which they were the STRONG favorite. They lost three of four, got to the SB and lost.
> 
> ...



Can you imagine if Buffalo had won those SB's 

It's sad about the the Lions;but, at least they won the NFL Championship in 1957...

Another franchise that has had 'bad luck' is the Arizona Cardinals. Some past historical notes....

In 1925 the NFL championship was still determined by the best record, and not by a playoff season. In that year the Cardinals were awarded their first NFL championship.

After many years of less-than-stellar performance, the Cardinals reclaimed the NFL championship title in 1947 but Mr Bidwell hadn't lived long enough to see it. This was the only time that the Cardinals won a championship by winning a championship title game. It was the NFL's 15th championship title game (it was not yet called the Super Bowl). The score was 28-21, and they defeated the Philadelphia Eagles.

14 former Cardinals are in the Football Hall of Fame. They are: Charles Bidwill, Guy Chamberlin, Conzelman, Driscoll, Kiesling, Curly Lambeau, Dick "Night Train" Lane, Ollie Matson, Nevers, Jackie Smith, Jim Thorpe, Trippi, and Larry Wilson, who currently serves the Cardinals as a vice president. 

http://phoenix.about.com/cs/sportsteams/a/cardinals.htm


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 27, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Whatever Bellz makes you do Sprinty I hope it involves body paint, a public shopping mall, and FOX news.....
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> ...



Thanks showing your support for the bills.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 30, 2008)

The bills game in one word, embarassing.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Nov 30, 2008)

And I repeat again what about those bucs 9-3 and a date with carolina next monday night


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 30, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> The bills game in one word, embarassing.



At least your wide receiver didn't shoot himself in the leg. Talk about :doh:. I think its time to say buh-bye to old Plax. We don't seem to need him anyway.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 30, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> At least your wide receiver didn't shoot himself in the leg. Talk about :doh:. I think its time to say buh-bye to old Plax. We don't seem to need him anyway.



I started laughing when i read that on espn yesterday, want an idiot. You seem to be doing just fine without him.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> At least your wide receiver didn't shoot himself in the leg. Talk about :doh:. I think its time to say buh-bye to old Plax. We don't seem to need him anyway.




<giggle, snort> Any way the Giants can....uh.......<I gotta do it> SHOOT THEMSELVES IN THE FOOT, I am all for it. 

I mean come on! If Plax had been in the game, it would have been 35 or 40 - 7. 

:doh:

It is gonna be a loooooong year in the NFL Thread if the Giants go all the way......again. 

Nancy??? Brian and Donovan are coming up I-95 to play with the Shrimps this weekend. They'll do better this time. Giants fans boo WAY less at our team than our own fans. They'll be more relaxed. 

Are we betting?? I need to grease the skids for the big showdown the following week.....

Eagles V Browns. Yes, the "*less loser-ish Bowl*". I mean RIGHT NOW, Brian Sipe and Bernie Kosar* are on the short list to start that game. 





*Though Bernie needs to test below 20 proof to take the field.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where is mszwebs??? WHERE IS SHE???

I mean I almost drove the car off the road.......uh.....ok.....it was a minivan..... listening to the Panthers winning drive at the end of the game. 

Does Green Bay even have a special teams?? Did Ed Donatelle run back in to coach that part of the team?? Yes, it is called "Prevent Runbacks". A runback coverage designed to bend but keep the kick-off team OUT OF THE ENDZONE. Yup, the other team starts on average on the 50 yd line. I guess the Packers DEE is that good. 

Geeeez. 


F....A....I....L

Hear this my sassy lassy. January is coming. You will have plenty of time on your hands. I would start filling up your calendar now.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 30, 2008)

Spanky said:


> <giggle, snort> Any way the Giants can....uh.......<I gotta do it> SHOOT THEMSELVES IN THE FOOT, I am all for it.
> 
> I mean come on! If Plax had been in the game, it would have been 35 or 40 - 7.
> 
> :doh:



Yeah, Plax is a dumb-ass. No arguing there. At least now that he's all shot up we don't have to worry about him falling down and getting a boo-boo in the first quarter any more. Good riddance, I say. 



Spanky said:


> It is gonna be a loooooong year in the NFL Thread if the Giants go all the way......again.



I have nothing to really say about this comment. I just wanted to highlight the fact that you're already thinking about a possible repeat. Makes me smile, it does. :happy:



Spanky said:


> Nancy??? Brian and Donovan are coming up I-95 to play with the Shrimps this weekend. They'll do better this time. Giants fans boo WAY less at our team than our own fans. They'll be more relaxed.
> 
> Are we betting?? I need to grease the skids for the big showdown the following week......



I have no fear of the Hatchlings. If you want to bet Spankster I'm sure we can think of something creative and utterly degrading for you to do. 

Bellz? Coldy? Any ideas or suggestions? Maybe "I love Eli" written on his "cleavage"...in honor of Bellz bow and last session?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 1, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah, Plax is a dumb-ass. No arguing there. At least now that he's all shot up we don't have to worry about him falling down and getting a boo-boo in the first quarter any more. Good riddance, I say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uh, we are a bit overconfident now, aren't we?? Kind of like the Patsies last year in the SB. And anything written on my bewbies will be covered in plenty of hair. 

Oh, and any discussion if you lose?? I mean is that even possible??  I have one word for you...


Leather. :smitten:


----------



## jcas50 (Dec 1, 2008)

and our Jints just keep on winning. and winning. Doesn't matter who we play, who is out with an off the field self inflicted injury, who's been suspended, and nothing else. We just keep winning. Don't need to talk about any other teams, we are the winners. everyone else, somewhere down the food chain. 
It is like watching the UConn Women's basketball team, and I was at the game two hours ago. No one else comes close.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 1, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah, Plax is a dumb-ass. No arguing there. At least now that he's all shot up we don't have to worry about him falling down and getting a boo-boo in the first quarter any more. Good riddance, I say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how confident you should be, the eagles showed they have an offense this week for the first time all year.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Uh, we are a bit overconfident now, aren't we?? Kind of like the Patsies last year in the SB. And anything written on my bewbies will be covered in plenty of hair.
> 
> Oh, and any discussion if you lose?? I mean is that even possible??  I have one word for you...
> 
> ...



Keep dreaming, Spanky. I don't even own anything leather. 

As for being overly confident...you're right I am and _maybe_ I should tone it down a bit. I mean the Giants _could_ get spanked by the Eagles. The Lions _could_ win a game this season. T.O. _could_ keep his mouth shut for longer than a minute. _Could_ happen....but _*not*_ friggin likely. So, yes we could lose and I might have to pay up on some silly bet but I'm liking my chances. Just to be safe you might want to get your razor and Mrs. Spanky's reddest lipstick ready. Odds are you're gonna need 'em!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> the raiders ... WON .. a game. and handily. i'm not sure what i'm going to do.
> 
> not beat my wife, i guess.



nvm, we are officially back to normal.

also, from the list of odd shit : we beat the broncos by three touchdowns last week. those same broncos easily handled the jets whilst we lost to the horrendous chiefs. 

???


----------



## Spanky (Dec 1, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> nvm, we are officially back to normal.
> 
> also, from the list of odd shit : we beat the broncos by three touchdowns last week. those same broncos easily handled the jets whilst we lost to the horrendous chiefs.
> 
> ???



And the Giants, with 11 out of 12 wins......lose to the Brownies?? I think that there are at least 3 or 4 teams in the NFL that, on any given day COULD make it to the BCS Championship. 

I said "could". 

Well, except for the Lions.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2008)

Spanky said:


> And the Giants, with 11 out of 12 wins......lose to the Brownies?? I think that there are at least 3 or 4 teams in the NFL that, on any given day COULD make it to the BCS Championship.
> 
> I said "could".
> 
> Well, except for the Lions.



Honestly I could round up like .. 6 of my buddies and play the Lions feeling fairly confident in our chances at victory.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 1, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I don't know how confident you should be, the eagles showed they have an offense this week for the first time all year.



How's it looking waaaaaaaay down there ONE FULL HALF GAME below the Eagles?? 

This is Eagles' Rich Kotite 1994 type shite going on there in Buffalo. Check it out. Started 7-2 ended up out of the playoffs.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spanky said:


> How's it looking waaaaaaaay down there ONE FULL HALF GAME below the Eagles??
> 
> This is Eagles' Rich Kotite 1994 type shite going on there in Buffalo. Check it out. Started 7-2 ended up out of the playoffs.



A tie is still more embarrassing then a loss.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 1, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> A tie is still more embarrassing then a loss.



Oh no he didn't! 

^5 Sprinty lol


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, I couldn't find anywhere else relevant to post this so here it is. I went to the Eagles game on Thanksgiving with my best friend and his Dad and we were in their box. Apparently they failed to mention his dad was really good friends with this guy. So yea, gotta be honest, I was kinda shocked when Jaws walked in haha


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, I couldn't find anywhere else relevant to post this so here it is. I went to the Eagles game on Thanksgiving with my best friend and his Dad and we were in their box. Apparently they failed to mention his dad was really good friends with this guy. So yea, gotta be honest, I was kinda shocked when Jaws walked in haha



That's awesome. He's the only commentator on MNF worth his salt these days.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 1, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, I couldn't find anywhere else relevant to post this so here it is. I went to the Eagles game on Thanksgiving with my best friend and his Dad and we were in their box. Apparently they failed to mention his dad was really good friends with this guy. So yea, gotta be honest, I was kinda shocked when Jaws walked in haha



He is from buffalo, therefore he is by far the best person on espn.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> He is from buffalo, therefore he is by far the best person on espn.



That and four SuperBowl losses won't buy you a cup of coffee. I mean a cup of coffee is damn expensive these days.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, I couldn't find anywhere else relevant to post this so here it is. I went to the Eagles game on Thanksgiving with my best friend and his Dad and we were in their box. Apparently they failed to mention his dad was really good friends with this guy. So yea, gotta be honest, I was kinda shocked when Jaws walked in haha





Knotty, you posted this on the right thread. The Polish Rifle. Jaws knows his shit. If Kornheiser would shaddupa you mouth long enough, Jaws would properly inform the football loving public about the game within the game. 

And he was never a Giant. Thank god.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> That and four SuperBowl losses won't buy you a cup of coffee. I mean a cup of coffee is damn expensive these days.



Good thing i don't like coffee.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh no he didn't!
> 
> ^5 Sprinty lol



YES HE DID. Yer fault. 


Leather. Go get yo bad self some. And right soon. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay. Zwebby has 5 solid good reasons for posting.

7 solid BAD reasons for staying in hiding. 

Don't think of it as a loss, dear, think of it like two ties. 

Actually, in the worst case scenario, I am hoping for the Pack to stay in third and the Eagles passing the Deadskins into third. Then we get the Pack in '09 at Laaaaaaaaaammmmmmbooooooooooooo Field. 

That would be sweet. 

But McNabb may be a Viking by that time.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> And he was never a Giant.



Even great people aren't perfect. 



Spanky said:


> YES HE DID. Yer fault.
> 
> 
> Leather. Go get yo bad self some. And right soon. :kiss2:



Unless you're going to buy it for me I wouldn't count on me getting anything leather any time soon....Not that I have to worry. The Hatchlings pose little to no threat at this point.



Spanky said:


> But McNabb may be a Viking by that time.



At the risk of being called a sap...I'll miss McNabb if he leaves the NFC East. I couldn't care less about him leaving the Eagles though. He deserves better.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Even great people aren't perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I plan on saving the highlighted quote just in case they win. If they lose, I will let it slowly drift into oblivion (like our 08-09 season). 

McNabb is really good people. So many times people ask for role models. There he is. This guy works his ass off every year, keeps his mouth shut, stays out of trouble, and does a great job as quarterback. He has been attacked by fans, players, the coach, fans, teammates, Rush Limbaugh, fans, oh and did I say fans?? Iggles fans will rue the day he leaves prematurely. I can't remember a more successful quarterback over ten years in Eagles history (including Jaws). 

Plus, when he wants to, he's got one wicked ass 'fro. 

Now, where were we?? Oh yeah, <grumbling> fekkin azz Midgets. You'll see.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> At the risk of being called a sap...




I forgot. Can't deny a freebie!

Yer a sap. 

Sappy Midgets fan.


----------



## Lavasse (Dec 2, 2008)

*Does happy dance since Pack finally cut the punter*

Now if we can only cut the coaches and the GM


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Okay. Zwebby has 5 solid good reasons for posting.
> 
> 7 solid BAD reasons for staying in hiding.
> 
> ...



Maybe we are not having enough fun at her expense.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, Spanky...do we have a bet or what? Tomorrow is the big day after all.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, Spanky...do we have a bet or what? Tomorrow is the big day after all.



What is the bet?? "I luv <insert other team's QB>" on their chest?? 

Please 'splain.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> What is the bet?? "I luv <insert other team's QB>" on their chest??
> 
> Please 'splain.



I don't know. Nothing was ever decided. I could live with you wearing "I luv Eli" on your chest....but its been done. 

How about loser has to go on the confessions thread and 'fess up to loving the other team's QB and/or gushing about the winning team?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't know. Nothing was ever decided. I could live with you wearing "I luv Eli" on your chest....but its been done.
> 
> How about loser has to go on the confessions thread and 'fess up to loving the other team's QB and/or gushing about the winning team?





Okay, Ms. Overconfident........I'll be happy waxing eloquent about the Midgets, IF they win. But a pic of "I lub Donovan" would look sooooo purty. Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Okay, Ms. Overconfident........I'll be happy waxing eloquent about the Midgets, IF they win. But a pic of "I lub Donovan" would look sooooo purty. Haven't seen that yet.



So, _if_ the Hatchlings win I'll write "I <3 McNabb" on my chest. _When_ the Giants win you'll "be happy waxing eloquent" about the Giants on the confessions thread. 

*holds out hand* Deal?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So, _if_ the Hatchlings win I'll write "I <3 McNabb" on my chest. _When_ the Giants win you'll "be happy waxing eloquent" about the Giants on the confessions thread.
> 
> *holds out hand* Deal?




Deal ! But yer giving up possible chest pics......:doh:......maybe that is a win for you too. 


Now I get the spread right??? 


WAIT!! It will be "I <3 Donovan". You can't get Eli jealous if you are not even on a first name basis with the other team's QB. Geeeez.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 6, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So, _if_ the Hatchlings win I'll write "I <3 McNabb" on my chest. _When_ the Giants win you'll "be happy waxing eloquent" about the Giants on the confessions thread.
> 
> *holds out hand* Deal?





Spanky said:


> Deal ! But yer giving up possible chest pics......:doh:......maybe that is a win for you too.
> 
> 
> Now I get the spread right???
> ...



I'm serving as witness to this bet.

And let me just say, any waxing eloquent better be linked in this thread.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I'm serving as witness to this bet.
> 
> And let me just say, any waxing eloquent better be linked in this thread.



Oooooooooh, you just love watching that car crash coming don't you. 


Singing praises to the Giants could get me thrown out of the family. Lose my inheritance, the love of my children, the support of my friends back home. I think they may come and take my Eagles hardhat and the cap in my av. 

I mean this is big friggin shit. 

It'll be easier wearing that pink tutu ColdComfort picked out for me to pose in if the Brownies win in Philly the following week.........at least there I'll have my self respect. 

Well......kinda. 

<bites nails nervously>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> WAIT!! It will be "I <3 Donovan". You can't get Eli jealous if you are not even on a first name basis with the other team's QB. Geeeez.



Ok, fine. Eli has nothing to worry about so Donovan it is.

PS...I agree with Bellz. _When_ you post your glowing review of the Giants it should be linked back to this thread.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, fine. Eli has nothing to worry about so Donovan it is.
> 
> PS...I agree with Bellz. _When_ you post your glowing review of the Giants it should be linked back to this thread.



I'll copy it and paste it in a re-post in the NFL Thr.......WAIT A MINUTE! They haven't lost yet. You got me thinking this is over before it started. 

Grrrrrrrr. You watch, I'll load this thread with pictures of sad eagles. So sad you'll be crying this time. Real tears. Really.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 7, 2008)

Spanks, if you play us at Lambeau next year... its on.

You and me. We're going to that game. We're going to get drunk in the parking lot, and try not to kill each other over the outcome


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Spanks, if you play us at Lambeau next year... its on.
> 
> You and me. We're going to that game. We're going to get drunk in the parking lot, and try not to kill each other over the outcome



I love Lambeau. I love Packer Fans. I love drinking free Leinie's in the parking lot until the game starts. 

I love seeing the Eagles drive for a winning TD with 0:28 left in the game. I love walking out into the "fresh" GB air and into bars from GB to Pulaski getting beers bought for me. 

It is on. You just have to stay in third. Don't pass the Bears or Vikings and don't let the Lions pass you. We have to pass the Redskins. I think third place is the only chance for a meeting in Lambeau.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I'll copy it and paste it in a re-post in the NFL Thr.......WAIT A MINUTE! They haven't lost yet. You got me thinking this is over before it started.
> 
> Grrrrrrrr. You watch, I'll load this thread with pictures of sad eagles. So sad you'll be crying this time. Real tears. Really.



You've learned me well, Spanky. No more sappy, girly, feel-sorry-for-the-other-guy behavior on the NFL from me. Bring on your sad eagles. I'm hardcore now. No tears from this football fan. No, siree!



mszwebs said:


> Spanks, if you play us at Lambeau next year... its on.
> 
> You and me. We're going to that game. We're going to get drunk in the parking lot, and try not to kill each other over the outcome



Just make sure someone is able to YouTube that event....priceless.


----------



## battousai0709 (Dec 7, 2008)

The JETS will be the champion this year... hehehe.... cause they have a lot of players who can respond in pressure time


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 7, 2008)

You know... I'm not exactly what is more frustrating.

The losses, or the fact that 5 of the losses have been decided by last minute FG's or TD's. Seriously. Like... Within the last 2 minutes.


I'm starting to hate Sundays. Hopefully Bretty can redeem the day for me.

Oh, and by the way Nancy? I know your pain.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Bangs head against the wall* 
[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Pauses*


mszwebs said:


> Oh, and by the way Nancy? I know your pain.



Thank you....There will just no living with Spanky after this. :doh:

*Continues*
[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, let's get this over with.....

View attachment 54858


Sorry for the belligerent look on my face. I couldn't seem to make it go away.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, let's get this over with.....
> 
> View attachment 54858
> 
> ...



lol You are amazing and I love you.

Fingers crossed that I can live just up the hill - Spanks wouldn't know what hit him


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yet another embarassing performence out of the bills. Wants to hide in shame.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, let's get this over with.....
> 
> View attachment 54858
> 
> ...



You seem really happy to have donavons name on you chest.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 7, 2008)

First of all ... this:



NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, let's get this over with.....
> 
> Sorry for the belligerent look on my face. I couldn't seem to make it go away.



is amazing. kudos to you, nancy, and that sexy black bra of yours. i'm sorry, she wrote something? i didn't seem to uh, notice. hahahaha 


Secondly, I would like to officially hereby withdraw any fucking previous bets I may or may not have had with or with not people from this thread. If there are any objections to this, I then have one solid, rational plea...

Ken Dorsey.

I apologize for leading you on Spanky and ever feeling I had a chance. Please have mercy on my football loving and hopelessly tortured cleveland soul.

:doh:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> First of all ... this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Okay, I have to respond to so much this evening. Coldy, my dear. We have been waiting since April for this coming week. I have two words for you BEFORE you welch on your bet (potential bet). 

Cincinnati Bengals. 


We have a lot in common, girlie. Both of our teams beat the Midgets this year. The only difference is I got some graffiti on some of our own Mt. Rushmores here at the NFL Thread. Wrapped in a very pretty black lacey thingy. I hope you were taking notes. 

I am merciful. I also fear next week. If the Eagles win out, which is a long shot, they will probably make the playoffs. The Brownies are not to be underestimated. I R scared. 

If you want to bet, I am game. I mean who thought I wasn't going to be posting my lub for the Giants?? Huh?? Anyone??


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Bangs head against the wall*
> [email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##[email protected]#$%^&*()[email protected]#$%^&*()_--_)(*&^%%$$#@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&**&#@@#$%^&*()_+_)(*&^@[email protected]#$%^&*()_)(*&^%[email protected]#$%^&*(O+_)=-00-)(*&^%$#@##!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Pauses*
> ...





This all effin seems to be effin written in effin New York City langwich. Can you effin translate?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> This all effin seems to be effin written in effin New York City langwich. Can you effin translate?



I think you can get my effin point.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, let's get this over with.....
> 
> View attachment 54858
> 
> ...



Okay, mucho respecto. Really. :bow:


And supa cute. Eli called and he is SUPER jealous.

Donovan is smiling like he always does.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Okay, mucho respecto. Really. :bow:



Gracias
****


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 7, 2008)

Nancy and CC, I have to say thank you for distracting Spanks so he doesn't go after my loser team as well.

I'm already doing it though, so it really doesn't matter what he says anyway.

Hear that Hank??? I know we suck this season!!! So shut it, or I won't meet you for coffee.

:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> You know... I'm not exactly what is more frustrating.
> 
> The losses, or the fact that 5 of the losses have been decided by last minute FG's or TD's. Seriously. Like... Within the last 2 minutes.
> 
> ...




Okay, RIGHT NOW, the Pack is in third and the Eagles jumped the Redskins into third. 

I have to say that I have to hope for more now that we are a 1/2 game out of the second wild card spot. But I know the Pack has a SOLID HOLD on 3rd place if the Eagles choke. Solid. Iron clad. Concrete. 


Defense. The Pack should look for one. At least in the fourth quarter. Brutal. 

January is a great month in Wisconsin to get out and have fun on Sundays!! Look at it that way.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> So shut it, or I won't meet you for coffee.
> 
> :kiss2:



Yeah, I like my coffee poured in my pie hole not thrown in my face......while still being in a Thermos.......one of those old time metal ones. OUCH! 


Oh, and too late on the pokey pokey in the side!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2008)

We've gotta get Spanky to a Jersey Bash...........

Bellz, you spike his coffee, CC will hold him down, and I'll cover his body with "I <3 Eli (or whoever) Sharpie tattoos. 

REVENGE FOR THE NFL GIRLS!

Don't mind me. I'm slightly manic after today's loss.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a reminder. Eagles can be happy and menacing at the same time!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 7, 2008)

I just want to jump in here for a sec and say:

"GO PATS!" LOL!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Just a reminder. Eagles can be happy and menacing at the same time!!



I liked the crying eagle better.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladies... I've got this. 

Yes, they've been seen before... but it's time to bring them back.

Live from the March Jersey Mini-bash...

View attachment l_10c9bd150c909dc2c693f257d0c672f9.jpg


View attachment l_abec6c8e97209fe32c58df798be6acfc.jpg


View attachment l_067ac62b9bdd054e119c7aabab7d0b42.jpg



:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2008)

I have this affect on the ladies. 

Trust me.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2008)

Jen's gonna be mad.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Jen's gonna be mad.



I at least TOOK the picture I posted 

She's gonna KILL you.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I liked the crying eagle better.



Just so you know that there is some crying going on. 

The New York Football Giants are the 2008 NFC East Champions. 



Seriously, and I mean really, if you showed me the box score now and asked me to guess which stats belonged to which teams, I would have easily predicted the Giants controlling the ball and running for 200 yards and the Eagles barely scoring with their offense. 

I mean the Giants faced a team that played just like they do. Not every week unfortunately, but the Giants saw how their game plan looks when coming at them. It is formidable.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I at least TOOK the picture I posted
> 
> She's gonna KILL you.



There is something about red painted fingernails at the end of "the finger" that makes me smile. 

The taunting is to bring out the blind love of her Brownies. And engage in a bet. 

But I am not holding my breath. 

Stoopid Brownies. Stoopid Ken Dorsey.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm off to bed to hug my pillow and contemplate what went so very wrong....

Just wait Spanky....just you wait. You'll be singing the praises of Eli and the boys sooner or later. Oh yes, it's gonna happen. I'ma gonna see to it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Just so you know that there is some crying going on.
> 
> The New York Football Giants are the 2008 NFC East Champions.
> 
> ...




My boys were off today (stooopid Plax and his gun) no doubt about it, but the Hatchlings played well. 


Ugh, that was painful...I may need to barf.

Ok...for reals. I'm off to bed and dream of happier times.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Jen's gonna be mad.



Bernie Kosar, don't you mean......







The Vin Man?


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok this week I have to say carolina beat us in every facet of the game now we are 9-4 and need to win out for a wild card spot plus I need a little help from the giants when they play the panthers this just became a lot more interesting now but I still stand behind my bucs and we have work to do


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, this is directed at my second favorite Giants fan with "I <3 Donovan" on her chest. 

<yes, there may be others you know....> 

Here is a copy of a sentence of explanation for the power rankings for this week. 

"The Titans, who destroyed the Cleveland Browns in Week 14, won the top berth by one point. *Apparently, our team of experts thought the Giants played fairly well in their home loss to the Philadelphia Eagles, considering the game came in the wake of the Plaxico Burress controversy.*"

The Giants played fairly well?? WTF?? They were thoroughly beaten. At their own game. They scored a junk touchdown on a blocked field goal. They scored a prevent defense touchdown late later latest in the fourth quarter. 

Help me here, Nancy. Did the Giants play fairly well?? I mean I think they are still deserving of #1 or #2 in the rankings. Losing to arguably their longest and most hated rival does not change where this team can go. 

If the Eagles make it into the playoffs, as the second wildcard, I think the Cardinals and Vikings are going to be very beatable. We may see the Iggles in the Meadowlands (renamed, Lincoln Financial North) for a rematch. 

Any more room on those bewbies for a "I <3 Brian (Westbrook)"??


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Bernie Kosar, don't you mean......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!

I think we may have to start a posting frenzy of Browns quarterbacks through the years. 

Here is one of the goodies.....

Otto Graham (in case certain Brownies fans weren't up on their history)


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Trent Dilfer, uh, Super Bowl winning quarterback, Trent Dilfer. 


Not this year though. You can tell by the orange.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Luke McCown


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Charlie Frye


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Tim Couch, numero uno draft pick


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Brian Sipe


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Just so no one thinks I am just busting on the Brownies.....

Here is a little background of the golden age of the Browns. It rivals the Packers for dominance over a long era. The Browns at one time dominated with their great quarterback Otto Graham. 

*"From the years 1946 to 1955 the Cleveland Browns appeared in the Championship game every single year. Otto Graham was the quarterback every single one of those seasons. He led the Browns to 7 Championships in those 10 years. There has never been a Brown to win more Championships than Mr. Graham. Though his career numbers are not as fancy as some modern day quarterbacks, you have to take in consideration he played in a run first league. There is also the fact that he played before the Super Bowl was founded, so sometimes his impact on football is often forgotten. Graham posted a professional winning record of 105-17-4. He surprisingly won a championship as a professional basketball player with the Rochester Royals (Sacramento Kings) as well. Graham could be considered one of greatest winners in sports history."*

My dad told me when he was growing up, championships and domination in football were synonymous with the Cleveland Browns. 

That is all, now back to the bashing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 9, 2008)

Kelly Holcomb.....who if he didn't have worthless receivers, would have quarterbacked the Browns over the Steelers in 2002, the only chance they've ever had in the playoffs recently.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 9, 2008)

i am boycotting this thread until i see a fucking picture of bernie fucking kosar.

until then, you are all dead to me.

especially khayes, who had the nerve to post a picture of testaverdick.



and i repeat.



by the by, before i make my exit, i'd like to say the tennessee titans were hardly impressive on sunday. we were given so many opportunities in that game they practically giftwrapped it for us. a halfway decent team would've schooled the titans, the only problem is that we're a fully indecent team and quarterbacked by ken dorsey. i mean joshua cribbs. i mean ken dorsey. i mean ... fuck it, let's just put josh cribbs out there and let him run around a bit.

god, if i didn't love the browns i'd hate them.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

Bernie Kosar is like EVERYWHERES on the NFL 2008 Innernetz. I mean if you add up the pics of Phil Simms, Len Dickey, Steve Grogan, Ron Jaworski, and Steve Bartkowski, ADDED UP TOGETHER, they don't have as many pics on this thread as Bernie Effin Kosar.

But since you insist. I give you.....


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess it has to be said........in a "break Nancy's heart at the same time" kinda way.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Okay, this is directed at my second favorite Giants fan with "I <3 Donovan" on her chest.
> 
> <yes, there may be others you know....>
> 
> ...



Who is the first favorite?

*Shrug* They played like shit...but when the Giants play like shit its still fairly well. 

No! No Brian!



Spanky said:


> Bernie Kosar is like EVERYWHERES on the NFL 2008 Innernetz. I mean if you add up the pics of Phil Simms, Len Dickey, Steve Grogan, Ron Jaworski, and Steve Bartkowski, ADDED UP TOGETHER, they don't have as many pics on this thread as Bernie Effin Kosar.
> 
> But since you insist. I give you.....



*sigh* Phil Simms :wubu:



Spanky said:


> I guess it has to be said........in a "break Nancy's heart at the same time" kinda way.



Don't worry. I'm over it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 9, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i am boycotting this thread until i see a fucking picture of bernie fucking kosar.



If she gets Bernie fucking Kosar pictures can I have shirtless Eli pictures?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If she gets Bernie fucking Kosar pictures can I have shirtless Eli pictures?



No, no, and NO. For this week and this week only, you get Donovan!

But in red. Maybe you can imagine him in a Giants red uniform. 

Yeah, right.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 9, 2008)

He looks nice in red.

He has a cute smile.

He has great arms.

He deserves a better team. 

He's no Eli.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> He looks nice in red.
> 
> He has a cute smile.
> 
> ...



He deserves the bills.

Both always seem to be doomed to fail.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> He deserves the bills.
> 
> Both always seem to be doomed to fail.



That's the spirit, Sprinty! Way to be positive!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 12, 2008)

I must say, it is not looking good for the bills this week.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 12, 2008)

Giants vs Cowlosers this weekend. While I've learned my lesson as to being overly confident before a game I will say this......I hope we spank Tony harder than Jessica Simpson when she's feeling a bit domme.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 12, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Giants vs Cowlosers this weekend. While I've learned my lesson as to being overly confident before a game I will say this......I hope we spank Tony harder than Jessica Simpson when she's feeling a bit domme.



I hope so too, it would be sad if you didn't.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 13, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I must say, it is not looking good for the bills this week.



Funny how about 2 weeks ago you thought just the opposite and were trying to get me to place a bet on this game.

How quickly things change...lol.

Ah well. All's fair in love and football.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Bernie Kosar is like EVERYWHERES on the NFL 2008 Innernetz. I mean if you add up the pics of Phil Simms, Len Dickey, Steve Grogan, Ron Jaworski, and Steve Bartkowski, ADDED UP TOGETHER, they don't have as many pics on this thread as Bernie Effin Kosar.
> 
> But since you insist. I give you.....



Spanksters, this is the least you could do after that barrage of Cleveland quarterbacks plaguing my home of homes here on Dimensions. Seriously, you know it.

And Nancy, when your team sucks as much as mine, then you can make special requests. Until then, shut yer mouth woman and enjoy the tally your team keeps in the "W" column. 

I'm now off to cry about my Browns, and then about my age, as I must celebrate yet another birthday of mine at the stroke of midnight tonight.

Good thing there's no Browns game on my birthday to fuck things up!!! hahaha


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Funny how about 2 weeks ago you thought just the opposite and were trying to get me to place a bet on this game.
> 
> How quickly things change...lol.
> 
> Ah well. All's fair in love and football.



If you still want to bet i will, unlike some people i don't welsh on bets.
It will be like at least a week before i can take some pictures though.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2008)

I was just looking over the schedule for the week...this is a pretty interesting one for the lot of us...lol.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 14, 2008)

Fuck JP losman, i can't say anything else.

Actually that is the censored version.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Fuck JP losman, i can't say anything else.



Yeah...there really *is* nothing else to say Sprinty. 

Except... 


FAIL!


Good thing we didn't bet. You'd have been forked. Lol


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 14, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Yeah...there really *is* nothing else to say Sprinty.
> 
> Except...
> 
> ...



I guess so, though i feel like i weaseled my way out of it.

Trust me, much worse thought of him are in my head.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I guess so, though i feel like i weaseled my way out of it.
> 
> Trust me, much worse thought of him are in my head.



Well, feel free to post anything that you would have, had we actually bet...and you LOST. 






Oh, and Nancy? Oh NANCY??!?!?!?

WTF?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

Coldy "Moldy Oldy" Comfort gets a nice happy Birthday on the main Lounge, but here it is game on!

December 14, 1983. Shit, I was.....In.....high....school trying to figure out who to ask out for the Junior Prom. 

In the meantime, it was a Wednesday. The Browns had lost the week before to the Houston Oilers "Luv Ya Blue". 

The Browns faced the Pittsburgh Steelers, their hated rivals. I mean the guys I knew in college who were friends, wouldn't talk to each other the weeks leading up to a Browns-Steelers game and a win would shut the loser up for WEEKS. 

Little baby Jenka was born on a Wednesday, mid-week, in anticipation of the big upcoming game. Juuuuuuust a bit too young to go to the stadium, no to mention get served any drink other than milk, she probably stayed home to watch the game. 

Here is the box score.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

It is OFFICIAL. 


The Pack sucks.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wtf happened how did the bucs go from holding their destiny to now being very close to going to tampa as their destination and me hearing oh there is always next year how does atlanta control the fifth spot yes they beat us but we beat them also life is not so great right now for this bucs fan


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

It has been a tough week so far on the NFL Thread, (those that still check in...)

Tampa Bay............FAIL
Buffalo.................FAIL (again and again and again)
Green Bay.............EIPC FIAL (I mean really, 5 wins and in the same division as the Lions?)
New Yawk.............DOUBLE FAIL (I mean the Cowgirls??)
Oakland................autoFAIL
Cleveland.............. ??????
Philly.................... ??????

Tomorrow night. And no betting. I am disappointed in Coldy. When she sobers up, she can still belly up to the bar and make that bet with "Stone Cold" Spanky.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> It has been a tough week so far on the NFL Thread, (those that still check in...)
> 
> Tampa Bay............FAIL
> Buffalo.................FAIL (again and again and again)
> ...



you needn't mention oakland because they are autofail.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you needn't mention oakland because they are autofail.



Look up a post or two. Fixed it for ya. Sorry I missed you MF!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 15, 2008)

In more freaking great news for me monte is leaving the bucs family to join his son lane as the volunteers defensive cordinator woe is me I'm off to drown in this river of misery sigh


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Well, feel free to post anything that you would have, had we actually bet...and you LOST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know! I just don't know! I is skeered!



Spanky said:


> It has been a tough week so far on the NFL Thread, (those that still check in...)
> 
> Tampa Bay............FAIL
> Buffalo.................FAIL (again and again and again)
> ...



*mutter*Stupid Tony Romo*mutter*

PS...I see your User Title, Sir Spanks. Oh, yes...I see it!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> It has been a tough week so far on the NFL Thread, (those that still check in...)
> 
> Tampa Bay............FAIL
> Buffalo.................FAIL (again and again and again)
> ...



I don't see how buffalo can just get a fail. Any other team in the league woulda beat the jets yesterday.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I don't see how buffalo can just get a fail. Any other team in the league woulda beat the jets yesterday.



You got a special (again and again and again). How much more special to you want it to be without being downright mean. 

The Toronto Bills just don't have it this year. But next year I heard they are going to play some of their home games in Plattsburgh or Rochester or that other town up there.....hmmm......starts with a "B".


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

And where is mszwebs? WHERE IS SHE??

And that so called Packer defense(less)?

I got keelhauled for a freakin' TIE not a month ago. Now everyone is running and hiding. (actually not). Sprinty comes in to take his medicine and Nancy, well, poor Nancy. I have two words for her, Plaxico Burress. He IS the reason for the Giants shortened season. 

And Coldy is depressed about being 25 while she has at least 55 more years (based on an average 80 yr life span in these United States) of watching her beloved Brownie-cakes win a Super Bowl. I am thinking Super Bowl 99. You Roman Clevelanders know it better as IC as in "IC" the effin' Browns finally made it to a Super Bowl.....

:doh:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> You got a special (again and again and again). How much more special to you want it to be without being downright mean.
> 
> The Toronto Bills just don't have it this year. But next year I heard they are going to play some of their home games in Plattsburgh or Rochester or that other town up there.....hmmm......starts with a "B".



Losman deserves more then the meanest you or any one could give.

How does the Philadelphia bills sound?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Losman deserves more then the meanest you or any one could give.
> 
> How does the Philadelphia bills sound?



As soon as we have the Los Angeles Eagles, then we'll get the Philadelphia Vikings and the Minnesota Bills. It is an easy switch with all of those 4 SB losses. Toronto will become the Toronto Browns. Scratch their heads and change the name to the Toronto Oranges since the damn helmet and unis are friggin orange. Then Cleveland can wait for another franchise expansion to get a team. And have their "Browns" name for themselves. No one else wants it anyhoo. 

Sigh. It is a shame she is forsaking her Brownies. I mean no bet at all? No blind love for her team anymore?? It is like the loss of Santa Claus in a child's life or the absolute blind belief that money will be under the pillow in the morning where the baby tooth was placed. 

Now?? Nothing. No bet. No word. It coulda been fun. <Spanky tears up>


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok tonight only one time thing here I will be rooting for the browns why you may ask because philly has a chance for a spot in the playoffs and as I stated my bucs need help.......mutters under my breath go browns lol


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> As soon as we have the Los Angeles Eagles, then we'll get the Philadelphia Vikings and the Minnesota Bills. It is an easy switch with all of those 4 SB losses. Toronto will become the Toronto Browns. Scratch their heads and change the name to the Toronto Oranges since the damn helmet and unis are friggin orange. Then Cleveland can wait for another franchise expansion to get a team. And have their "Browns" name for themselves. No one else wants it anyhoo.
> 
> Sigh. It is a shame she is forsaking her Brownies. I mean no bet at all? No blind love for her team anymore?? It is like the loss of Santa Claus in a child's life or the absolute blind belief that money will be under the pillow in the morning where the baby tooth was placed.
> 
> Now?? Nothing. No bet. No word. It coulda been fun. <Spanky tears up>



Na, they would turn them into the maple leafs and they would wear hockey jerseys. Buffalo and Cleveland would have a nuclear war over who gets the expansion franchise.

Who cares if it is the 3rd string quarterback, you are supposed to have a stupid love of your team which causes you to do stupid things. Clearly she has lost the blind passion.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> As soon as we have the Los Angeles Eagles, then we'll get the Philadelphia Vikings and the Minnesota Bills. It is an easy switch with all of those 4 SB losses. Toronto will become the Toronto Browns. Scratch their heads and change the name to the Toronto Oranges since the damn helmet and unis are friggin orange. Then Cleveland can wait for another franchise expansion to get a team. And have their "Browns" name for themselves. No one else wants it anyhoo.
> 
> Sigh. It is a shame she is forsaking her Brownies. I mean no bet at all? No blind love for her team anymore?? It is like the loss of Santa Claus in a child's life or the absolute blind belief that money will be under the pillow in the morning where the baby tooth was placed.
> 
> Now?? Nothing. No bet. No word. It coulda been fun. <Spanky tears up>



WHAT IS THE BET?!?!?!!?

GODDAMMIT IT'S DORSEY BUT I'LL FUCKING DO IT. WHERE ARE YOU SPANKY?!?!?!?!

lay down the terms. as long as it does not involve me purchasing anything (because i am a poor person saving up for life in london), i'm game. seriously. fucking game.

CRIBBS VS. THE EAGLES. GOGOGO.

i seriously hope we kill your wildcard chances. sonuva. gameface.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> WHAT IS THE BET?!?!?!!?
> 
> GODDAMMIT IT'S DORSEY BUT I'LL FUCKING DO IT. WHERE ARE YOU SPANKY?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...




This has 'bad idea' written aaaaallllllllll over it.....

I support it fully!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 15, 2008)

well... a quarter in and all's i's gots to say is...

thank GOD spanky is out, wherever he is, enjoying this game.

and NOT at home, with his laptop out on his couch, watching the game.

like me.

because if that were the case, spanksters would be able to cash in on the easiest bet of his life right about now.

my willingness to lose a bet expires at half time. then all deals are off!

and i maintain a shred of dignity.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> well... a quarter in and all's i's gots to say is...
> 
> thank GOD spanky is out, wherever he is, enjoying this game.
> 
> ...



He really is Missing out on a once in a lifetime opportunity here. His bad for not checking in with the thread before heading to the bar.

I will tell him so in about 2 weeks when I meet him for coffee...NOT that I'll be able to get a word in edgewise over the psychotic rantings about the Green Bay "FAIL" Packers.

But, I digress.

Primo opportunity come and gone. if I had his celly, I'd call him and taunt him.

When the 3rd quarter starts LOL.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> He really is Missing out on a once in a lifetime opportunity here. His bad for not checking in with the thread before heading to the bar.
> 
> I will tell him so in about 2 weeks when I meet him for coffee...NOT that I'll be able to get a word in edgewise over the psychotic rantings about the Green Bay "FAIL" Packers.
> 
> ...



You're coming out this way in two weeks? For your interview? We'll have to do lunch or something. Me, you and Berna!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You're coming out this way in two weeks? For your interview? We'll have to do lunch or something. Me, you and Berna!



lol nope... Spanky is a Midwest boy actually... and he'll be in Milwaukee.

I have not heard anything about the interview, but considering that I told them that today was my one day off this week and I could change it with advanced notice...and I didn't hear anything...I'm gonna go ahead and accept the fact that I'm not quite destined to be a Jersey girl just yet.

But I WILL be out for the next Mini-Bash. If they would just pick a date lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> lol nope... Spanky is a Midwest boy actually... and he'll be in Milwaukee.



I just assumed he was a Philly boy. Interesting. 



mszwebs said:


> I have not heard anything about the interview, but considering that I told them that today was my one day off this week and I could change it with advanced notice...and I didn't hear anything...I'm gonna go ahead and accept the fact that I'm not quite destined to be a Jersey girl just yet.
> 
> But I WILL be out for the next Mini-Bash. If they would just pick a date lol.



I'm sorry about the interview but very happy to hear about the next Mini-Bash. You can be an honorary Jersey girl for the weekend. :happy:

PS...A little birdy told me to keep an eye open for April.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 15, 2008)

i just want to laugh at spanky, for the horrified look on his face as he reads this however many minutes too late.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.

felt good.

i'll be in jersey tooooooooooooooooo!!! and partying fucking harder than ever before.

like harder than naked mascara night, jess. harder than that. i'm not sure what that entails, i suppose streaking throughout the hotel hallways, maybe getting captured and screaming bloody murder while my mascara smears on the white sleeves to a cop uniform or something. then me screaming bloody murder about that.

i like to keep things classy.

and i can't fucking wait.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i just want to laugh at spanky, for the horrified look on his face as he reads this however many minutes too late.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.
> 
> ...



Jenka, we're going to do it up good. Like... I need to build extra days into this trip to recover, kind of good.

And can I please, PLEASE get drunk this time???

Edit: Oh...3rd quarter.

TOO BAD SO SAD!!!!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> well... a quarter in and all's i's gots to say is...
> 
> thank GOD spanky is out, wherever he is, enjoying this game.
> 
> ...



He must have been scared of Ken Dorsey.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

ARGHHHHHHH !!!!!

My opportunity for stiletto heels, leather and I <3 cleavage writing slipped right through my fingers!

Damn damn damn effity eff eff. FOR THE LOVE OF ROMEO AND ALL THAT IS NOT HOLY I WOULD HAVE GIVEN YOU THE 14 POINTS ON THE BET. 

Still will. 2 minutes left.  


SPANKY: EPIC FAIL, EFFIN EPIC (EFFIC !!)



cold comfort said:


> i just want to laugh at spanky, for the horrified look on his face as he reads this however many minutes too late.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just assumed he was a Philly boy. Interesting.



Yo! Girly, I am a Philly boy. At least the first 25 years. Moved to Minnesota after getting married. 

Interesting? Ya you betcha.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> ARGHHHHHHH !!!!!
> 
> My opportunity for stiletto heels, leather and I <3 cleavage writing slipped right through my fingers!
> 
> ...



boo.









hoo.









like i said. ken dorsey.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> boo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you would understand. Really. 

The key play for the Browns to remember was the interception in the Browns endzone, the run-back for 98 yards, and the Browns did NOT score. Brian Westbrook ran half the width of the field and chased the d-back down and helped slow him down so the tackle could be made. 

That is team football, Eagles-style. 

It is just sad for the Brownies. 

Spanky, fails. Major fail. Fail fail fail. 

Eagles rule.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I figured out why this thread is sucking this year. 

1. The Packers are out of the playoffs
2. The Browns are out of the playoffs
3. The only Jets fan we had is gone gone gone (missing )
4. The Raidaaaaaaaaz are again out of the playoffs
5. No one is excited about the Giants anymore, NANCY.
6. No one is excited about the Patriots anymore, since Tommy went down
7. No one cares about the Eagles (outside of Philly)
8. The Bucs are not showing much in the past two games
9. The Browns are out of the playoffs
10. The Packers are out of the playoffs. 
11. Spanky is just losing it and playing too nice. 
12. Did I mention that the Browns and Packers are out of the playoffs??



Let us know the things your team needs to get into the playoffs. If they are out of the playoffs, then what do they NEED to get into the playoffs. i.e "Packers, a Hall of Fame Quarterback" or "Raidaaaaaz: Kill Al Davis" might be on a list for those teams.

I'll go first (and probably last)

Eagles: Win at Redskins this week, kick Dallas ass next week at home. Then Bucs loss or Falcons loss this week, cause neither is going to lose next week. I am thinking Falcons losing to the Vikings as more probable than the Bucs going down to San Diego. But a fan will root and hope. 

No friggin' tiebreakers for the Iggles. Thank the TIE for that. 

---------------------------
Eagles clinching THIRD and the Packers in Lambeau next year. A Washington loss in the last two games will clinch at least third in the division. If the Cowboys win out, the Eagles have third sewn up. Could happen. If we make the playoffs, it will only be as a second place team in the NFC East. 

Then Zwebby owes me a fargin' Lambooooooooooooooo Field entrance ticket and at least ONE $8.50 cent tap. Real good deal there. 

Again........who cares................


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Let us know the things your team needs to get into the playoffs.



SLASH AND BURN SLASH AND BURN !!!







^ blissfully ignorant of the fact he'll soon be fired and slandered


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 17, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I think I figured out why this thread is sucking this year.
> 
> 1. The Packers are out of the playoffs
> 2. The Browns are out of the playoffs
> ...



First of all, this thread does NOT suck! I wrote "I <3 Donovan" on my boobs for this thread therefore it does _NOT_ suck!

Second of all, _*I*_ am excited about the Giants and that's all that matters, SPANKY. 

Finally, quit your whining. Isn't it you who has repeatedly said that there is no being nice to a fan of an opposing team, no feeling sorry for a losing team, no shirtless quarterback pictures, and by golly, no whining! Just because you missed your chance to see Coldy in something leather doesn't mean you've lost it. Now, buck up, young man and start your trash talking, bet making, and taunting of lesser teams. Its why we like you in the first place.

PS...The Giants just need to start being Giants again and all will be fine. Otherwise, if we keep looking like we have the past two games...we're screwed.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all, this thread does NOT suck! I wrote "I <3 Donovan" on my boobs for this thread therefore it does _NOT_ suck!



Okay, I will give you that. :bow:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I think I figured out why this thread is sucking this year.
> 
> 1. The Packers are out of the playoffs
> 2. The Browns are out of the playoffs
> ...



Are the bills expect to fail so good every year, you just forgot to put them on the list of fail.

You fail, just like eagles.

For the bills to get in the playoffs, we need a new offense coordinator, banish jp losman to hell, learn to play something other then prevent defense, and not miss field goals wide right.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> Are the bills expect to fail so good every year, you just forgot to put them on the list of fail.
> 
> You fail, just like eagles.
> 
> For the bills to get in the playoffs, we need a new offense coordinator, banish jp losman to hell, learn to play something other then prevent defense, and not miss field goals wide right.


*
Top Five Auto Fail of all time.
*
1. Cleveland Browns (no bowls)
2. New Orleans Saints (no bowls)
*3. Buffalo Bills (0-4 bowls in a row)*
4. Minnesota Vikings (0-4 bowls not in a row)
5. Philadelphia Eagles/Cincinnati Bagels (TIE OF COURSE 0-2 bowls)



The Raidaaaaaaaaz have won bowls, a few of them. So suffering has to go on longer, much longer than the Browns, even if they win a bowl, sooooooo we are talking like centuries, dude.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 18, 2008)

Spanky said:


> *
> Top Five Auto Fail of all time.
> *
> 1. Cleveland Browns (no bowls)
> ...



at least most of you bastards have been scraping the playoffs. it takes us three seasons to compile ten wins. and we _have_ won three superbowls .. but all before i was even born. INJUSTICE!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> at least most of you bastards have been scraping the playoffs. it takes us three seasons to compile ten wins. and we _have_ won three superbowls .. but all before i was even born. INJUSTICE!



hans, i love you man ... but seriously, no sympathy here. like, uhm, how do i say it ... ahhh, no sympathy. i mean i pretty much laughed at that. just sayin'. 


*what the browns need in order to make the playoffs:*

1. a miracle.
2. ... read above.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> at least most of you bastards have been scraping the playoffs. it takes us three seasons to compile ten wins. and we _have_ won three superbowls .. but all before i was even born. INJUSTICE!



At least you don't have the heartbreak of being so close, yet so far.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 18, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> At least you don't have the heartbreak of being so close, yet so far.



well, not as many times as you, but the '03 superbowl sodomizing at the hands of the bucs wasn't exactly "fun."


----------



## Adrian (Dec 19, 2008)

While doing some research on super bowls for my grandson a couple days ago, I found the following facts;
* San Francisco is the only team to have gone to the super bowl more than once that has not lost a game!
* Dallas has been to the super bowl more than any other team, seven times. Four wins and three loses.
* The Raiders have won three of the five times they have been to the super bowl.
* Tennessee, San Diego, Carolina, and Seattle have lost their only time being in the super bowl.
* The New York Jets and Tampa Bay have won in their only appearance at a super bowl.
* Philadelphia, and Cincinnati have been to the super bowl twice and lost them both.
* Denver lost their first four super bowls before winning two of them.

Poor Minnesota and Buffalo at least have been to the super bowls but, have lost all four games.
To me the worst is Buffalo that went four years in a ROW, and lost all of them!

Detroit, New Orleans, Arizona, Cleveland, Jacksonville and Houston have never been to a super bowl.

Adrian


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hans, i love you man ... but seriously, no sympathy here. like, uhm, how do i say it ... ahhh, no sympathy. i mean i pretty much laughed at that. just sayin'.
> 
> 
> *what the browns need in order to make the playoffs:*
> ...



BOOO!

Booooring!

Let's try something more realistic, shall we??

From a enormous mother ship hiding behind the dark side of the moon, aliens send ships to Earth which settle over the following cities, 

Dallas
New York
Cincinnati
Houston
Baltimore
St. Louis
New Orleans
Washington DC
Atlanta
Minneapolis
Boston
Buffalo (and Toronto just in case)
Kansas City
Oakland
San Fran
Charlotte
Miami
Seattle
Tampa 
Chicago
Green Bay
Pittsburgh
Jacksonville
Phoenix
Denver
San Diego
Indianapolis
Nashville
North Jersey
Philadelphia

At 12 noon on December 29, 2008 the day after the last regular season game, the ships over each city send a annihilating beam down destroying all of the cities, the population and surrounding environs. 

The NFL Commissioner, from a bunker in Canada somewhere, declares that the season must go on, out of respect to the dead and the survivors. 

As the only surviving NFL cities, Cleveland (4-12) and Detroit (0-16) are awarded the AFC and NFC Championships respectively and the Super Bowl is set for February 2, 2009 in Toledo, which seems to be a fair middle point. Cleveland is installed in Las Vegas as the 3 point favorites. Within the Milky Way galaxy, the Browns are ominously set on the board as 14 point favorites. There is talk of possible intervention by the new alien overloads based on how the game progresses. 

February 2, 2009, the Super Bowl is held in Toledo Municipal Stadium. It is a clear and crisp cold 30 degree day. The Detroit Lions take an early lead and by the half, pull ahead by two touchdowns, 17 - 3. The teams leave the field and the aliens proceed to make some changes at the half. 

Ken Dorsey just disappears into a vapor. The aliens magically sober up Bernie "Fucking" Kosar put him in his 28 year old body and give him the gift of mobility like Randall Cunningham (otherwise known as QB Eagles). Earnest Byner is put back into his 28 year old body and given the gift of natural occurring velcro padded fingers. Meanwhile, the Detroit defense suddenly finds their legs gone below the knee while the offense is rendered completely blind. 

The second half becomes a battle royale. The Browns claw back and finally win at the end, 22 - 20 having scored 6 field goals and winning on a last second safety by a blind running back having been turned around and sent to his own end zone. 

Cleveland erupts in a unified cheer of relief and joy having won their first and possibly the last Super Bowl on earth. 

5 minutes later, Cleveland is destroyed by the aliens. Turns out, a hell of a lot of aliens lost big on the spread, even with Bernie Kosar in at Quarterback. 

Word has it, Detroit is 5:1 odds on the Super Bowl for 2010.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> 5 minutes later, Cleveland is destroyed by the aliens. Turns out, a hell of a lot of aliens lost big on the spread, even with Bernie Kosar in at Quarterback.
> 
> Word has it, Detroit is 5:1 odds on the Super Bowl for 2010.



*
Dumb extrateresstials 

They should have bought back Otto Graham as QB 
with Jim Brown and Marion Motely in the backfield 

*


----------



## Adrian (Dec 20, 2008)

If they are going to bring back those stars, they need to bring back the 'O-line' that performed in front of them!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> BOOO!
> 
> Booooring!
> 
> ...



Fucking great

Go bills tomorrow, don't let me down again you bastards.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2008)

Spanky said:


> BOOO!
> 
> Booooring!
> 
> ...



Good thing I'm in central Jersey. The Giants are always welcome to hide out from bitter aliens in my basement.

They better do well today or they won't have to worry about aliens annihilating them.


----------



## runningman (Dec 21, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Good thing I'm in central Jersey. The Giants are always welcome to hide out from bitter aliens in my basement.
> 
> They better do well today or they won't have to worry about aliens annihilating them.



Update on the alien story. Seems as they were about to invade earth and cause all sorts of heinous damage with their death rays they noticed Nancy getting angry and decided it'd be much safer to run away.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2008)

runningman said:


> Update on the alien story. Seems as they were about to invade earth and cause all sorts of heinous damage with their death rays they noticed Nancy getting angry and decided it'd be much safer to run away.



I guess there really is intelligent life out there after all.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hangs head freaking gruden freaking garcia freaking kiffin freaking bryant freaking special teams enjoy the playoffs in your million dollar homes to even let a team like the chargers beat you at home ok beat is too kind more like humiliate,stomp and make us like like little ****** I only stopped myself there because there are women present but you get the drift freak you tampa bay freak you.......


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2008)

If I could count how many time the Eagles went to Washington and did NOTHING...........

Anybody got some extra hands and feet available for counting? I am going way above 20.

Feckin inter-division games. 

Cripes.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow that was a great game and a good chance these two will meet for the nfc championship congrats to the giants though


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 21, 2008)

The bills won a game, the bills won a game, the world will end.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2008)

That's what I'm effin talkin' about! My boys are back!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> That's what I'm effin talkin' about! My boys are back!






Sorry, Spanky is currently experiencing technical difficulties.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2008)

Poor Spankalicious. Should I change my User Title to "Spanky <3 Jason"? Would that make you feel better?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Poor Spankalicious. Should I change my User Title to "Spanky <3 Jason"? Would that make you feel better?



My dear Giant-loving girl......just write it on your chest and pst pix rite now plz thx!

Iggles in Washington does not work. MAJOR FAIL. It is a recipe for disaster. Next week, I fear, win or lose, there will be a sign pounded into the cold ground in front of Lincoln Financial Field....

FOR SALE

One Quarterback, mobile, smiles a lot, has trouble under pressure, wicked strong arm, +100 QB rating when not being interrupted by defense. Big cap money, will trade cheap. 

Please, no Mannings need apply. Or Daunte Culpepper.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> My dear Giant-loving girl......just write it on your chest and pst pix rite now plz thx!
> 
> Iggles in Washington does not work. MAJOR FAIL. It is a recipe for disaster. Next week, I fear, win or lose, there will be a sign pounded into the cold ground in front of Lincoln Financial Field....
> 
> ...



if you don't find any buyers and want to just dispose of him somewhere, you can always drop him off in cleveland, spanky. we're pretty good at getting rid of quarterbacks.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 22, 2008)

Spanky said:


> My dear Giant-loving girl......just write it on your chest and pst pix rite now plz thx!



Writing on chest pics must be earned, good sir. 



Spanky said:


> Iggles in Washington does not work. MAJOR FAIL. It is a recipe for disaster. Next week, I fear, win or lose, there will be a sign pounded into the cold ground in front of Lincoln Financial Field....
> 
> FOR SALE
> 
> ...



Maybe what the Iggles need _is_ a Manning....but I'm not willing to give up mine. Go get your own. 

Should Smiles McNabb end up elsewheres I think he'll be fine...Not so sure about the Hatchlings without him though.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, Nancy...... <Spanky pulling up/adjusting trousers and sniffing a la Ralph Furley aka Don Knots from 3's Company>.....now that we Eagles have been to all of those NFC Championships and Superbowl, we are due for a couple of 4 - 12s or effin 3-12-1 or 1-11-4 or whatever the farg. 

Bring on Cleveland and Green Bay 14 times next year. We can hit 8-8 no doubt. 

I believe. <insert barf smilie>


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> if you don't find any buyers and want to just dispose of him somewhere, you can always drop him off in cleveland, spanky. we're pretty good at getting rid of quarterbacks.



I just can't bring myself to joke with you anymore. I sense a fragility here. I mean Cleveland may not be the best team in Ohio anymore. We are all here, and we care. 

I am sending you some alcohol. It is a loooooong winter. In Cleveland.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas 2008 NFL threaders.:kiss2:

Shoshie Bug


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Merry Christmas 2008 NFL threaders.:kiss2:
> 
> Shoshie Bug



Happy Chanukah Shoshie!!! (And anyone else )


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Merry Christmas 2008 NFL threaders.:kiss2:
> 
> Shoshie Bug



How about "Happy Holidays" for the God-less, atheistic wonders that ARE Eagles fans?? With our luck, we decided there was no God long ago. OR, that he resided in Pittsburgh in the summer and Dallas in the winter with frequent visits on vacation to San Francisco. 

So if I throw a snowball at you it is only because I care. 

Ask Zwebby, I'd chuck a few her way today if I could.......


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 22, 2008)

OH, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD...

Seriously. SERIOUSLY??? We finally get the ball in the last 2 minutes, make it down the field only to have our attempt BLOCKED by the ONE TEAM THAT ALWAYS BLOCKS OUR FIELD GOALS AND PUNTS???

How the fuck were they not ready for that, A) and how were we NOT READY, B)??? 

And I'm not even going to whine about the fact that the Bears practically lined up over the line, not even close to the little crouchy stance that they're supposed to take. Dude was like half standing before the snap 

Ah well.

At least it wasn't a tie. 

I swear though...if the Lions beat us next week, I'm gonna start shoppin' around.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 23, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> OH, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD...
> 
> Seriously. SERIOUSLY??? We finally get the ball in the last 2 minutes, make it down the field only to have our attempt BLOCKED by the ONE TEAM THAT ALWAYS BLOCKS OUR FIELD GOALS AND PUNTS???
> 
> ...



Okay, that was a shot worthy or some lame assed excuse for a response. Uh, I'll write this but I just opened the window and shouted it out. Maybe you heard it. 

8-6-1 sounds a leeetle better than..... 

FIVE and TEN. I mean 5 - 10. Helluva season. You might take 0-8-8 right now?? Hmmmm?

Remember next week.......Dallas win, Washington loss means Lambooooooooooo Field next year for some foooootbaaaaaaal.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 23, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> OH, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD...
> 
> Seriously. SERIOUSLY??? We finally get the ball in the last 2 minutes, make it down the field only to have our attempt BLOCKED by the ONE TEAM THAT ALWAYS BLOCKS OUR FIELD GOALS AND PUNTS???
> 
> ...



At least your field goal wasn't wide right, like predicted by tony cornhiser.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 23, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Ah well.
> 
> At least it wasn't a tie.



Heh! 



mszwebs said:


> I swear though...if the Lions beat us next week, I'm gonna start shoppin' around.



The Giants are always welcoming to new fans....

What?

Just sayin' 

PS...Free bomb shelter in my basement (perfect for random cranky alien attacks) for the first 5 new Giant supporters.


----------



## runningman (Dec 23, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So. Horrible death by alien attack OR support the Giants. Hmmm. 

ALIENS COME GET ME!!!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 23, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Heh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, kenaue Reves will be there to save us.


----------



## runningman (Dec 28, 2008)

Watching the Bills game. Hoping they can do the Dolphins a favour. But as usual it looks like they'd struggle to beat themsleves. I am still hopeful however that the crazy-high winds will blow the posts down and they will land on Matt Kassel's head.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 28, 2008)

*THANK  YOU JESUS!!!!*

Nancy...SERIOUSLY??? The VIKINGS??? 

Jen, "I don't know... its just Cleveland." 

Sprinty? Tampa guy who is now back in PA and likes SSBBW ? I hesitate to ask what happened this week gents...lol... our hopes were so high this season :doh:

Sorry. I'm having too much fun with color today. 

I DO have to shout out to the Oakland Doom...even if it is at Tampa dude's expense.

Good luck to the Iggles with Romo and TO tonight...

I just have to say that I'm glad that the Lions didn't win today, otherwise I would have had to purchase a Bears jersey.

I've bever heard the Green Bay fans SO FCUKIN RABID before though. It was kinda cool...lol. 

0uch and 16. 

*EPIC FAIL.*


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 28, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *THANK  YOU JESUS!!!!*
> 
> Nancy...SERIOUSLY??? The VIKINGS???
> 
> ...



yes the bills let everyone in america down by giving the pats hope to make the playoffs. God, the bills suck.

If they have done nothing but run, why do you put 6 in the box. It is like they were paid to lose.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 28, 2008)

How about them Cowboys


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm afraid no one but a lions fan has any right to bitch anymore on this thread than i do at the present time.

no.

one.

SERIOUSLY. BE GONE. OH WE DIDN'T MAKE THE PLAYOFFS WAH, WAH. OH THE BILLS ARE MEDIOCRE, WAH, WAH. OH THE COWBOYS LOOKED LIKE IDIOTS AGAINST THE IGGLES, WAH, WAH.

listen here, you half-assed losers. my team set a record today.

oh yeah.

that's right.

the cleveland browns set a motherfucking *NFL TEAM RECORD* _today._

*24 CONSECUTIVE QUARTERS WITHOUT A MOTHERFUCKING OFFENSIVE TOUCHDOWN.*



that's actually the exact words, too.

no one here shares my pain. be gone. 

i wish all of you winners nothing but disappointment and shame in 2009. 

*sobs hysterically in the corner*


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 28, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i'm afraid no one but a lions fan has any right to bitch anymore on this thread than i do at the present time.
> 
> no.
> 
> ...



Your browns might even be able to extend the amazing streak they are on.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2008)

i'd like to apologize to luv and any other bucs fans on behalf of the raiders. i'm torn because on one side we did knock out the team responsible for our super-rape a few years back, but on the other all it really did was get us a slightly worse draft pick. fuck it all.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok so here I go again what can I say we shot ourselves in the foot again and again monte kiffin couldn't wait to the end of the season to announce that he was leaving sorry but that was just classless and I find it kind of funny how our defense went down the hill since his announcement so I'm gonna end this like this gruden,kiffin,garcia and our aging defense it's time to get the buc out.....oh and as for the playoffs I'm gonna root for the state I was born in soooo go panthers


----------



## Spanky (Dec 30, 2008)

<yaaaaawwwwwwnnnnn>

Hey guys? 

What's going on?? How's the weather?? 

Can't complain here. 

Luv the Bucs. Really love the Raidaaazzzzz. Love out to the Bears. 

Fuckin Eagles suck shit. That score shoulda been 75-6 maybe 104-6. There are not enough points to make any real Eagles fan happy when it comes to those mutha humpin Cowpies. 

Is Coldy fistin' her monitor yet reading this?? 

<giggle>

Nancy?? Nancy?? You there?? I gotta handle a state FULL of Vi-queen fans this week. I am getting multiple invites for a real Eagles fan to work over. Until some 4th and 26 stuff happens or THEY LOSE and then I get 5 minutes to leave the premises. BUT.....then it is back to North fekkin Jersey for some downtown South Philly ass kickin shit, old style with red gravy on top. You betta get your wonderful rack ready for another bet. 


Sprinty?? While you are watching the playoffs....PLAYOFFS?? PLAYOFFS? Remember, my friend.......on behalf of the 9-7 Bucs, 9-7 Cowgirls, and 9-7 Bears........the 9-6-AND ONE EAGLES say......

*TIE THIS. *


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 30, 2008)

Spanky said:


> <yaaaaawwwwwwnnnnn>
> 
> Hey guys?
> 
> ...



Oh Spanks...:kiss2:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 30, 2008)

Spanky said:


> <yaaaaawwwwwwnnnnn>
> 
> Hey guys?
> 
> ...



Congrats, you get to shove the tie in our faces that we made fun of your for. Enjoy your moment in the sun, it will all be over sunday.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well love the bucs all you want they just bought you a first round demise but who really cares we all know a giants vs panthers rematch is inevitable for the nfc championship and I'm screaming at the top of my lungs go panthers


----------



## Adrian (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard several sports/news announcers state the the Detroit Lions are the first team that has had a winless season. That is very incorrect, the Tampa Bay Buckineers lost their first TWENTY-SIX games. If you check the record books there should be another team that has gone winless in the last forty years.

Adrian


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 30, 2008)

Adrian said:


> I have heard several sports/news announcers state the the Detroit Lions are the first team that has had a winless season. That is very incorrect, the Tampa Bay Buckineers lost their first TWENTY-SIX games. If you check the record books there should be another team that has gone winless in the last forty years.
> 
> Adrian



The Detroit Lions were the first NFL team to have an 0-16 record and winless season. The 1976 Tampa Bay Bucs also had a winless season and were the first to do it, but it was only 0-14, therefore teeeeechnically leaving them that small window of opportunity where they just might've hypothetically won a game and not be winless, by today's 16 game standard. Hence why the Detroit Lions are being pegged as the record-holding winless season bastards.

Hopefully that clarifies, if only mildly.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 30, 2008)

"The record-holding winless season bastards." Hilarious! They should just change their name to that.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 30, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Well love the bucs all you want they just bought you a first round demise but who really cares we all know a giants vs panthers rematch is inevitable for the nfc championship and I'm screaming at the top of my lungs go panthers



....That is all.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Dec 30, 2008)

The bills not firing jauron, stupidest move so far this year.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 30, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> ....That is all.



Yup, and last year it was going to be a Cowboys v Patriots Super Bowl if I remember. 

Vikes to take the Eagles?? Are you kidding? I plan on being overconfident all stinkin week. I KNOW Nancy would prefer the Falcons/Cardinals winner over the Iggles. Either way, it is all "birdies" to her anyways......

I know she doesn't want the Cleveland Brownies.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 31, 2008)

Commenters on ESPN.com's story on next year's Pro Bowl have completely destroyed my faith in humanity.

Keep in mind the article clearly states that because the Pro Bowl is moving to the week before the Super Bowl (and played in the same stadium), players on conference champion teams will NOT participate.

Cue half of the commenters:

"OMFG WAT IF PEYTON IS IN THE SUPER BOWL BUT GETS HURT IN THE PRO BOWL!?!? AND WAT ABOUT JET LAG FROM FLYING TO HAWAII THE WEEK OF THE SUPER BOWL!!>!!!!!!!!!!111!! THIS IS A HORRIBLE IDEA!!!!!"

:doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 31, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yup, and last year it was going to be a Cowboys v Patriots Super Bowl if I remember.
> 
> Vikes to take the Eagles?? Are you kidding? I plan on being overconfident all stinkin week. I KNOW Nancy would prefer the Falcons/Cardinals winner over the Iggles. Either way, it is all "birdies" to her anyways......
> 
> I know she doesn't want the Cleveland Brownies.



I should be an example of how being overconfident is a baaaad idea. You might end up with a lipstick heart and another man's name on your chest.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 31, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I should be an example of how being overconfident is a baaaad idea. You might end up with a lipstick heart and another man's name on your chest.



A-MEN.

I too am an example of how sassin' off can get you nothing but trouble..lol.

This does not mean, however, that I will not continue to do so, this season and beyond.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> A-MEN.
> 
> I too am an example of how sassin' off can get you nothing but trouble..lol.
> 
> This does not mean, however, that I will not continue to do so, this season and beyond.




Bellz, we should make it a goal to get Spanky in a humiliating picture at some point during this season. I will not be happy going into the 2009 NFL Thread without one.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Bellz, we should make it a goal to get Spanky in a humiliating picture at some point during this season. I will not be happy going into the 2009 NFL Thread without one.



Agreed.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck ladies. 


Goooooooooood luck! 


E-men all the way. 


<now where's that ol' picture gem of Zwebby in the too tight Packers' uniform?>

Good times.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have no idea of what kind of bet to place but you're goin' down, Spanky. The time has come....

Oh, yes....The time has come!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have no idea of what kind of bet to place but you're goin' down, Spanky. The time has come....
> 
> Oh, yes....The time has come!



Nancy, my little G-men Midget fan, root HARD against the Vi-queens this weekend. I sure will. I want the Midgets, in Midget-land. The spanking is best given in front of their own fans. 

Oh, the opportunities if the Iggles win......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nancy, my little G-men Midget fan, root HARD against the Vi-queens this weekend. I sure will. I want the Midgets, in Midget-land. The spanking is best given in front of their own fans.
> 
> Oh, the opportunities if the Iggles win......



I'm not willing to make a bet on it....I don't think...but I think the Eagles will choke. At least I really, really hope they do. So,  Spanky

In more important news...Just read that the Giants are still the Super Bowl faves. Nice to hear.

Also just read that everyone under the sun is trying to steal Steve Spagnola for their Head Coaching positions. Not so nice to hear. Don't do it, Steve! Don't leave Big Blue!!!


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok I'll give it to you the eagles thrashed the cowboys but I mean how much confidence can one have when the week before you couldn't even put it in the endzone to beat washington how quickly one forgets I guess but as I stated unless some miracle happens panthers and giants in the nfc championship and all bets is off on that one but I'm still rooting for the panthers and trust me you wouldn't want your eagles playing the panthers anyway it just means more heart break


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2009)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Ok I'll give it to you the eagles thrashed the cowboys but I mean how much confidence can one have when the week before you couldn't even put it in the endzone to beat washington how quickly one forgets I guess but as I stated unless some miracle happens panthers and giants in the nfc championship and all bets is off on that one but I'm still rooting for the panthers and trust me you wouldn't want your eagles playing the panthers anyway it just means more heart break



#1. Nothing is sure for the Eagles. If the team matches up with the Vikings the way it looks on paper, the Eagles should win. 

#2. The favorites (also the away teams) have gone down on Saturday (not sure of the Ravens-Dophins result yet), so I am not sure about anything playing in the Metro(screaming)dome. 

#3. I think the Panthers are the more dangerous team right now only because the Giants are limping along with their record wins earlier in the season. They have not hit the playoffs with much mo'. Last year, they had ALL of the mo'. 

#4. It would be beautiful to go to Carolina as the big underdog and steal the Super Bowl ticket from them the way they did it to us back in 2004.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, Kids... Looks like we have ourselves a prime line up on Sunday.

Our very own *Nancy* and her Giants against our very own *Spanky* and his Eagles.

Place your bets, and place 'em high!

Oh. And the Titans play the Ravens and the Cardinals play the Panthers... as well as the Chargers and the Steelers. So...yay! lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Well, Kids... Looks like we have ourselves a prime line up on Sunday.
> 
> Our very own *Nancy* and her Giants against our very own *Spanky* and his Eagles.
> 
> ...




Not that I don't have 110% faith in my team but no more bets...especially bets involving any form of writing on my chest. Nope, not gonna happen.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Not that I don't have 110% faith in my team but no more bets...especially bets involving any form of writing on my chest. Nope, not gonna happen.



Ok, Nancy, you are good on your word and have taken bets and fulfilled them in good faith. 

Not taking any bet now means that you are something slightly less than 100% regarding the Midgets. Admit it, sweet cheeks. 

That is not to say that you could find a substitute to take the bet.......say a poor sot from a team that did not make the playoffs and could write love notes to Donovan, Brian or DeSean etc etc etc. 

Se la vie.......

I am so glad we get the Giants again. So glad.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2009)

Dear Woman Within Catalog,

why Why WHY can you not offer a Girly NFL t-shirt that is available in not only the Packers and the Browns,but the Giants as well???

Or, perhaps, the Giants and the Packers, but lets go crazy and add the Browns???

WHY must this be so difficult?

~ A Rabid Fan


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Ok, Nancy, you are good on your word and have taken bets and fulfilled them in good faith.
> 
> Not taking any bet now means that you are something slightly less than 100% regarding the Midgets. Admit it, sweet cheeks.
> 
> ...



Spanky, taunting me is just the thing to make me agree to another (stooopid) bet because I DO believe in my boys. HOWEVER, no cleavage pics! 



mszwebs said:


> Dear Woman Within Catalog,
> 
> why Why WHY can you not offer a Girly NFL t-shirt that is available in not only the Packers and the Browns,but the Giants as well???
> 
> ...



Agreed!


PS...To guys who Repped me while dissing my Giants...Thanks! Keep it coming. I'll have my fourth yellow can in no time.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky, taunting me is just the thing to make me agree to another (stooopid) bet because I DO believe in my boys. HOWEVER, no cleavage pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, it is not about cleavage. It is about points for cleavage. Say......Giants get 3 points for a cleavage bet and 7 points for an ass bet....... j/k 

Really, cleavage does not need to be involved. The letter thing is fine, or a damn writing assignment, maybe 500 words with the theme offered by the winner and the assignment written by the loser. 

I don't have to be all about the visual.....<errrrr>.....really, it is no problem....<grrrrrr>.....it can be all mental and written.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not sure I want to know what kind of writing assignment you have in mind.......

Personally, I'd love to come up with something creative and boarderline cruel for you, Spankster because you soooo deserve it (no, I'm not bitter in the least). However, since I've been burned on the flipside I want all ideas submitted in detail before I agree to anything final.

Anyway, I need to get to bed so we'll think on it for now. 

Goodnight my dear friend....my bitter enemy :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Goodnight my dear friend....my bitter enemy :bow:



Right back atcha, my bitter friend......my dear enemy.....:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 6, 2009)

Being the 12th day of Christmas tomorrow (Epiphany or Three Kings Day) we have a weak shot at that song we all know so well.......

Sixteen (not 12) Lions Losses 
Eleven Choking Cowboys
Ten Packer Losses
Nine Belichik's a-cheating
Eight Dolphins a-drowning
(nine and ) Seven Teams Playoffs a-missing
Six Jets a-tripping
Fiiiiiiiiiiiiive Favrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre Interceptionnnnnnnnnnnnnns
Four Playoff Birds (Ravens, Eagles, Falcons and Cardinals in case yer not keeping count)
Three Romo Turnovers
Two Giants shooting
and Modell hanging from a Buckeye Treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 6, 2009)

It looks like there only needs to be one playoff game this week, since no one cares about the other three.

Go Eagles, by the way(prepares to be shot).


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Being the 12th day of Christmas tomorrow (Epiphany or Three Kings Day) we have a weak shot at that song we all know so well.......
> 
> Sixteen (not 12) Lions Losses
> Eleven Choking Cowboys
> ...



It was only one Giant shooting....the other one just happened to be there. 



sprint45_45 said:


> It looks like there only needs to be one playoff game this week, since no one cares about the other three.
> 
> Go Eagles, by the way(prepares to be shot).



Sprinty??? Why???


----------



## Spanky (Jan 6, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> It looks like there only needs to be one playoff game this week, since no one cares about the other three.
> 
> Go Eagles, by the way(prepares to be shot).



Yeah, Giants fans (and players) shoot. Eagles fans just throw snowballs. 

If Nancy has the aim like her receiving corps, she may wind up with a hole in her foot. 

WAIT! There are all kinds of match-ups this week.....

Favre versus the one guy left who cares about him coming back next year

Buffalo versus outsourcing NFL jobs to Toronto

Romo versus Simpson (not Homer, but Jessica)

Brady versus "franchise tagged" what's his name

The Jets versus the ruling that they cannot compete in the ACC next year

The Lions versus....well....every other place to spend your entertainment dollar in Detroit. 

McNabb versus Philadelphia after Eagles fans got a taste of differences in QBs in a playoff game.....

Minnesota versus Childress and another long year of Childress

Cleveland versus the high school coaches in OH not interested in taking that coaching position

Peyton versus Eli on who can exit the playoffs FASTER. 

The Real Thing (Jim Johnson) versus the poor facsimilie (Steve Spagnola)

And for one moment you think that Eagles-Giants playoffs wouldn't be the hot game this week really is pinning hopes on the legions of generational fans ready to renew the historic rivalries such as:

San Diego - Pittsburgh
Tennessee - Baltimore
and <drumroll please> Panthers-Cardinals

Loooooooong before Tex Schramm gave birth to that abortion called the Cowboys, Eagles-Giants was the rivalry in the old NFC East. In Iggles-land, (and don't tell anybody), it really still is. Jints fans live too close, hang out at the same beaches, walk on the same boardwalks, go to the same colleges and have fans that split a state in two (New Jersey). We only get to see Cowboy fans on tv. 

Win or lose, it is the game people want to see. To be the best, you have to beat the best.....or in this case.....the Giants. 

Titans are the best.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 6, 2009)

Jersey is 90% Giants.

I totally made that up but it sounds about right.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sprinty??? Why???



I don't like the mannings. I think hate would be the correct word. You dump the manning i would probably go the other way.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Jersey is 90% Giants.
> 
> I totally made that up but it sounds about right.



And 90% Eagles. 

I mean it IS Jersey. 

They count that way.....


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2009)

So who is gonna crack out the 2009 NFL thread? 

GO Pies. Oh sorry. Wrong competion.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> So who is gonna crack out the 2009 NFL thread?
> 
> GO Pies. Oh sorry. Wrong competion.



Shosh,

2009 thread can not be started until all talk of 2008 is over. 

We still have weeks to go yet. 

But don't you worry. The birth of 2009 shall be amazing!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> So who is gonna crack out the 2009 NFL thread?
> 
> GO Pies. Oh sorry. Wrong competion.



We go on football time, not calender time.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> And 90% Eagles.
> 
> I mean it IS Jersey.
> 
> They count that way.....



Here in the Jerz we count like this....

One bloodied, mangled Eagles body. Two bloodied, mangled Eagles bodies. Three bloodied, mangled Eagles bodies.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 8, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Ok, Nancy, you are good on your word and have taken bets and fulfilled them in good faith.
> 
> Not taking any bet now means that you are something slightly less than 100% regarding the Midgets. Admit it, sweet cheeks.
> 
> ...



I would be very willing to step up to the plate and place a bet with you Spanky. If anything, to make up for the bet I had stolen from my very grasp when Ken Dumbass Dorsey decided to jump in the driver's seat for our much anticipated and highly anti-climatic game.

Name the terms. LET'S DO THIS.

Oh, and just to get you riled up Spanksters ...

*GO GIANTS!!!*





NancyGirl74 said:


> Here in the Jerz we count like this....
> 
> One bloodied, mangled Eagles body. Two bloodied, mangled Eagles bodies. Three bloodied, mangled Eagles bodies. *HAH. HAH. HAH.*




... and again, just in case you forgot my stance spanky ... 

(love you nancy. )


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> I would be very willing to step up to the plate and place a bet with you Spanky. If anything, to make up for the bet I had stolen from my very grasp when Ken Dumbass Dorsey decided to jump in the driver's seat for our much anticipated and highly anti-climatic game.
> 
> Name the terms. LET'S DO THIS.
> 
> ...




You are my new favorite!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Here in the Jerz we count like this....
> 
> One bloodied, mangled Eagles body. Two bloodied, mangled Eagles bodies. Three bloodied, mangled Eagles bodies.



VINCE PAPALE LIVES IN JERSEY. And as long as this remains, Jersey will still be partially Eagles land. Sorry, but anything less than an invasion will keep it as it is. 

By Sunday afternoon, the Meadowlands will be lost to the Giants and the rest of Jersey will fall under the power of Green. Real Green. Not that Jets crappy green.....


Any I vacation there every year. My kids swim in it's oceans. In South Jersey, thugs with Giants crap on are called one thing.....


Foreigners. 


<your bloody Eagle-fan visions are getting me a little disturbed......>


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> I would be very willing to step up to the plate and place a bet with you Spanky. If anything, to make up for the bet I had stolen from my very grasp when Ken Dumbass Dorsey decided to jump in the driver's seat for our much anticipated and highly anti-climatic game.
> 
> Name the terms. LET'S DO THIS.
> 
> ...



You sellout, "browns" nosing little vixen. Trying to get "brownie" points with Nancy, are you?

We share so much in common, you and me, Coldy. So much. Uh......for one example, your team crushed the Giants and...welll.....the Eagles crushed the Giants also. I mean they couldn't even TIE the Brownies. The Giants have a worse record against Ohio. The Eagles are 1-0-1 and the Giants are 1-1-0. IT IS HUGE. 

Do you want to risk your body to the whims and fancies of a crap assed team Nancy can't back with her own rack and LOST TO YOUR TEAM??

Ladies, I implore you, think about it. Coldy, if I hadn't been lax in getting back to the computer before the second half on the Monday Night game, yo' <something> would have had some great Eagles player's name on it. And pics on the web. Remember?? All the leather and heels etc??? (Oh wait, that was all in my mind, sorry!)

Oh, and the shoes are supa cute. I mean really. Do they come in Eagles colors?? Hmmmmm???? 


Oh, and two words for you.........ERIC.....MANGINI. Sounds like pasta and linguini. Or eighteen and eighteeny.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> You sellout, "browns" nosing little vixen. Trying to get "brownie" points with Nancy, are you?
> 
> We share so much in common, you and me, Coldy. So much. Uh......for one example, your team crushed the Giants and...welll.....the Eagles crushed the Giants also. I mean they couldn't even TIE the Brownies. The Giants have a worse record against Ohio. The Eagles are 1-0-1 and the Giants are 1-1-0. IT IS HUGE.
> 
> ...




Whatever "Coldy" does, I'm up for too. 

Count me in on the bet. It wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Whatever "Coldy" does, I'm up for too.
> 
> Count me in on the bet. It wouldn't be the first time





I think this is a gang-up. And I fear my ass is going on-line in three days.

Nancy wanted 500 word essays. 

Jen (I like Coldy, mkay) probably wants feathered boas and semi naked pics with empty bottles of Jack Daniels. 

You?? Probably a lousy cup of coffee at a Caribou. One Dollar and ninety-two cents. 

You know you could bet WITH ME against Nancy and Jen. This ladies versus poor ol' Spanky thing will only play so far before I start to get the sympathy vote..


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I think this is a gang-up. And I fear my ass is going on-line in three days.
> 
> Nancy wanted 500 word essays.
> 
> ...



Think again Bucko...I don't drink coffee  Or tea. Or hot chocolate. Or even Hot Toddies. I will not be bought with your warm drinks.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Think again Bucko...I don't drink coffee  Or tea. Or hot chocolate. Or even Hot Toddies. I will not be bought with your warm drinks.



Or drink beer or eat cheese. 

Yer rilly frum Illin' oiz aren'tya?? 


A nuther dayum FIB*. 


Geez. 


* and if you don't know what a FIB is, you really will have to have your Wisconsin passport revoked.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Or drink beer or eat cheese.
> 
> Yer rilly frum Illin' oiz aren'tya??
> 
> ...



I refuse to acknowledge this with a response, except to say that I can't wait to see Jenka's terms. of COURSE I know what a friggin FIB is. Asshat.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I refuse to acknowledge this with a response, except to say that I can't wait to see Jenka's terms. of COURSE I know what a friggin FIB is. Asshat.



Boy, you are a spicy meatball tonight, aren't you?? 

The Packers are in warmer climes now, golfing, enjoying, getting fat. 

Let it go, relax and find a winner on to which you can hook your NFL hopes and dreams. Green is our color. Just drop the yellow and you're in....but the fact you think cheesesteaks are gross, maybe Nancy CAN have you. 



FIB is not a little kid's white lie. Sorry, but it is not.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Whatever "Coldy" does, I'm up for too.
> 
> Count me in on the bet. It wouldn't be the first time



I am feeling extremely stupid, put me down on the eagles side. Tonight was the first time in over a week a team actually won that i was routing for.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, this the potential the be really fun or really awful. 

Spanky, it wasn't a 500 word essay...it was just a glowing review of the Giants written somewhere very pubic like the "Confessions Thread". HOWEVER, I'm kinda into the feather boa and heels idea. 

Bellz and Coldy, I love that you girls have got my back...However, I'm going to need to both to sign a waver just in case (by cruel twist of fate) the Giants lose I am not to be held responsible for any boob pics. Thank you.

That being said...THE GIANTS ARE TOTALLY GONNA OWN THE EAGLES THIS WEEKEND!

Be prepared to be on the losing side again, Sprinty. You're a nice kid, though so I invite you to join the good side. We have cute fat chicks over here. On the other side is.....Spanky, in a boa and heels....


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh, this the potential the be really fun or really awful.
> 
> Spanky, it wasn't a 500 word essay...it was just a glowing review of the Giants written somewhere very pubic like the "Confessions Thread". HOWEVER, I'm kinda into the feather boa and heels idea.
> 
> ...



I live in a state where the GOVERNOR became famous wearing feather boas and heels. Really. 

I have been watching the "end of the world" programs on the faux History Channel about Nostrodamus, the Mayan calendar, Merlin, on and on......

I have gathered the following predictions:

The world will end on December 21, 2012. 

The Eagles will win their first Super Bowl in February 2013. 

<urp>



And the Giants even getting to a second SB in a row is one of the signs of the Apocalypse. That and Eli Manning. 


The Giants have the following on their side: Home Field, two weeks rest, three if you count the faux game in Minnesota, 71% win percentage for home teams in the Divisional Playoffs. 

The Eagles have the following on their side: Recent clobbering of the Giants, hunger that a SB Champion has to dig deep to get, MO-MEN-TUMMMMMMM. 

I think this is the good bet. There will be tons of IGGLE fans there. Hell, 90 miles is nothing. Hell, it is almost Northeast Philly for crap's sake. The Eagles match up really well with the Giants. Plaxico missing IS a problem. I know there are matchups where the Eagles don not do well. Baltimore and Washington come to mind. Carolina would and will not be a bet I would take involving pics of exposed skin. 

Make the bet gurlies. Make it. Reading, writing, feather boas. WHATEVER. 

BRING IT ON.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 9, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Be prepared to be on the losing side again, Sprinty. You're a nice kid, though so I invite you to join the good side. We have cute fat chicks over here. On the other side is.....Spanky, in a boa and heels....



All you have to do is make eli manning disappear, i hate him. I do take bribes though.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 9, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> All you have to do is make eli manning disappear, i hate him. I do take bribes though.



I can make Eli disappear....Close your eyes.  

Look, I can offer up a pretty good dea herel. I have a fresh Super Bowl Championship, a record of showing cleavage with names of random men written on it, and cute NFL thread girls on my side. PLUS...we have cookies. What more could you want?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 9, 2009)

Why does the "packers and the Browns" sound feally gross to me  



mszwebs said:


> Packers and the Browns,but the Giants as well???
> 
> ~ A Rabid Fan


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2009)

Another Eagles fan here!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> Why does the "packers and the Browns" sound feally gross to me



Berna. Out of my thread!!!

:kiss2:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I can make Eli disappear....Close your eyes.
> 
> Look, I can offer up a pretty good dea herel. I have a fresh Super Bowl Championship, a record of showing cleavage with names of random men written on it, and cute NFL thread girls on my side. PLUS...we have cookies. What more could you want?



Cute girls and eli manning not existing amazing. The cookies are like icing on the cake.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> Another Eagles fan here!



Oh, Matt... I'm so sorry. 



bigsexy920 said:


> Why does the "packers and the Browns" sound feally gross to me



This is why I adore you!



sprint45_45 said:


> Cute girls and eli manning not existing amazing. The cookies are like icing on the cake.



Good boy...Have a cookie...Drink the punch....


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Good boy...Have a cookie...Drink the punch....



I better not die in a matter of moments.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> I better not die in a matter of moments.



NEVER!






You'll just do everything I tell you to do.....Now wear this jersey, paint your face blue, and shout GIANTS RULE! There's a lad......


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet, another jersey. And how did i become your bitch?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> sweet, another jersey. And how did i become your bitch?



It was the cookies. 

I'm off to bed. Keep eating the cookies and don't listen to a word Spanky says. That's an order. 

Good night my beloved NFL Thread.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> It was the cookies.
> 
> I'm off to bed. Keep eating the cookies and don't listen to a word Spanky says. That's an order.
> 
> Good night my beloved NFL Thread.



Damn it, why did they have to be so tasty?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> Damn it, why did they have to be so tasty?



Sprinty, you should come down to Jersey in April for the bash. It'll be fuuuuuuun...


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 10, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Sprinty, you should come down to Jersey in April for the bash. It'll be fuuuuuuun...



That requires money, i guess i need to steal an armored car and drive it all the way to jersey.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> That requires money, i guess i need to steal an armored car and drive it all the way to jersey.



lol or, you know...get a job...


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 10, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> lol or, you know...get a job...



I have a job, i just need more money. I need to think of a clever product to sell on tv like the snuggie.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

Since Sprinty is now under my control I'll just order him to come to the bash. 

PS...Big day tomorrow. I'm stoked!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Since Sprinty is now under my control I'll just order him to come to the bash.
> 
> PS...Big day tomorrow. I'm stoked!



April is to far away for me to know if i will have money, or where i will be in relation to jersey.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> April is to far away for me to know if i will have money, or where i will be in relation to jersey.



excuses, excuses. 

seriously, look at this once lucky dude with the females of the 2008 nfl thread:

(check out that cleavage on nancy!)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> excuses, excuses.
> 
> seriously, look at this once lucky dude with the females of the 2008 nfl thread:
> 
> (check out that cleavage on nancy!)



Gawd...I haven't smallest boobs in that pic LMAO.

Whatever happened to that young lad?


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2009)

Spanky said:


> You sellout, "browns" nosing little vixen. Trying to get "brownie" points with Nancy, are you?
> 
> We share so much in common, you and me, Coldy. So much. Uh......for one example, your team crushed the Giants and...welll.....the Eagles crushed the Giants also. I mean they couldn't even TIE the Brownies. The Giants have a worse record against Ohio. The Eagles are 1-0-1 and the Giants are 1-1-0. IT IS HUGE.
> 
> ...



MANGINIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. honestly i have no problems with it, and i'd be more interested to see how a disciplinarian-type coach could roll with this team than another man's best friend type. 

i'm from cleveland ... we are always, ALWAYS, hopelessly optimistic in the offseason. even if our team is being endlessly picked apart and reconstructed from the head coa-- i mean, GM - down. 

i'm up for the task of humiliation if it comes right down to it, spanky. NAME. THE. TERMS.

you're the creative one who should be in a decent enough mood to form this bet. i'm the one that is still weeping over my lack of offensive touchdowns.



i knew you'd love the shoes. i just got that kind of VIBE off of you, spanksters.

TIME'S A TICKIN', SPANKY. TIME'S A TICKIN'.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Gawd...I haven't smallest boobs in that pic LMAO.
> 
> Whatever happened to that young lad?



disappeared fully off of the dimensions radar. i messaged him a few times to just be ignored. R.I.P. travis, may the jets treat you well. :bow:

p.s. - thanks for the coach.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> disappeared fully off of the dimensions radar. i messaged him a few times to just be ignored. R.I.P. travis, may the jets treat you well. :bow:
> 
> p.s. - thanks for the coach.



Thats too bad. He was cute and fun to debate football with.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thats too bad. He was cute and fun to debate football with.



aaaaagreed.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> aaaaagreed.



And a reasonably good kisser. 

Bastard.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> And a reasonably good kisser.
> 
> Bastard.



*raises eyebrow* Interesting


Anyway...Where is Spanky? We need to firm up this deal before 1pm tomorrow EST!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *raises eyebrow* Interesting
> 
> 
> Anyway...Where is Spanky? We need to firm up this deal before 1pm tomorrow EST!



lol it was just spin the bottle. Not that interesting at all.

And I agree. Spanky needs to get his ass here.

PS, I just bought my plane ticket for the bash


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> lol it was just spin the bottle. Not that interesting at all.
> 
> And I agree. Spanky needs to get his ass here.
> 
> PS, I just bought my plane ticket for the bash



Yeah, I love how Spin the Bottle was MY idea but I wasn't invited 

PS...Yay! This time there will be ice cream!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah, I love how Spin the Bottle was MY idea but I wasn't invited
> 
> PS...Yay! This time there will be ice cream!



YAY! The Coldstone cherry WILL be popped this time, come hell or high water.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 10, 2009)

Well before I get it rubbed in my face yea I know I was wrong about the panthers so that being said I'm signing off of the nfl thread this season


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2009)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> Well before I get it rubbed in my face yea I know I was wrong about the panthers so that being said I'm signing off of the nfl thread this season



PFFT. with all of the insanity going on in other parts of this forum, i will most likely stay logged into the nfl thread way, way, far beyond the final minute of the superbowl.

oh sweet nfl thread. sweet, sweet nfl thread. hug me.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 10, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> PFFT. with all of the insanity going on in other parts of this forum, i will most likely stay logged into the nfl thread way, way, far beyond the final minute of the superbowl.
> 
> oh sweet nfl thread. sweet, sweet nfl thread. hug me.



lol the new one will be created as soon as the season is done...and I will send you a link personally lol.

Never fear... I gottcho back.

And I always do.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> excuses, excuses.
> 
> seriously, look at this once lucky dude with the females of the 2008 nfl thread:
> 
> (check out that cleavage on nancy!)



Would i get i prizes for being someones bitch?


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

*THE OFFICIAL TERMS OF THE BET:*

*Philadelphia Eagles *vs. *New York Giants*
January 11th, 2009​
Recently I've been inspired by this vast wasteland of snow that I'm looking at through any window of my house. With that in mind, the loser of the bet will:

*Strip down to a bathing suit or some other scantily-clad piece(s) of clothing, grab a lawn chair, set it up in some snow, grab their "I LOVE (THE WINNING TEAM, be it Philadelphia or New York)" sign (POSTERBOARD SIZE), have a photoshoot, then display those photos here in the 2008 NFL Thread BEFORE the Superbowl.*

*Members and Their Teams are as Follows:*
*NEW YORK GIANTS*
1. COLD COMFORT: as stated here.
2. MSZWEBS: as stated here.

*PHILADELPHIA EAGLES*
1. SPANKY: as stated here.
2. SPRINT45_45: as stated here.

Considering the cities of residency for each better involved, (_Spanky, Cold Comfort, Mszwebs, Sprint45_45_) I do not believe finding a perfect snow bank will be particularly difficult for any of us.

IN REGARDS TO _SPANKY'S_ RECENT SUSPICIOUS ABSENCE: 
a) _Spanky_ has the right to change any terms to this bet, given even distribution of the terms, by HALFTIME of the game.
b) _Spanky_ has the right to withdraw from the bet by HALFTIME of the game (though he remains subject to any ridicule if he does).
c) If no word is heard from _Spanky_ by HALFTIME of the game, he is *automatically enrolled* in the above betting terms. Technically, he does have the right to withdraw from this bet at any time, but the involved ladies will be forced to revoke him of his "man" card and _Cold Comfort_ will personally refer to him as a pussy in any NFL thread for the rest of her existence on these forums known as Dimensions.

The same above automatic enrollment will be applied to any better that does not sign off by halftime. Though we would prefer a final sign off. So betters, please do so.

Also, free drinks at the Jersey bash for most amount of creativity exhibited in the aforementioned photographs taken by the loser of the bet. Winners will purchase X-amount of drinks of their discretion for the loser(s) given good sportmanship and creativity in their photos. Automatic drink for anyone mentioning their love for Bernie Kosar. 


Bet was adjusted to be financially friendly in hard economic times with no stress on fuel costs or purchases. A posterboard costs under one U.S. Dollar. Bet was adjusted to be especially humorous once photographs are viewed by others. Betters are expected to be good sports and not go back on their words. Scantily clad means bathing suit, undies, or anything equally as revealing (or moreso) and legal. Spanky and Sprinty must be shirtless, as this is what the ladies want. Good luck to both teams.​


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> *THE OFFICIAL TERMS OF THE BET:*
> 
> *Philadelphia Eagles *vs. *New York Giants*
> January 11th, 2009​
> ...




I agree to the terms. :kiss2:


----------



## runningman (Jan 11, 2009)

lol I wanna be involved in next years thread. Though finding snow banks in the UK is a little difficult. 

For the record I'm supporting the Eagles tonight. Partly because I can't stand the Giants but moreso coz I wanna see the pics.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> *THE OFFICIAL TERMS OF THE BET:*
> 
> *Philadelphia Eagles *vs. *New York Giants*
> January 11th, 2009​
> ...




AGREED AND READY TO VIEW SOME SHIRTLESS DUDES. RAWR. :kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2009)

.....Oi.....


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jan 11, 2009)

The Giants' season is over 

Such great playing most of the season and they fudge the playoff game... uggg! What happened?! 

OUCH!! I'm going to hide under my bed until next season!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> .....Oi.....



no.

no no no.

nancy. i'm going to just need you and eli to stand in the corner for a bit. just hush. just ... just go stand in the corner.







*weeps*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sorry girls. I truly am.

I'm gonna go cry now...........


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm sorry girls. I truly am.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry now...........



haha... YOU can buy us each a drink or 2 at the bash, Nancy 

It's all good Nancy. I took this bet knowing full well that I might have to shave my legs.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I took this bet knowing full well that I might have to shave my legs.



CC: i am very upset about this fucking bet now
Zwebs: why are you so angry
CC: because
CC: i am single
CC: and it is winter
CC: and to participate in this bet
CC: i now have to shave my legs
CC: MOTHER
CC: FUCKER
Zwebs: LOL
Zwebs: I said the EXACT SAME THING 

i have officially stripped away my one greatest privelege of being a single woman in the dead of winter. what have i done. and where the fuck is spanky. he should have learned his lesson about skipping out of this thread during ballgames.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

*"Actually, the Gaints are DAMN good. Best in the NFC."*


Spanky, you wonderful, wonderful, stupid, idiot. 

You should be seated with the other dolts on ESPN and FOX. 

I got busy with family stuff. Wife, two kids, sports. Sorry, ladies. 

I did state that I would take any bet you guys were willing to take and I would have stood behind it. In fact I was PREPARED to stand behind it. 

Nancy is a woman of her word. So are you other two. :bow:


<off to read the damages>


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

Just thinking. 

Maybe it is best to......

1. Stay away for a day or two after taking and accepting any and all bets.

2. Letting our favorite NFL anchor, Coldy, hitch her little caboose to Nancy's shooting star.

3. Watching the in-fighting, semi-drunken lawyer like written terms be produced in such wonderful fashion. 

4. Seeing the train wreck betting blossom so fully. 

5. Watching the Giants get a little anchored down. Bewitched by that beautiful thing called Brownie Karma....

6. Then mention that I fucking love Bernie Fucking Kosar. Pass GO! collect free drinks from Coldy. And Nancy...and Zwebby-meister. 

The end. 

Let the leg shaving begin. God I love the Eagles. For they have done more for me right now than I can begin to imagine. 

Pics of you guys shaving your legs is also welcome. With leetle Giants shoes on preferably. 


Message to Nancy.....:kiss2: (I feel your pain).


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2009)

haha, what a development. 

i don't even know who to root for anymore. i just like the fact that the conference finals are a very avian affair.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2009)

furious styles said:


> haha, what a development.
> 
> i don't even know who to root for anymore. i just like the fact that the conference finals are a very avian affair.



They're for the birds all right...


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

BIRD BOWL 44 !!

(not ready to say which birds, just birds)

Still basking....in the glow....


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> BIRD BOWL 44 !!
> 
> (not ready to say which birds, just birds)
> 
> Still basking....in the glow....



Wouldn't it be more interesting to have an ALL PENNSYLVANIA, ALL THE TIME Superbowl?

Rip the state in two?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

furious styles said:


> haha, what a development.
> 
> i don't even know who to root for anymore. i just like the fact that the conference finals are a very avian affair.



Did you change your name (handle)?? 

If so, I guess you have a one time opportunity to change your NFL team allegiance. 

Just today. 

Also, free drinks for paying homage to Bernie effin Kosar.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Wouldn't it be more interesting to have an ALL PENNSYLVANIA, ALL THE TIME Superbowl?
> 
> Rip the state in two?



Actually, if the Eagles DON'T choke in the NFC Championship, I would prefer Pittsburgh over Baltimore. 

Really. Seriously. 

But the Steelers going 6-1 in Superbowls and the Iggles dropping to 0-3 would be gut wrenching. Suicide watches would have to be posted for ol' Spanky. 

I just found out I will be on a plane home from Europe when the SB is being played. But I am not counting chickens, eagles, cardinals or ravens before they hatch. 

Now run along a scrape those gams. (pats her on the head)


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Actually, if the Eagles DON'T choke in the NFC Championship, I would prefer Pittsburgh over Baltimore.



I would just like to say, that I would greatly prefer NEITHER pittsburgh OR baltimore in the super bowl.

So screw you, Spanky.

And if it HAD to come right down to it, I would have to say I would greatly, GREATLY, *GREATLY* prefer to see Baltimore in the Superbowl rather than the Pittsburgh Steelers.

GREATLY.

Under NO circumstances will I ever prefer, root for, vote for, want, or bet on the Pittsburgh Steelers winning ANYTHING.

Spanky. Watch your words.

I saw a Browns team that actually had some basis of sensical HOPE going into this season completely disintegrate into sheer ridiculousness and embarrassing NFL Records.

I went to the Browns/Ravens game to not only see Edwards drop a crucial long pass right in front of my face (like, literally, that's where my seat was), but to also see the stands clear out with five minutes still left to go in the ballgame. THAT GOOD.

I saw DA fuck up. And then I saw Brady Quinn fuck up. And then I saw DA fuck up once more. And then I saw ... KEN DORSEY (?!) fuck up. And then I saw ... who???

I saw not one of my most despised teams, but TWO make it into the playoffs.

I then witnessed the "decision-makers" of the Cleveland Browns get the boot, and my team officially in a state of "re-building" for the 2009 season.

I then lost the one bet I've made all year, to who of all people ... SPANKY.

And now I am about to see one of my two most despised teams have guaranteed admission into the Super Bowl.

... and you're on suicide watch?

Let's give me ONE thing to be grateful for all season long ... and that is NO PITTSBURGH STEELERS IN THE MOTHERLOVING SUPERBOWL.



where's the tylenol.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> I would just like to say, that I would greatly prefer NEITHER pittsburgh OR baltimore in the super bowl.
> 
> So screw you, Spanky.
> 
> ...





You are going to make some guy a GREAT wife someday.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> *THE OFFICIAL TERMS OF THE BET:*
> 
> *Philadelphia Eagles *vs. *New York Giants*
> January 11th, 2009​
> ...



Technically i lost because i was conned into switching to the giants. I still owe zweb a picture from before. so y'all get a picture from me.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> Technically i lost because i was conned into switching to the giants. I still owe zweb a picture from before. so y'all get a picture from me.



You are deserving. 

Turncoat. 

This is for you sprinty!

L

Print it off, and tape to forehead. Wear until bath time next Saturday night. 

It is in Giant Blue just for you.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> You are going to make some guy a GREAT wife someday.



uh, DUH. 

i would challenge my husband to not only become a better person, but a better football fan, which i feel leads oneself to becoming a better all around person.

i would challenge him to drink as much beer as i do during a game.

i would challenge him to swear at the officials as much as i do.

i would challenge him to enticing bets that would conclude with many oral benefits for the successor.

and i would challenge him to most of all, actually love me. which shows a great amount of tolerance on his part. and i believe tolerance makes someone a better all around individual.

with that being said, i am not going to be a great wife someday. i am going to make a fucking superb wife someday.

uh... DUH.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> Technically i lost because i was conned into switching to the giants. I still owe zweb a picture from before. so y'all get a picture from me.



WHAT?! *WHAT?!?!?*


hahahahahaha oh. that's delish. that really is. i like this guy.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> uh, DUH.
> 
> i would challenge my husband to not only become a better person, but a better football fan, which i feel leads oneself to becoming a better all around person.
> 
> ...



You'd have thunk with all of the brow beating I am getting that the BROWNS lost today. 

Either way, Nair, shaving cream, ladies' multiple head razors are in your future. 

Though I have no problem with "natural". But that problem I have is another thread on another website (I would imagine). 

And yes, you will be a good wife someday. But rooting for the Browns, you will need to marry a Lions fan to GET more than you RECEIVE.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> uh, DUH.
> 
> i would challenge my husband to not only become a better person, but a better football fan, which i feel leads oneself to becoming a better all around person.
> 
> ...



The swearing at officials and beer drinking part is easy. So is the making bets part. All you need is some pizza and wings.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> WHAT?! *WHAT?!?!?*
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha oh. that's delish. that really is. i like this guy.



Shaved of course. Ya hear me sprints?? 

EVRYBDY GET SHAVING.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> WHAT?! *WHAT?!?!?*
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha oh. that's delish. that really is. i like this guy.



The whole last page was about that.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Shaved of course. Ya hear me sprints??
> 
> EVRYBDY GET SHAVING.



I didn't know you had a preference in you guys.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> You'd have thunk with all of the brow beating I am getting that the BROWNS lost today.
> 
> Either way, Nair, shaving cream, ladies' multiple head razors are in your future.
> 
> ...



i never let anyone feel easy about winning against me.

sadly, because of my college affiliation, i am not able to be preferable to anyone from the state of michigan. i'll make sure to put knee pads on the wedding registry at my local Target.



sprint45_45 said:


> The swearing at officials and beer drinking part is easy. So is the making bets part. All you need is some pizza and wings.



i would think that it should be obvious by now that i've got the pizza and wings part down.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 11, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> The whole last page was about that.



... the whole last page had nothing to do with me liking you. that was just a very, very recent, entirely startling revelation i just had, actually.



i recommend waxing, sprinty. it's really not as painful as they all say.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> ... the whole last page had nothing to do with me liking you. that was just a very, very recent, entirely startling revelation i just had, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> i recommend waxing, sprinty. it's really not as painful as they all say.



I was referring to the switching to the giants side.

I don't have a sexy lady to do it for me though.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i would think that it should be obvious by now that i've got the pizza and wings part down.



It shoulda been, but they important.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 11, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> ... the whole last page had nothing to do with me liking you. that was just a very, very recent, entirely startling revelation i just had, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> i recommend waxing, sprinty. it's really not as painful as they all say.



I seriously though you said "I recommend Waxwing. She's not really as painful as they all say"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHHHAAAAHAHAHA


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Did you change your name (handle)??
> 
> If so, I guess you have a one time opportunity to change your NFL team allegiance.
> 
> ...



haha, yes i did. but i'm too much of a masochist to like any team not wearing silver and black.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 11, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm sorry girls. I truly am.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry now...........



Hell of a good start though!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

...........


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2009)

Spanky said:


> ...........



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

Sorry Nance...that was good. :wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> And a reasonably good kisser.
> 
> Bastard.



<in a Fred Flintstone voice>

HOOOOOLD IT HOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDD IT.

How did this little "kiss and tell" slide on by? Can you flesh this tidbit out with some details? Pix? Anything?? 

And YES, where the hell did he get to??

1. Goes to NJ Mini Bash
2. Takes pics with NFL Girlz
3. Sucks some major face with Zwebby. 
4. Disappears. Completely, totally. Coldy sends messages for a time-stamped perfect alibi. 
5. Brett Favre becomes the Jets QB. Jets go to the top of the Division, Conference. Then choke completely missing the playoffs and returning to the Jets we all know and love. Heck, it was so bad, they gave their choke cold to the Toronto Football Bills. 
6. Still no Travis. 

I do miss him. 

Coincidence??


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2009)

Spanky said:


> <in a Fred Flintstone voice>
> 
> HOOOOOLD IT HOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDD IT.
> 
> ...



It was not sucking major face. It was a game of Spin the Bottle. Jen was determined to bask in the glow of the Heat that flanked her(much to Trav's dismay, I'm sure lol)....so she invented a rule where you had to kiss the person on either side of you if the bottle landed on a certain spot...about 5 feet wide lol. Travis happened to be next to me, and thus I kissed him more than once.

There are no pics of THAT, but out of respect for his...security clearance......I will not post the pics of him in his boxers from what became the original 342 Panty Party.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> It was not sucking major face. It was a game of Spin the Bottle. Jen was determined to bask in the glow of the Heat that flanked her(much to Trav's dismay, I'm sure lol)....so she invented a rule where you had to kiss the person on either side of you if the bottle landed on a certain spot...about 5 feet wide lol. Travis happened to be next to me, and thus I kissed him more than once.
> 
> There are no pics of THAT, but out of respect for his...security clearance......I will not post the pics of him in his boxers from what became the original 342 Panty Party.



Ah ha. No sucking face. The Heat. I'll look that on up in the Dims Glossary. I think I can figger it out. 

Security Clearance. Woah. Double Secret Probation stuff I guess. 

I never saw that pic from the Bash (if I remember). All I got was the finger from each of you......no matter where the bottle landed.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Shosh,
> 
> 2009 thread can not be started until all talk of 2008 is over.
> 
> ...





sprint45_45 said:


> We go on football time, not calender time.



Stupid dumbass Australians.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 12, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> excuses, excuses.
> 
> seriously, look at this once lucky dude with the females of the 2008 nfl thread:
> 
> (check out that cleavage on nancy!)



Hottiez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can kinda see Nancy's bewbies.

You all look great.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hottiez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can kinda see Nancy's bewbies.
> 
> You all look great.



Here's to football fightin birdies!! From Magpies down under to Eagles, Ravens and Cardinals in America. 

Go BIRDS. Except Cardinals. Kill 'em all I say.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 12, 2009)

Spanky said:


> <in a Fred Flintstone voice>
> 
> HOOOOOLD IT HOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDD IT.
> 
> ...



Of course you had to mock the bills yet again.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> It was not sucking major face. It was a game of Spin the Bottle. Jen was determined to bask in the glow of the Heat that flanked her(much to Trav's dismay, I'm sure lol)....so she invented a rule where you had to kiss the person on either side of you if the bottle landed on a certain spot...about 5 feet wide lol. Travis happened to be next to me, and thus I kissed him more than once.
> 
> There are no pics of THAT, but out of respect for his...security clearance......I will not post the pics of him in his boxers from what became the original 342 Panty Party.



You are making it sound better and better


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> Of course you had to mock the bills yet again.



It is the "NFL Thread way" of saying that you belong and are in the group. 

Like Bernie "drinking" Kosar and Nancy and Donovan's love affair.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 12, 2009)

Spanky said:


> It is the "NFL Thread way" of saying that you belong and are in the group.
> 
> Like Bernie "drinking" Kosar and Nancy and Donovan's love affair.



Spanky, just.....

*DON'T*

k?

<<<<Still in sore loser mode. 

I'll get over it....eventually.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 12, 2009)

Spanky said:


> It is the "NFL Thread way" of saying that you belong and are in the group.
> 
> Like Bernie "drinking" Kosar and Nancy and Donovan's love affair.



cool

I love mocking the bills, and the way they never find a way to not fail.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> It was not sucking major face. It was a game of Spin the Bottle. Jen was determined to bask in the glow of the Heat that flanked her(much to Trav's dismay, I'm sure lol)....so she invented a rule where you had to kiss the person on either side of you if the bottle landed on a certain spot...about 5 feet wide lol. Travis happened to be next to me, and thus I kissed him more than once.
> 
> There are no pics of THAT, but out of respect for his...security clearance......I will not post the pics of him in his boxers from what became the original 342 Panty Party.



....... ummmmmmmm .....

i seriously do not remember creating that rule? that was me? seriously?? 

pfft. either way i was swapping spit with a whooooole lotta aussie that night.

MARVELOUS.

rawr.

:kiss2:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 12, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> ....... ummmmmmmm .....
> 
> i seriously do not remember creating that rule? that was me? seriously??
> 
> ...




It was you. Because when the option to switch it up was brought forth, you were like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 12, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> It was you. Because when the option to switch it up was brought forth, you were like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yeah, okay, i DO remember that part. hahahahaha.

seriously i was ready to beat any bitch's ass that took my spot. HAHA


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yeah, okay, i DO remember that part. hahahahaha.
> 
> seriously i was ready to beat any bitch's ass that took my spot. HAHA



Football ladies. FOOTBALL!

You are discussing baseball and who was gettin' to second base. Or allowing stealing with no attempt at a throw.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky, just.....
> 
> *DON'T*
> 
> ...





I have been NOTHING if not nice, compassionate and understanding. I thought the Donovan pic would make you laugh. 

If you want to be happy, you have 1958, 1986, 1991 and 2007. I have 1960 and barely. I was born in 1968. 

I got nothing. Oh wait, two NFC Championships 1980 and 2005. Woopdeedoo.

Get well soon. Take your time. I have all winter, spring, summer to wait...... :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the IC portion of the NFL Thread, peeps. 

IC I stayed up on Sunday night watching ESPN's continual review of the Divisional Games. The highlights of the Eagles beating the Giants over and over and over again. I didn't get to sleep until after 2:30. The accumulated score by that time was about 2346 - 1122. 

IC I am very much less convinced of an Eagles win this week. Less than against the Giants and less than against the Vikings. Maybe it is that wonderful 1-3 record in the NFC Championship Game. 

IC I feel sorry for Nancy (a leeetle bit). She was born and raised in Eagles-loving New Jersey and has to root for the Giants. It is in her very fiber. She has no choice and had no choice who to stand with.

IC I feel no ounce of remorse for those "others" TAKING BIG CHANCES with bets on a number ONE seed against a lowly number SIX seed. They could chose with whom to stand, made their decision and left poor ol' Spanky alone. BIG ELL "L" looooozzzzzaaaaaaaahhhhhhzzzzzzzz. I mean even most of the NFL men went over to the dark side. For WHAT?? Cookies supposedly baked by Nancy. 

IC that I am looking so forward to the pictures coming. It is about -10F here (as a HIGH) and taking pics in a lawn chair in my skivvies would be brutal to say the least. I am glad I do not have to do that. 

IC that as a native Pennsylvanian, a PENN BOWL would be really wonderful for a great and beautiful state. Plus the Eagles are the antithesis of the Steelers. One club so successful late in NFL history, one successful earlier in NFL history and so terrible late in NFL history. Both teams are supported by lifelong solid died-in-the-wool fans from hardscrabble cities.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 13, 2009)

This just in... (sorry Nancy, but this made me lol)
Sports Article

On a more serious note, I must commend the Giants on how well they handled the loss. The post game interviews were nothing but classy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I have been NOTHING if not nice, compassionate and understanding. I thought the Donovan pic would make you laugh.



Compassionate??? Laugh????? I must have missed the funny part.

*sob*sniffle*weep*

I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY LOST TO THE EAGLES!

*moan*cry*whimper*


Ok, I'm over it. 



Spanky said:


> If you want to be happy, you have 1958, 1986, 1991 and _*2007*_. I have 1960 and barely. I was born in 1968.
> 
> I got nothing. Oh wait, two NFC Championships 1980 and 2005. Woopdeedoo.
> 
> Get well soon. Take your time. I have all winter, spring, summer to wait...... :kiss2:



You know what, Spankster? My boys had a really good season. Could they have done better? Hell, yes. Did they slack in the end? You betcha. Still, the season was not a total loss. AND, until the new champs are crowned (and it better effin' not be the effin' Eagles), me and the boys still rule this thread. So, HA!



Spanky said:


> IC I feel sorry for Nancy (a leeetle bit). She was born and raised in Eagles-loving New Jersey and has to root for the Giants. It is in her very fiber. She has no choice and had no choice who to stand with.



Oh, I have a choice and I choose the Giants...As do 75% of all New Jerseyians. I might have been born with red, white, and BIG blue blood but I have chosen to stay faithful to the Giants through the good and bad times. I may have been drilled at a young age to root for none other by my Giant lovin' father but I have chosen to stick by their side even when they shoot themselves in the leg (pun intended). Just like you have chosen to support your team (though heaven knows why) I will always be faithful to mine!

Eagle-loving New Jersey my big, white butt! I know of three people...THREE! 

Ok, maybe four.



Spanky said:


> IC I feel no ounce of remorse for those "others" TAKING BIG CHANCES with bets on a number ONE seed against a lowly number SIX seed. They could chose with whom to stand, made their decision and left poor ol' Spanky alone. BIG ELL "L" looooozzzzzaaaaaaaahhhhhhzzzzzzzz. I mean even most of the NFL men went over to the dark side. For WHAT?? Cookies supposedly baked by Nancy.



You haven't tasted my cookies, Spanky....You don't know their power. 



Spanky said:


> IC that I am looking so forward to the pictures coming. It is about -10F here (as a HIGH) and taking pics in a lawn chair in my skivvies would be brutal to say the least. I am glad I do not have to do that.



You're going down, Spanky. I don't know how or when but you're going down...in a big blazing ball of feathered boas and high heels! 

In a thong! 

While making snow angels! 

Oh, yes...it will happen.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> This just in... (sorry Nancy, but this made me lol)
> Sports Article
> 
> On a more serious note, I must commend the Giants on how well they handled the loss. The post game interviews were nothing but classy.



Et tu, Daddyoh?


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 13, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You haven't tasted my cookies, Spanky....You don't know their power.



He also doesn't have the power all women have over men, boobs.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> He also doesn't have the power all women have over men, boobs.





I dip a boob into ever cookie I bake.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 13, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I dip a boob into ever cookie I bake.



You cookie slut. :kiss2:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 13, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I dip a boob into ever cookie I bake.



That explains the weird shape.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2009)

If Nancy-kins and I ever get a few minutes on the thread AT THE SAME TIME, green and blue blood will be spilled. Cookies will be broken. Boobs will be woogie-woogied. 

<leaning back in comfortable leather chair in a dark room, sipping some single malt and lightly puffing on a stogie>

Yeah, it has been a tough betting year for Missus Nancy. The Giants have been a bad bet. I would like to think that they choked, but I think looking at the defeat 4 weeks earlier and the progression of the game on Sunday, the match-ups, being similar, produced a similar result. I have seen this happen. Back in the early 90s, Buddy Ryan, Randall (QB Eagles) Cunningham and Reggie White were to be the new dominant team in the NFL. But it took Dallas one year to rise up and match those Eagles. Each time they met, the Eagles could hold their own for a half and then the defense would wear down, Emmitt Smith would find the running room, and the score would reflect a one-sided game rather than a one-sided quarter. It became a formulaic game, over and over again. <barf>

These Giants got beat. The Eagles out-muscled them, they were hungrier and prepared. Confident from the last meeting. I still stand by the fact that the deep threat of Plaxico made them 2 dimensional rather than the three dimensional team that would have beaten us. Plaxico pned the Iggles these past few years. Blame him. He is the reason you will be taking pixs in bathing suits in the cold snow of a state populated by 66.667% Eagles fans. 

I am glad you have gotten over this, Nancy. If the Eagles win the Superbowl, and that is a huge IF. I will be sure to remind you from Feb 1st 2009 until the end of Superbowl XLIV.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I dip a boob into ever cookie I bake.



Okay. I get the feeling Nancy has gotten over the loss. I mean really. Boob dipping??


----------



## Spanky (Jan 13, 2009)

I found those 3 or 4 New Jersey Giants fans. They forgot something on their sign. Fixed it for them.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> If Nancy-kins and I ever get a few minutes on the thread AT THE SAME TIME, green and blue blood will be spilled. Cookies will be broken. Boobs will be woogie-woogied.
> 
> <leaning back in comfortable leather chair in a dark room, sipping some single malt and lightly puffing on a stogie>
> 
> ...



First of all...that's Mizzz Nancy to you, Spankles. 

Secondly, I will agree that the Hatchlings were hungrier and better prepared but I don't think they out-muscled the Giants. 50% of the Eagles win came from the Giants just not playing up to par. And yeah, I'm forced to admit that not having Plax hurt us more than it should have. The biggest hurting came from Eli....I don't know where he was at but he sure wasn't in the game that day. 

So, while I am disappointed, I am over it. There will be other seasons in which to kick some Eagle ass. So, bring on your worst altered pictures and your smirky comments and your boastful statements. You have earned the right...but forgive me if 87% of my Giants-loving state and I will be wearing red and not green this weekend.

*Please Note The Bolded Statement Above*: I don't know if you are addressing just me or if that was a blanket statement but ummm....I was not mentioned on the bet contract issued by Coldy. I had not planned on donning a bathing suit and parading around in the snow. Still, it was my team that lost so I will do it if the girls want me to. Bellz, Coldy...what do you think?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 14, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all...that's Mizzz Nancy to you, Spankles.
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> *Please Note The Bolded Statement Above*: I don't know if you are addressing just me or if that was a blanket statement but ummm....I was not mentioned on the bet contract issued by Coldy. I had not planned on donning a bathing suit and parading around in the snow. Still, it was my team that lost so I will do it if the girls want me to. Bellz, Coldy...what do you think?



Nancy Pancy, we entered into the bet knowing full well that you were not a participating member. Thus, you absolutely do not need to participate if you don't want to.

HOWEVER.

If you so choose to participate, we will in no way argue or try to talk you out of it...and would in fact, look forward to the posting of such hotness 

We do request, however, that should you choose to participate...that you refrain from posting any and all pictures until the entire "I love the Hatchlings" set is complete...and we will of course, clue you in on that date.

Jen and I have previous commitments keeping us from the photos immediately. Plus, it's fucking below zero.

We will welcome you with open arms Nancy, but we will not shun you if you choose to say no. 

:kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Nancy Pancy, we entered into the bet knowing full well that you were not a participating member. Thus, you absolutely do not need to participate if you don't want to.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> ...



Oops, Nancy is right. You two came in to take part if Nancy did not. There may have been some taunting statement that led me to believe she was in on it. Hey, even one pic is fine for ol' Eagle-lovin' Spanky. 

And Zwebby-pants, when it finally warms up, it will get to zero here. So get out there and enjoy the weather. If you take it outside, I will plan on viewing it outside. Is that fair. 

Nancy, don't be bitter. I rooted hard for the Giants to beat the Cheaters last year. But since you will be rooting for the Tweety Birds to take the Iggles, I take back that support. I hope the Giants lose to the Patriots in last year's SB. 

How ya like them potatoes??


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You have earned the right...but forgive me if *8.7%* of my Giants-loving state and I will be wearing red and not green this weekend.



Fixed that fer ya. 




Or are you saying that NJ is changing from a Blue state to a Red state??


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 14, 2009)

oh hi there. just checking in on all the taunting to let y'all know i'm still alive. just currently parenting a teenage girl until tuesday. 

this shit is NOT EASY. i've already yelled at a senior boy (she's a freshman) over the phone. poor guy didn't know who he was dealing with.



GO CAVS!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Nancy Pancy, we entered into the bet knowing full well that you were not a participating member. Thus, you absolutely do not need to participate if you don't want to.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> ...



Hmmm....I'm torn. I don't reeeeaaaly want to be semi-naked in the snow but it was my team after all. 

*Weighs the options*
Semi-naked in the snow to support the girls who supported me????

OR

Feeling bad but warm and cozy indoors checking out the hot girl pics along with Spanky and the other NFL guys????

Tough call. I'll think on it. 



Spanky said:


> Nancy, don't be bitter. I rooted hard for the Giants to beat the Cheaters last year. But since you will be rooting for the Tweety Birds to take the Iggles, I take back that support. I hope the Giants lose to the Patriots in last year's SB.
> 
> How ya like them potatoes??



Ouch...harsh, Spankles. 

Seriously though, you only rooted for the Giants only when they reached the Super Bowl. We're not at the stage yet (heaven forbid). If (may it never happen) the Hatchlings make it to the big game (and the world doesn't end) I will consider supporting them.....



I think I just threw up a little in my mouth. 



Spanky said:


> Fixed that fer ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bite your tongue! I'm just saying that rather than see fungal green win me and the *87%* will be cheering on the Red Birds.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 15, 2009)

I was planning to do it tomorrow, but my plans have changed. So i don't know when i will get a chance to do it.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 15, 2009)

sprint45_45 said:


> I was planning to do it tomorrow, but my plans have changed. So i don't know when i will get a chance to do it.



oooooh-ho ho! hope someone's not coppin' out! hahaha teasing, teasing.

terms of the bet? before the superbo'. anytime before is most suitable. ohio's fucking injected with snow just about everywhere, so i'll have enough to last me through another solid week. WHOOP-EEE.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Seriously though, you only rooted for the Giants only when they reached the Super Bowl. We're not at the stage yet (heaven forbid). If (may it never happen) the Hatchlings make it to the big game (and the world doesn't end) *I will consider supporting them.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you will consider supporting them. I got it in writing. Nyahhhh. 

You and the other 27% of Giants fans in New Jersey still thinking football. 

My birthday is coming up on Inauguration Day. Pics from SOMEONE on or before that date would be nice. Really.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> oooooh-ho ho! hope someone's not coppin' out! hahaha teasing, teasing.
> 
> terms of the bet? before the superbo'. anytime before is most suitable. ohio's fucking injected with snow just about everywhere, so i'll have enough to last me through another solid week. WHOOP-EEE.



You are such a good terms writer. And sooooooo good at picking the right team.......


to lose.....


and big.....with no recount needed. 

And if the Cards find a way to win, they will be one of the last six to make the SB. 

Only 5 will be left.

Jacksonville
Houston 
New Orleans
Detroit
and.......and......uh, can't seem to remember. Maybe Bernie Kosar knows. Wake hish drunk ash up and ashk him. 

Less loserish.....it is a way of life. Like zen......well, maybe not....


----------



## Spanky (Jan 16, 2009)

Donovan can haz championship.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 16, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Donovan can haz championship.



Just reminding you, because it seems you have forgot. The Eagles have yet to win the championship.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Eagles have had their fun but Donovan and crew are going down this weekend. The next phone call he makes from the sidelines is gonna be to 911.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The Eagles have had their fun but Donovan and crew are going down this weekend. The next phone call he makes from the sidelines is gonna be to 911.



Nancy, Mizz Nancy, Dearest Queen of the NFL Thread Nancy.......remember what you are saying. 

The Cardinals. 

Do you want to hang your pretty little patooty out again on that precarious outcropping of futility called the Cardinals?? 

You almost crossed the line with another bet. I would take that bet. Coldy and Zwebby would fully back you on that bet . Coldy will write the terms, you all will lose and MORE nakedness or semi-nakedness will reign over the NFL Thread again. Spanky will be happy. 

This is a train wreck. The Eagles will have what is left of Kurt Warner's ass on the bench by halftime. I predict 5 sacks. 

You know the Eagles are destined like the Midgets were last year. Bet, wish, hope, beg, pray. Ain't gonna help. Do you think that a team that just pants-ed the North Jersey Giants at home by 12 points going away is going to have trouble with the Cards?? Really? I mean really really when you are in bed in the dark thinking about it logically and calmly?? Come on. 




















<I am in so much trouble>


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2009)

*wondering over to virgin territory expecting some talk about my home team the RAVENS...but i scrolled back a few pages and saw absolutely nothing but them or the STEELERS......she wonders off quietly into the sunset scracthing her head, wondering just what the hell room she walked into here...............do do do do do with the voice of Rod Serling..........in the background.....




o ya......GO RAVENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nancy, Mizz Nancy, Dearest Queen of the NFL Thread Nancy.......remember what you are saying.
> 
> The Cardinals.
> 
> ...



Spanky, don't try no reverse psychology on me! I'm the queen of backward thinking....wait......

Anyway, I was already thinking about making another bet with you. I know, this could be another terrible mistake as the Eagles do seem to be a roll. Still, my desire to see them lose seems to erase all logical thinking in me. So, here are my thoughts...Since I'm not officially a part of the "Snow Show Bet" but was feeling a bit guilty due to my teams epic fail I thought I'd lay my participation on the line. If the Hatchlings manage to win this round I will drag my booty out into the snow and join with the girls in their chilly semi-naked photo shoot. If the Cards pull this one out I am free of all participation and guilt. Those are my terms. I'd like to hear yours before any final deals are made.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wondering over to virgin territory expecting some talk about my home team the RAVENS...but i scrolled back a few pages and saw absolutely nothing but them or the STEELERS......she wonders off quietly into the sunset scracthing her head, wondering just what the hell room she walked into here...............do do do do do with the voice of Rod Serling..........in the background.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them and the eagles will be sent home crying to momma this week and spanky will be crying in the outhouse cursing the world while freezing his ass of literally.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wondering over to virgin territory expecting some talk about my home team the RAVENS...but i scrolled back a few pages and saw absolutely nothing but them or the STEELERS......she wonders off quietly into the sunset scracthing her head, wondering just what the hell room she walked into here...............do do do do do with the voice of Rod Serling..........in the background.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i root for your team tomorrow, ONLY as the lesser of two evils. and after that game takes place tomorrow, please expect me to resume my role of your murderer should you ever utter those words in this thread ever again. 

... kay, i'm mostly kidding. i'm really not that mean, i just have to act tough when the newbies come around so they know their role. now go get me some coffee.

p.s. - the reason why your team is not mentioned more in this thread is because of me. i lay the smacketh, downeth. so there.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> i root for your team tomorrow, ONLY as the lesser of two evils. and after that game takes place tomorrow, please expect me to resume my role of your murderer should you ever utter those words in this thread ever again.
> 
> ... kay, i'm mostly kidding. i'm really not that mean, i just have to act tough when the newbies come around so they know their role. now go get me some coffee.
> 
> p.s. - the reason why your team is not mentioned more in this thread is because of me. i lay the smacketh, downeth. so there.


*
DAYUM....I was kinda scare't to wander into this room...but ma'am I come with coffee and am humbly beckoning...perhaps a cake to accompany that? 








hmm i wonder if I will be thread worthy if THE RAVENS KICK BUTT TOMORROW!!!!!.......i know it's a long shot....but having a little tiny hope here* 

View attachment CoffeeCakeSpecialInra.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> DAYUM....I was kinda scare't to wander into this room...but ma'am I come with coffee and am humbly beckoning...perhaps a cake to accompany that?
> 
> 
> ...




hmmmmmm.... 

i not only welcome a complete ass-beating of the pittsburgh steelers tomorrow (have you noticed i'm a cleveland browns fan yet?), but with treats like thaaaat ...

WELCOME TO THE 2008 NFL THREAD!

stick around in '09, but please bring extra treats. kthx. :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky, don't try no reverse psychology on me! I'm the queen of backward thinking....wait......
> 
> Anyway, I was already thinking about making another bet with you. I know, this could be another terrible mistake as the Eagles do seem to be a roll. Still, my desire to see them lose seems to erase all logical thinking in me. So, here are my thoughts...Since I'm not officially a part of the "Snow Show Bet" but was feeling a bit guilty due to my teams epic fail I thought I'd lay my participation on the line. If the Hatchlings manage to win this round I will drag my booty out into the snow and join with the girls in their chilly semi-naked photo shoot. If the Cards pull this one out I am free of all participation and guilt. Those are my terms. I'd like to hear yours before any final deals are made.



No betting from Spanky anymore this season. 

It is too hard for me actually with this game. Not because on paper the Eagles should win, but with 3 of the last four NFC Championships going down the tubes, even with a trip to the SB with the last NFC Championship, I R Scared. 

I am fine that you did not bet and you should not feel obligated to show pics if you did not promise. You have demonstrated that you are a woman of your word. 

Contrary to the opinion about making it to Super Bowls, until you win a SB, you have nothing. This franchise needs a Super Bowl. The city needs one. It is a football town and has stood by its team since 1933. 

The Eagles are fighting not only the red birds across the scrimmage line, but the hopes of a beleaguered city. (less beleaguered since the Phillies WS win) Giants, Steelers, Ravens fans know not of this fear and hope. They have Super Bowls. Coldy would know this if the Browns got to the final step. sprinty may remember, Vikings fans still remember. Cards fans have not the base or history in Arizona to know this. They deserve this shot and good luck to them if they do go. As an old NFC East team, I always liked the Cards. Lovable losers, but lovable. 

Spanky will be chewing his nails. Hard. Hoping with hands over face peeking through fingers.........


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> No betting from Spanky anymore this season.
> 
> It is too hard for me actually with this game. Not because on paper the Eagles should win, but with 3 of the last four NFC Championships going down the tubes, even with a trip to the SB with the last NFC Championship, I R Scared.
> 
> ...



You're making it very hard hard for me to hate the Eagles right now....and I really resent that. *pout*


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You're making it very hard hard for me to hate the Eagles right now....and I really resent that. *pout*



I know, right? TOTALLY using guilt.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> You're making it very hard hard for me to hate the Eagles right now....and I really resent that. *pout*



Hard to hate the Eagles? I've never had a problem. Same with the Steelers. Everyone's down on the Ravens, but I think Flacco & Co. can surprise some people this week.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 18, 2009)

I won't share who I was rooting for, as I don't deeply care who wins this year, but what a great game that was. Down to the last 3 drives between Arizona and Philadelphia. I can't watch the second game, but I'm happy to have watched this one.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, the irony. 

One year ago, Spanks made sure to tell me how embarassed I needed to be, having had my Packer's Superbowl hopes dashed by an INTERCEPTION. 

Ahem. 

Karma really IS a bitch. 

Tee hee.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Oh, the irony.
> 
> One year ago, Spanks made sure to tell me how embarassed I needed to be, having had my Packer's Superbowl hopes dashed by an INTERCEPTION.
> 
> ...





coooold


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2009)

furious styles said:


> coooold



Meh, he knows I love him like an older, loserish bruddah who teased me as a child and now knows the pain and humiliation of being INTERCEPTED at the last second in the NFC Championship game.


He still gets the win though, cause its my ass (and Jen's) who have to stand half naked in the snow and proclaim our love for this loserish team lol. 

I will agree with Jeeves though, that it certainly was a good one. Total nail-biter. But I have to admit to having secretly hoped that if they couldn't win, that it would end exactly the way it did.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2009)

As Jennifer is away from the interwebz at the moment, she has asked me to relay the following message. 

* I HATE THE STEELERS!!And woo for overturned touch downs !* 

Resume thread.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2009)

I found myself actually rooting for the Eagles in the second half...what's that about!?!?!? Thank goodness my brother called me back to reality. However, it was a good game and as much as I hate to say it the Hatchlings should walk off the field with heads held high. It was an up and down season for them but all their ups were fought for and well earned.

I'd extend my sypmathy to Spanky but I'm not sure he'd accept it from me at this point. So, I'll just say...Here's too 2009 and more bitter battles between our two beloved teams!


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 18, 2009)

I enjoyed watching and listining to the game while not really working today. Glad arizona won like i thought they would, hopefully they beat what ever team from afc in the superbowl.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2009)

<eep> 


















<double eep>


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 18, 2009)

How about them Steelers, baby?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay!

Maybe Sav Rocca will buy you a drink Spanky!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yay!
> 
> Maybe Sav Rocca will buy you a drink Spanky!



Yeah, freakin' warms my shriveled heart. Po' Steelers fans haven't had a Super Bowl since when 2006? Poor fans. 

Sav did ok today. Akers (kicker) choked a few times. 

Crikey!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm officially doing the happy dance on behalf of my BF... who won't do it for himself... because it's embarassing. LOL  He's a HUGE Steelers fan!! 

Go Steelers!!!!!! :happy:

Woot!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2009)

Go Cards....

Eh, my hearts just not in it. *sigh*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Oh, the irony.
> 
> One year ago, Spanks made sure to tell me how embarassed I needed to be, having had my Packer's Superbowl hopes dashed by an INTERCEPTION.
> 
> ...



Ooooooo, you, yooooooooou. Grrr.  The Packers were at HOME. See we were on the road. Uh, and when the Eagles are on the road........ or at home playing ANY team that isn't called the Atlanta Falcons QBee'd by a dog killer, we will lose. Arizona Cardinals to the Sam Houston High School, they will lose.

I am almost as devastated as when they lost to St. Louis, uh, Tampa, no it was Carolina......damn, I can't remember which one hurt most. 


How about them Phillies? Huh?? 

<wimper>


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wondering over to virgin territory expecting some talk about my home team the RAVENS...but i scrolled back a few pages and saw absolutely nothing but them or the STEELERS......she wonders off quietly into the sunset scracthing her head, wondering just what the hell room she walked into here...............do do do do do with the voice of Rod Serling..........in the background.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This thread needs more NFL women. Way too much Spanky on this thread. Like too much cow bell. 

Welcome. Talk smack. Make bets. Run and hide. We love it all here. 

But watch out for the ladies. They are downright ruthless and long time holders of grudges. 

Spanky is just the soft and cuddly Eagles furball in the corner (LICKING HIS FARGIN WOUNDS RIGHT ABOUT NOW) Don't mind me. 

Stay tuned, pics will be coming right before the Super Bowl.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2009)

Now THAT I gotta see!!!! BRING ON THE PICS!!!!!!!!


BTW... GO STEELERS!!!!!!





Carry on....





Spanky said:


> This thread needs more NFL women. Way too much Spanky on this thread. Like too much cow bell.
> 
> Welcome. Talk smack. Make bets. Run and hide. We love it all here.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> This thread needs more NFL women. Way too much Spanky on this thread. Like too much cow bell.
> 
> Welcome. Talk smack. Make bets. Run and hide. We love it all here.
> 
> ...



*Thanks ((SPANKY))) but the EFFIN STEELERS SUCK, not that I am surprised the Ravens didn't win...I'll be deadhonest...I'm a FFA.. I love all those DAMN BIG BOYS running around in those silly shiny skin tight pants showing off their sweet bodies.....i know..shamelessly shallow represent*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Thanks ((SPANKY))) but the EFFIN STEELERS SUCK, not that I am surprised the Ravens didn't win...I'll be deadhonest...I'm a FFA.. I love all those DAMN BIG BOYS running around in those silly shiny skin tight pants showing off their sweet bodies.....i know..shamelessly shallow represent*



Yes'm. :bow:

You really got it all there with the large men in tights. Now if we could get some type of female contact beach volleyball with those officially designed beach volleyball uniforms. You know, a female offensive volleyball line, diggers, spikers.... FAs would maybe have what you get 20 weekends of every year on multiple channels and cable.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok being an official loyal steelers hater and more of a nfc fan I guess I'll be rooting for the cardinals this time around whispers goooo cards


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yes'm. :bow:
> 
> You really got it all there with the large men in tights. Now if we could get some type of female contact beach volleyball with those officially designed beach volleyball uniforms. You know, a female offensive volleyball line, diggers, spikers.... FAs would maybe have what you get 20 weekends of every year on multiple channels and cable.


*

FEEL YA, Spanky..hoping your dream comes true* :smitten:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 19, 2009)

where ... the FUCK ... are all of these Steelers people coming from?! BE GONE COCK-A-RRROACHES, BE GONE! _*beats with a broom*_

serious, your kind ain't welcome around here. FEMALE OR NO FEMALE, SPANKSTERS. 

as one of the biggest steeler-haters on the block, fuck 'em and GO CARDINALS.

no whispers, all yells. for i do nothing quietly. 

*GO CARDINALSSSS.*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 19, 2009)

I just can't stop using that picture. Personalized it fer ya, Coldy!!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I just can't stop using that picture. Personalized it fer ya, Coldy!!



... as i may or may not have indicated in your rep, i quite like that picture.

quite.

a lot.

THANK YOUUUUU SPANKSTERS.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Who are the CARDINALS exactly *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have the hate for the Steelers Coldy does but where'd all the fair weather fans come from? Well, the more the merrier but I'm sticking with the Cards...If for no other reason than I look good in red.  


PS: I'm a bit bummed that I'll be handing over my self proclaimed NFL Thread Queen-dom at the end of all this. It was good to be Queen. *sigh*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey hey hey... I don't claim to be a fair-weather fan.... I am just cheering on behalf of the BF... that's what a loyal GF does... right???  

(Spanky... help me out here buddy!!)


----------



## Spanky (Jan 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Who are the CARDINALS exactly *



Ask Crazy Denny. 


Da Bears


----------



## Spanky (Jan 19, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hey hey hey... I don't claim to be a fair-weather fan.... I am just cheering on behalf of the BF... that's what a loyal GF does... right???
> 
> (Spanky... help me out here buddy!!)



Honey, these are deep and dark woods here in the NFL Thread. There are Eagles and Bears, Lions, Giants and you never know when you might step on a big "Brownie". 

You stepped on a Brownie with the Steelers talk. It is fighting words to a sober Browns fan. It is certain death to a drunk one. There are not too many sober ones, believe me. 

If you ever want to see how a GF needs to be prepared to have a BF or even possibly MARRY said BF, I recommend watching Diner and paying close attention to the part where one of the guys makes his GF (fiance) take a Baltimore Colts test to see if she can marry him. Understand that scene, and you will understand your NFL-loving BF. 

Read up on the Steelers history, the best players, the beloved plays, their hated arch enemies (read: Brownies). Surprise your BF with some comments, "Cliffy Claven"-styled useless information about the Steelers during the next two weeks. Especially during the Super Bowl. See what you get in return. 

But stay around. Make some posts and poke some sides. We even accept a Raidazzzzzzz fan here. Well kind of. 

Meanwhile, penance is three Otto Grahams, five Bernie Kosars and one Brian Sipe and all will be good.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2009)

I am smack dab in the middle of Browns/Steelers territory baby.... we've got BOTH fans in my neck of the woods. I am in Pittsburgh OFTEN (picking up or dropping off the nephew, who lives in downtown Pittsburgh)..... so I know a fair amount about the Steelers. (Lynn Swann, Terry Bradshaw, Mean Joe Green (I met him once, and got his autograph).... I know the oldies... LOL)

I'm not in Cleveland as much, but I know a fair amount about the Browns as well... including (the dreaded) Bernie Kosar. Mr. Bernie Kosar's home town... is WHERE I LIVE!!!!  I think I should get points just for THAT!!! (BTW... little known fact.... he has an autistic child, that goes to school here in town.)

I have proven my Steelers knowledge to the BF, and I passed... so I'm good to go. :bow:

You may see me pop in now and then.... 




Spanky said:


> Honey, these are deep and dark woods here in the NFL Thread. There are Eagles and Bears, Lions, Giants and you never know when you might step on a big "Brownie".
> 
> You stepped on a Brownie with the Steelers talk. It is fighting words to a sober Browns fan. It is certain death to a drunk one. There are not too many sober ones, believe me.
> 
> ...


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 19, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> where ... the FUCK ... are all of these Steelers people coming from?! BE GONE COCK-A-RRROACHES, BE GONE! _*beats with a broom*_
> 
> serious, your kind ain't welcome around here. FEMALE OR NO FEMALE, SPANKSTERS.
> 
> ...



Fair weather fans are weak, you gotta be there when you team is blowing it big time(bills). When your team couldn't find a quarterback if one was thrust on them(bills). When you team can't figure out a defensive scheme other then prevent(bills). When you team can't figure out their coach is fail(bills). I could go on for days about the fail, that is the team i will never stop loving. Go Bills.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hey hey hey... I don't claim to be a fair-weather fan.... I am just cheering on behalf of the BF... that's what a loyal GF does... right???
> 
> (Spanky... help me out here buddy!!)



I agree!

I live in Pittsburgh.

Go Stillers!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2009)

Rock on!!






AshleyEileen said:


> I agree!
> 
> I live in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Go Stillers!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2009)

Bad Bird Fans. I thunk Iggles fans were bad. I mean really. Talk about poking the bear. 

Wait, maybe they were Eagles fans. Ooooooorrrrrrr, where was Nancy earlier this weekend??? 




_CHANDLER, Ariz. -- Philadelphia Eagles quarterback Donovan McNabb recently had to play defense at his offseason home in Chandler.

Two Arizona Cardinals fans hung their team's flag in a tree and burned "Go Cards," "Go Kurt" and "I heart AZ" in McNabb's yard with diesel fuel, Chandler police Sgt. Joe Favazzo said Tuesday.

Favazzo said the fans hung the flag Thursday, and McNabb laughed it off and even left it hanging.

Then the fans returned Saturday and left a cardboard box in the driveway with "Go Cards" written on one side and "Beat Philly" on the other. McNabb laughed that off, too, when he discovered it at about midnight, Favazzo said.

But McNabb stopped laughing when he went outside Saturday morning, smelled diesel fuel and realized someone had burned Cardinals cheers into his lawn, causing about $2,000 in damage.

Favazzo said officers found an address label on the box that had been left, and it led to Chandler resident Rex Perkins, 37, who later admitted to the pranks.

His co-worker, Ryan Hanlon, 28, also admitted to the pranks.

Perkins and Hanlon were fingerprinted, photographed and cited for misdemeanor criminal damage.

"When they decided to get diesel fuel out and start damaging the yard, they crossed the line," Favazzo said.

The Cardinals beat the Eagles on Sunday in the NFC Championship Game to advance to the Feb. 1 Super Bowl in Tampa, Fla.


Copyright 2009 by The Associated Press_


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Ooooooorrrrrrr, where was Nancy earlier this weekend???



I told those guys a thousand times to make sure the address was off the box! DAMNIT!





PS...Happy Birthday, Spanky


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I told those guys a thousand times to make sure the address was off the box! DAMNIT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have heard that you look good in red. 


And have the hint of a smell of diesel. You know low sulfur bio-diesel, official diesel of Dimensions. 

Thanks for the wishes, Nancy. :bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I have heard that you look good in red.
> 
> 
> And have the hint of a smell of diesel. You know low sulfur bio-diesel, official diesel of Dimensions.
> ...



Its called "Oh De Dieselle". Very pricey these days....



Did you see your birthday thread? I was very nice to you there....I had an eye twitch for several hours after posting.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> ....I had an eye twitch for several hours after posting.



I have that general effect on women. 

Not necessarily a good thing. 

Maybe not at all.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

My pics are ready...I have 3 of them. 

Just waiting for Jenka to let me know that she's ready to post


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> My pics are ready...I have 3 of them.
> 
> Just waiting for Jenka to let me know that she's ready to post



oh noes! i did nottt get to this today (unfortunately comedy central decided to have their top 20 countdown today, so i haven't budged from the couch), so i don't know if you want to just go ahead and post them now anyway ... i'll be able to take my pictures and post them on saturday -- i won't see any daylight at home until then. so if you're okay waiting alllllmost a full week, then we can do it then.

also, already in football withdrawal.

oh and also...

*GO CARDINALS.*

steelers fans have thusly proved to be such a massive buzzkill for the overall well-being of this thread. 

(p.s. - i do this all lovingly, steelers fans).


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> oh noes! i did nottt get to this today (unfortunately comedy central decided to have their top 20 countdown today, so i haven't budged from the couch), so i don't know if you want to just go ahead and post them now anyway ... i'll be able to take my pictures and post them on saturday -- i won't see any daylight at home until then. so if you're okay waiting alllllmost a full week, then we can do it then.
> 
> also, already in football withdrawal.
> 
> ...



I will wait, and post mine just before...cause I'm certainly not gonna follow you


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I will wait, and post mine just before...cause I'm certainly not gonna follow you



Spanky is leaving the country on Tuesday afternoon not to return until SuperBowl Sunday around 4PM. Headed to Switzerland where no one will know my pain. But if my plane goes down and I never see those pics, I will haunt the both of you as long as you do not root for the Philadelphia Eagles. <my personal NFL way of saying forever>


<drools in Homer Simpson voice> "mmmmmm Brownies and Packers grrls holding donuts..."

You did remember the donuts, right?? <runs off to review the fine print in Coldy's bet agreement>


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Spanky is leaving the country on Tuesday afternoon not to return until SuperBowl Sunday around 4PM. Headed to Switzerland where no one will know my pain. But if my plane goes down and I never see those pics, I will haunt the both of you as long as you do not root for the Philadelphia Eagles. <my personal NFL way of saying forever>
> 
> 
> <drools in Homer Simpson voice> "mmmmmm Brownies and Packers grrls holding donuts..."
> ...



What...there is no internet in Switzerland?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> What...there is no internet in Switzerland?



Yes, there is. Just has big holes in it. 

It is the flight. I mean what if I land on the island of Beautiful BBW Amazonian Women who are all Cowboys Fans. I mean talk about hell. Or purgatory...uh....whatever...I may need these pics. 

What I am saying is post the pics before Spanky kicks the bucket or bites it in a fiery plane crash into the North Atlantic . I mean I am already one year older since the bet was won.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Yes, there is. Just has big holes in it.
> 
> It is the flight. I mean what if I land on the island of Beautiful BBW Amazonian Women who are all Cowboys Fans. I mean talk about hell. Or purgatory...uh....whatever...I may need these pics.
> 
> What I am saying is post the pics before Spanky kicks the bucket or bites it in a fiery plane crash into the North Atlantic . I mean I am already one year older since the bet was won.



I will not post them without Jennifer. Jennifer can not post them yet. Thus, Spanky can not see them and must risk fiery death to see our Eagles Lovin'.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I will not post them without Jennifer. Jennifer can not post them yet. Thus, Spanky can not see them and must risk fiery death to see our Eagles Lovin'.



Cold.


Like Lambeau Field cold. In January. After a 6-10 season. 


That kind of cold. 




<gimme gimme!>


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Cold.
> 
> 
> Like Lambeau Field cold. In January. After a 6-10 season.
> ...



Ok. Gimmie a sec. I will post ONE.. and save the other 2 for when Jenka posts hers. Either agree to this, and not to pester me for the others until she posts, or get nothing and wait.

Your choice. :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Ok. Gimmie a sec. I will post ONE.. and save the other 2 for when Jenka posts hers. Either agree to this, and not to pester me for the others until she posts, or get nothing and wait.
> 
> Your choice. :kiss2:



Will that be cash, check or credit card???





<waits to duck from lamp being aimed at head>



One would be nice. Actually.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm aware I am wearing jeans. I am not wearing jeans in the "good" one. Please keep in mind it was 7 degrees out with wind, and this was at 5:00 PM.

Concessions had to be made lol.


View attachment Eagle 1.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG! 

That is effing HILARIOUS! 






Wow, beautiful. You little vixen, you.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> OMG!
> 
> That is effing HILARIOUS!
> 
> ...



Why, thank you  Sheesh, the things I do for you...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love you people. You make me smile. Bellz, you rock my world. You da bomb!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I love you people. You make me smile. Bellz, you rock my world. You da bomb!



And with that sign in her hand, you know she don't lie!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 28, 2009)

You know I'm looking forward to the pics more than I am the big game.

Still....GO CARDINALS!


PS: Spanky, if the Cards win do I still get to be queen because I was rooting for them???? *Looks hopeful*


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 28, 2009)

You know, I was planning start posting in this thread only when there was something really great to talk about concerning my beloved Bills. Then ownership decided to keep Dick Jauron, reminding me that the Bills are in the middle of unblemished streak of stupid personnel decisions going all the way back to 2000 (Doug Flutie, anyone?)

So, I've decided to go to plan B, which is to talk smack about teams that make it to the Super Bowl to cover over my own envy.

Here is an article from slate.com which rips the Cardinals a new one.

I don't have an article to post about the Steelers, but let me just say how much they irritate me. Big Ben is the least graceful athlete I have ever seen, he seems to do everything at 2 mph, and yet his teams always win. So annoying. I'm rooting for the Cardinals on this one. 


Whew. That was cleansing.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the NFL Thread 

Now...not to criticize a newbie but don't you think as a person NYC you should be supporting the Giants???? *starts baking her special cookies*

PS: Good choice on supporting the Cardinals.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 28, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Welcome to the NFL Thread
> 
> Now...not to criticize a newbie but don't you think as a person NYC you should be supporting the Giants???? *starts baking her special cookies*



I may live in NYC, but I was born and raised deep in Bills Country. Plus, after "Wide Right", the Giants and I will never be lovers. Distant friends, perhaps.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 29, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I may live in NYC, but I was born and raised deep in Bills Country. Plus, after "Wide Right", the Giants and I will never be lovers. Distant friends, perhaps.



Oh ok! I'll be happy with "distant friends". It's much better than the deep-seated hate I get from _some_ *coughSpankycough* people around here.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 29, 2009)

Hate the Steelers as a Patriots fan (yes Hines Ward, despite all the tears in '01 and '04 the "better team" was the one that smashed you in Heinz Field). And wouldn't mind seeing Arizona get its first title to cancel out another Steelers title. If Pittsburgh wins I just know Steelers fans will get this whole insufferable "OMG THE REAL NON-CHEATING DYNASTY OF THE '00s" bullshit going even though they'll have beaten two of the weakest NFC champs of all time. Not to mention, the team doctor was handing out HGH like gold stars in a kindergarten class.

As for Arizona, bunch of frauds. This team's softer than a sheet of cottonelle marinated overnight in marshmallow fluff. Of course we wouldn't have to deal with this crap if John Fox realized he had one of the best running back tandems in the NFL going up against a soft d-line in January at home, some genius coaching there. I hope it rains on Sunday and we get to see Arizona shit the bed like they did in Foxborough and the Meadowlands, then they can go back to drawing 12,000 fans and having the most blacked out games in the NFL.

...but that'd mean rooting for Pittsburgh...

Is there a way we could make McNabb commissioner for the week and enact the brilliant "Super Bowl can end in a tie" rule?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Hate the Steelers as a Patriots fan (yes Hines Ward, despite all the tears in '01 and '04 the "better team" was the one that smashed you in Heinz Field). And wouldn't mind seeing Arizona get its first title to cancel out another Steelers title. If Pittsburgh wins I just know Steelers fans will get this whole insufferable "OMG THE REAL NON-CHEATING DYNASTY OF THE '00s" bullshit going even though they'll have beaten two of the weakest NFC champs of all time. Not to mention, the team doctor was handing out HGH like gold stars in a kindergarten class.
> 
> As for Arizona, bunch of frauds. This team's softer than a sheet of cottonelle marinated overnight in marshmallow fluff. Of course we wouldn't have to deal with this crap if John Fox realized he had one of the best running back tandems in the NFL going up against a soft d-line in January at home, some genius coaching there. I hope it rains on Sunday and we get to see Arizona shit the bed like they did in Foxborough and the Meadowlands, then they can go back to drawing 12,000 fans and having the most blacked out games in the NFL.
> 
> ...



hahah. the cards are for real, they've got some beasts on defense. ask darnell dockett, who's career i followed since college. they just had some horrendous ownership and equally bad coaching for a while. 

i am sorry that you're bitter about 11-5 and no playoffs when a 9-7 team you beat (they were sandbagging btw) is about to play in the big game. but you're a patriots fan, so you have no right to complain. as a raiders fan i am entitled to bitch, but not you. just wait till next year when i'm sure you'll be doing a boston jig again. 

of course any team i support goes down the shitter pretty quick so i'm anticipating a steelers victory.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 29, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> You know, I was planning start posting in this thread only when there was something really great to talk about concerning my beloved Bills. Then ownership decided to keep Dick Jauron, reminding me that the Bills are in the middle of unblemished streak of stupid personnel decisions going all the way back to 2000 (Doug Flutie, anyone?)
> 
> So, I've decided to go to plan B, which is to talk smack about teams that make it to the Super Bowl to cover over my own envy.
> 
> ...



Sadly you are not as diehard of a fan as me it seems, though i agree we have made some retarded decisions as of late.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Jan 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I'm aware I am wearing jeans. I am not wearing jeans in the "good" one. Please keep in mind it was 7 degrees out with wind, and this was at 5:00 PM.
> 
> Concessions had to be made lol.
> 
> ...



It is hard to take pictures when you lack a camera.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2009)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> You know, I was planning start posting in this thread only when there was something really great to talk about concerning my beloved Bills. Then ownership decided to keep Dick Jauron, reminding me that the Bills are in the middle of unblemished streak of stupid personnel decisions going all the way back to 2000 (Doug Flutie, anyone?)
> 
> So, I've decided to go to plan B, which is to talk smack about teams that make it to the Super Bowl to cover over my own envy.
> 
> ...



We're in the same boat. I have venom for every other team, now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm just randomly throwing my 2 cents worth in here.

I Don't know who's playing the superbowl game.
But I know it ain't the packers.
So Rah-Rah to whoever made it.

[Packers still suck really bad, don't get me wrong. They just suck less than other teams I've watched play.] This footbal season sucked in general, as far as I saw. I wasn't impressed. 


*LAWLZ. Did I mention I don't watch football more than like, 4 games a year?*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 29, 2009)

Spanky is calling from Switzerland. 

Ladies? Fulfill yer damn bets! 

That is all. 




Dear Newbie Sucker-uppers,

And talking smack about the Steelers will not get you anywhere with Brownies fans here on the boards. 

Coupla beers (okay maybe 2 six-packs), maybe some fancy mixed drinks and a nice dinner and dessert ALONG WITH good conversation including talking smack about the Steelers. Now maybe you got something. 

Free advice from good 'ol Uncle Spanky....



Nancy, send me over a couple of those cookies.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dear Newbie Sucker-uppers,
> 
> And talking smack about the Steelers will not get you anywhere with Brownies fans here on the boards.
> 
> ...



listen to the man, kiddos. he knows what he's talking about. :happy:

as NUMBER ONE STEELERS HATER on the board, all i can say to the rest of you _not_ rooting for them is: good job, you seem to have a sense of deceny, now get behind me in line. i get first dibs to stomp on the terrible towel.

now to address two other pressing concerns:

1. my pictures will be taken on saturday, spanksters. you will not be disappointed. 

2. sprint, what a load of bullshit. this is 2009. if you don't have a camera, your sister/brother/mother/cousin/child/preacher does. and if they don't have a camera, it's like a fucking prerequisite to any mobile phone nowadays. join the 21st century, stop making excuses, take off your fucking shirt and OWN UP, MAN.

the brownie hath spoken. :bow:


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jan 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dear Newbie Sucker-uppers,
> 
> And talking smack about the Steelers will not get you anywhere with Brownies fans here on the boards.
> 
> ...



Well, I'll admit it was rude of me to show up to a football thread without an appropriate offering of booze. Mea culpa, your drinks are in the mail. However, I swear on a box of Flutie Flakes that my distaste for the Steelers is as pure as the yellow snow in Buffalo. Sometimes hatred is its own reward. 



cold comfort said:


> listen to the man, kiddos. he knows what he's talking about. :happy:
> 
> as NUMBER ONE STEELERS HATER on the board, all i can say to the rest of you _not_ rooting for them is: good job, you seem to have a sense of deceny, now get behind me in line. i get first dibs to stomp on the terrible towel.
> 
> the brownie hath spoken. :bow:



Cold comfort, don't be mad at us just because of that "Lebron James signs with the Browns" commercial. Yes, it was a horrible tease. Let it go


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wooo...the newb is fiesty!


Oh and here ya go, Spanky. My famous cookies...iced with big blue G's on them.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is late but.....

To the woman who birthed the 2008 NFL Thread...

*Happy** (Belated) Birthday!!! *

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1070671&postcount=35


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 1, 2009)

Here it is Folks...My fulfillment of THE BET.
I was going to wait and post with Jen, but I have to go to work for a few and won't be back before kickoff.

Please remember...It was damn cold. 7 degrees. Wind. 5 PM.

View attachment Eagle 1.jpg

View attachment Eagle 2.jpg


I am a woman of my word, proved for the second year in a row. The question now becomes... will I ever learn?

Meh... Probably not.

View attachment Eagle 3.jpg


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 1, 2009)

chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga chuggachugga 
*CHOO CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

just strollin' on up in my caboose to fulfill my terms of the bet here.

first of all, fuckin' superbo pictures, jessie. RAWR!! :smitten:

secondly, my contribution:



pumped up and ready to face the cold, jen flashes the thumbs up









this was just downright painful...








but this helps ...








and this helps even more!!! 








... THE GRAND FINALE ...














... spanky. don't ever say that i don't love you. my ass was PURPLE after that frickin' stunt. 

also, i have a terrible feeling that this will not be the last time these pictures ever make an appearance in any nfl-related threads.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup. 

Glad I went first, you sexy little thaaang you. :kiss2:

And I agree about the pics showing up again when we least expect it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesus christ you two. Seriously... This is why i love you both. You have no shame.... like me.... and so we are one really. I don't know where I was going with that. But you both are brave and i fucking love it!!! OW OW!! BTW Jen, your hair color looks aweschome!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 1, 2009)

You both look amazing! You gals are da bomb!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2009)

Spanky starts by saying......

"We're not worthy, we're not worthy!"


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow.

Never has my team done so little to give me so much. 

Eagles upset Giants. Spanky wins, proceed to free pics. 

The pics, the love. Thanks, ladies. :bow:

Truer "substitute" Giants fans exist not in this world. 



*Jen, Nancy, Jess, YOU guys make this thread rock.* It is still a fun little corner of the Dimensions world where I still feel at home. Fun, passion, pics, bets, taunting, jokes. I hope the others that come in and out from time to time see what a nice little group it is. And stay awhile. Soon, Zwebby will be birthing another NFL Thread for 2009 and hopes and dreams will be pumped up again for "another" fall. (at least for the Bills, Eagles and Brownies fans here)

Be well, guys, get your clothes back on, I guess you both saw your shadows and ran back in the house. 6 more weeks of cold winter.....

Those pics were amazing. Both of you. 


And, sorry, but Nancy is still the Queen of this thread. Hell, she got helpers to take bets on her Giants AND fulfill bets. That is the definition of Queen. 


Triple :kiss2:,

Spanky


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww, Spankalicious...Under all that green you really are a sweetie. Still, I happily turn over the crown of NFL Thread Queen-dom to Bellz and Coldy. I'd say they've earned it. May our new co-Queens prosper in the 2009 football season! I bow before their greatness and am content to just be Lady NancyGirl74, Duchess of the NFC East.

PS...That was some game last night. Almost as disappointing as when the Giants lost to the Eagles. *shakes head*

PSS...Spanky, I was thinking of you last Friday. It was "Wear Your Favorite Team Shirt" day at work. I did a little count of Giants vs Eagles vs Jets shirts just to see which team was represented the most (because that's a very accurate way to estimate which team has the strongest following in NJ). The number of Jets and Eagles shirts were tied...The Giants beat them by 2 shirts.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Aww, Spankalicious...Under all that green you really are a sweetie. Still, I happily turn over the crown of NFL Thread Queen-dom to Bellz and Coldy. I'd say they've earned it. May our new co-Queens prosper in the 2009 football season! I bow before their greatness and am content to just be Lady NancyGirl74, Duchess of the NFC East.
> 
> PS...That was some game last night. Almost as disappointing as when the Giants lost to the Eagles. *shakes head*
> 
> PSS...Spanky, I was thinking of you last Friday. It was "Wear Your Favorite Team Shirt" day at work. I did a little count of Giants vs Eagles vs Jets shirts just to see which team was represented the most (because that's a very accurate way to estimate which team has the strongest following in NJ). The number of Jets and Eagles shirts were tied...The Giants beat them by 2 shirts.




Okay, "Grand Duchess of the NFC East" it is. We'll call you "Fergie" for short. Well, maybe Fergie before she went on all that diet sellin' crap. 

Actually, I thought the game went a lot like the NFC Championship two weeks earlier with the Cardinals playing the roll of the Eagles and the Steelers playing the Cardinals. The Eagles were way behind, came all the way back and took the lead in the fourth quarter. The defense had to stop the Cardinals ONCE at the end of the fourth quarter. They did not, lost the lead and then had a minute or less to try and get the TD back. The Cardinals had the lead in the SB, fought back to get it, and then couldn't stop the Steelers when they had the chance. Game, set, match. 

Payback is a bitch. 


Yeah, pics in those temps. Spanky is very glad that he did not have to post pics this year. Egad! Anyways, the pics are much more desirable than pics of smelly ol' Spanky anyway.......by a looooooong shot. 

NFL Belles r teh HAWTNESS !! 

PS/ your AV is a really pretty one.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow ... well i gotta say ... I think we all might be getting a little teary-eyed and mushy gushy at the conclusion of this epic 2008 NFL Thread!!! I do have to admit this forum has seen it's usual bout of drama the past year but I've most certainly always felt welcome here at my little home on Dims (whether by intimidation or not is in the eye of the beholder). So thank you guys for one great time. I'm always pumped to find another post in the NFL thread and feel a little incomplete when the rust begins to form around the edges.

Now that that mush is taken care of, let me move onto further mush. Nancy Queen, I refuse to take the honor away from you until my NFL team has properly warranted it! I am quite happy and satisfied being a pretty little princess until then. PLUS I absolutely refuse to acknowledge any fan of the Steelers as royalty. Especially after that personal foul by Harrison, their ain't an ounce of dignity left for any of 'em to celebrate that superbowl win.

Ah, much better ... the bitterness is starting to flow through the veins again.

To Nancy, Queen of the NFL Thread still! 

Enjoy it Nancy ... for it may no longer be yours after the 2009 season!
*BWAHAHAHAHA GO BROWNIES.*

Glad you enjoyed the pictures, Spanksters. I think I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a little bit how I felt when the "Bet Pics" pics got sent out. 


Bad Girl


"Ooooh, bad girl."


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2009)

As I hinted, I was in Europe on business last week. 

Here is an email from a Packers fan "friend" of mine. After jet lag, work, lack of sleep and general stressing out, this is what I get upon starting up the computer and downloading emails......

---------------------------
*Spanky (real name removed ),

I want to make sure you know what is going on here in the GREAT USA

1) Andy Reid is still running the eagles organization

A) They added a task for Andy this year  he is now in charge of players diets

2) Eagles have no super bowl victories  were they winless when you left the states?

3) Philly fans suck  that was the same when you left



Have a nice trip home*
----------------------------------------


And you guys think you are tough??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> As I hinted, I was in Europe on business last week.
> 
> Here is an email from a Packers fan "friend" of mine. After jet lag, work, lack of sleep and general stressing out, this is what I get upon starting up the computer and downloading emails......
> 
> ...



I think I like your friend. :happy:


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> As I hinted, I was in Europe on business last week.
> 
> Here is an email from a Packers fan "friend" of mine. After jet lag, work, lack of sleep and general stressing out, this is what I get upon starting up the computer and downloading emails......
> 
> ...




i have to say, i DO like your friend's attitude.

however, to answer your question ... yes, i DO think i am rather tough.

be glad you're not a steelers fan, spanksters.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, well, well....

At least I know who'll be chasing me with a match or lighter if I ever get doused in gasoline......by accident of course. 





Wow, talk about yer pile-ons. Not that pile-ons are all that bad.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 2, 2009)

... ahem.

*Zwebs:* Hi
*Coldy:* heyooo
*Zwebs:* start reading at post 112
*Zwebs:* _omitted link to the thread here on dims where idiotic young girl rambles about how the steelers are champs YIPPIE, but she's only a fan because the browns are her only other option in the local area and UGH YUCK A LOSING TEAM NO THANKS, oh and who are the cardinals? i totally didn't know about them until the other day._
*Zwebs:* LOL
*Zwebs:* and make sure you hit 114 as well
*Coldy:* can i kill her?
*Coldy:* is that acceptable?
*Zwebs:* 100%
*Coldy:* could she scream BANDWAGONNN!!! any louder???
*Coldy:* omg like i totally didn't even know who the cardinals even WEEEEREEE
*Coldy:* there's like... an entire LEAGUE of these nfl teams?
*Coldy:* are you serious?
*Zwebs:* hahahahaha
*Coldy:* oh my god i totally didn't knooooow!
*Coldy:* TEE HEE
*Coldy:* girls like her are pretty much the reason legit female football fans get such a bad rep trying to break into the fandom of the sport.
*Coldy:* seriously
*Coldy:* i have no respect
*Coldy:* plus she dissed my browns
*Coldy:* twice
*Zwebs:* I know. I read it and thought of you.
*Coldy:* which by default makes a browns fan want to punch someone
*Zwebs:* I cried.
*Zwebs:* mmmhmmm
*Coldy:* all i've gotta say to that little ho is ...
*Coldy:* honey
*Coldy:* when we finally win our superbowl, that day will be so much sweeter for me
*Coldy:* someone who has stuck by their side through dreadful seasons, choked seasons and nonexistant ones.
*Coldy:* rather than you
*Coldy:* someone that decided to like them 2 days before the big game.
*Coldy:* cunt.
*Zwebs:* I love it when you're angry. RAWR.
*Coldy:* the browns are a sensitive topic
*Coldy:* it's like having a scrawny little brother that gets picked on all the time.


i've got your back, brownies.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2009)

Pennsylvania, my home state, now has 6 Super Bowl wins. 

Do you think that one team would "share the wealth" with the other? Just one effin SB? One? 

Still, Pittsburgh seems to come in second for favorite NFL teams from Pennsylvania in Coldy's heart according to her outdoor pics. 

F Pittsburgh. F-itty, F, F. 

Stick with your team. It means more in the losses and much more in the wins. Wins? WINS? Don't know that feeling yet. Losing NFC Championships? Got that one down. Really good. Too good. Runs to grab Russian Roulette revolver......


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it has been another fun and exciting season well being a bucs fan most of my fun was from here but I'm not bitter but to all the ones who was here from the start the true fans you all rock thanks for a fun season and I hope to see you all next season oh I almost forgot not really but f*** pittsburgh and that is from the heart


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 4, 2009)

My Goals, Hopes, Dreams For The 2009 Season/Thread

1. The Giants get over whatever funk they fell into at the end of 2008.
2. Plaxico gets his head on straight or goes somewhere else (that's if he doesn't end up in jail).
3. I finally buy a Giants jersey.
4. I finally go to a game (Sad but true, I've never been).
5. Spanky loses a bet in a big way.
6. Jessica Simpson's weight gain scandal/Tony cheating rumors ruin the Cowboys season.
7. All NFL cheerleaders are abducted by aliens
8. The Eagles get smashed by the Giants in all games (See # 5)
9. Eli leaves his pretty wife for me.
10. The Giants win the Super Bowl.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 4, 2009)

Yinz are a bunch of haters.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2009)

As I read it below.....



NancyGirl74 said:


> My Goals, Hopes, Dreams For The 2009 Season/Thread
> 
> 1. The Giants get over whatever funk they fell into at the end of 2008. Called facing the Eagles twice at home
> 2. Plaxico gets his head on straight or goes somewhere else (that's if he doesn't end up in jail). You want the Eagles to pick him up on waivers.
> ...


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 4, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Yinz are a bunch of haters.









*YOU THINK?!*


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 4, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> *YOU THINK?!*



How about those Browns?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 4, 2009)

How *I* see it...



NancyGirl74 said:


> Butchered by Spanky
> My Goals, Hopes, Dreams For The 2009 Season/Thread
> 
> 1. The Giants get over whatever funk they fell into at the end of 2008. Called facing the Eagles twice at home. Pfft...Do I look scared?
> ...


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 4, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> How about those Browns?



How ABOUT those Browns, hmm?

One could probably learn more about them (or the Eagles, the Giants, the Bills, the Bucs, the Packers, the Raiders, the Pats or even the Jets - sorry if I left anyone out  ) and be able to answer your own question by actually joining in the conversation and not just jumpin in and calling us haters.

Though honestly, I wasn't aware that we were actually supposed to LIKE the opposing teams. Missed THAT memo...



AshleyEileen said:


> Yinz are a bunch of haters.



Thanks for pointing that out, grasshopper. 

"Yinz" have no idea.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 5, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> How ABOUT those Browns, hmm?
> 
> One could probably learn more about them (or the Eagles, the Giants, the Bills, the Bucs, the Packers, the Raiders, the Pats or even the Jets - sorry if I left anyone out  ) and be able to answer your own question by actually joining in the conversation and not just jumpin in and calling us haters.
> 
> ...



I didn't know that a lighthearted comment wasn't allowed.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 8, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I didn't know that a lighthearted comment wasn't allowed.



Can I recommend a bathing suit, a pile of cold snow, a sign that says " I hates the Brownies", and YOU ? Then we can start talking!


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Can I recommend a bathing suit, a pile of cold snow, a sign that says " I hates the Brownies", and YOU ? Then we can start talking!



You trying to start all out wars, Spanksters?!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

cold comfort said:


> You trying to start all out wars, Spanksters?!



Shhhhhhhh! Yer givin' me away to the Newbz. 

Stop it! 

And now that the Pro Bowl is over, we may have to consider burying this gosh-derned season and start stewing over another upcoming season to fight over less-loserish status. 

If Zwebby's female parts are all fresh and clean and unoccupied, we may need to borrow said parts for another birthing. Soon. Not soon enough. 

we can leave the scraps for the Steelers fans to hang around in. 

I mean I caught Nancy in the NFL 2007 Thread FOUR TIMES in the last month. She was just sitting in there, hangin out, remembering.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Shhhhhhhh! Yer givin' me away to the Newbz.
> 
> Stop it!
> 
> ...



For the love of God Man... New Thread is HERE


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 9, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Can I recommend a bathing suit, a pile of cold snow, a sign that says " I hates the Brownies", and YOU ? Then we can start talking!



Too bad the snow's gone in Pittsburgh.

Would a bathing suit and a six pack work?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Too bad the snow's gone in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Would a bathing suit and a six pack work?



Ashley, if we are going to have a REAL girly girl fight here on the NFL Threads, you need to include some intercourse related word being flung in the general direction of Cleveland. On a white board. With you holding it. In a bathing suit. 

Posted here.


----------

